#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-31
<nigelb> oh, yay jcastro has to throw us all a party ;)
<Pendulum> haha
<doctormo_> nigelb: why?
<nigelb> doctormo_: http://twitter.com/castrojo/status/15064570339
<doctormo_> nigelb: Shouldn't we have a party for him?
<nigelb> doctormo_: yeah that too.  Next UDS! :p
<doctormo_> How are you nigelb?
<nigelb> Doing great.  New job is really eating my IRC time though.
<nigelb> doctormo_: How about you?
<doctormo_> nigelb: I'm ok, I just spent two days learning more about ldap and kerberos... I think it takes years to understand these systems
<nigelb> doctormo_: I've been learning about jabber and xmpp over the past weekend.
<nigelb> Trying to link a jabber server to our clients website database so each user gets a jabber ID
<nigelb> Failing though.  I can't get the thing to work.  Sigh.
<doctormo_> I actually know a thing or two about jabber and xmpp, which server are you using?
<nigelb> ejabberd
<nigelb> I'm running a local instance of ejabberd and trying to connect to it.
<nigelb> Now, I can get clients to connect to it.  But I can't get the website and ejabberd to talk to each other
<doctormo_> Does your ejabberd have a plugin for your website's database?
<doctormo_> nigelb: <-
<dholbach> good morning
<ara> morning dholbach (40min later...)
<dholbach> hola ara! :)
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: morning, how's you?
<dholbach> good, getting into the groove for the week - how 'bout you?
<czajkowski> grand just kinda waking up and planning the day ahead of me
<czajkowski> dholbach: did murphy keep eating sandpaper :p
<dholbach> czajkowski: I took it away :)
<czajkowski> poor dog
<dholbach> not really, the poor dog is taking a relaxing nap right now :)
<czajkowski> well deserved
<czajkowski> AlanBell: know of any Irish canonical partners?
<AlanBell> no, and can't see any in the partner directory
<AlanBell> I thought blackrock education centre might be, but it isn't
<AlanBell> openapp.ie
<AlanBell> not a Canonical partner again, but I know Mel the boss
<AlanBell> another nice bunch I know is bluewave, they don't really have an open source offering at the moment though http://www.bluewave.ie
<AlanBell> Paul Mooney is the CEO http://www.pmooney.net/ I know him quite well
<czajkowski> AlanBell: cheers
<czajkowski> AlanBell: limerick county council have 400 desktops to migrate over to linux
<czajkowski> and are looking for help/partner to do so
<czajkowski> none in ireland that I know of have done a large job, according to MA in UK he said there were a few adn he'd mail me on but never did
<czajkowski> AlanBell: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/KGrV3gGn1t
<AlanBell> openapp
<czajkowski> AlanBell: cheers
<Pendulum> hiya
<cjohnston> doctormo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~chrisjohnston/gc.ogv  <-- the problem I told you about the other day... When I merge in a branch I loose gc.
<czajkowski> no dpm today ?
<qense> good afternoon
<czajkowski> qense: hey
<qense> czajkowski: Most of the senior LoCo members feel the need for change, so I think we've now slowly started a slow process that will lead us to a brighter future.
<czajkowski> qense: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamsBestPracticesandGuidelines
<qense> czajkowski: I've seen it and pointed people to it. But we're long past that stage already. We are too 'organised', if you know what I mean. Too many structures.
<duanedesign> czajkowski: nice link :) I am rereading 'the art of community' this weekend trying to get some ideas for my loco
<czajkowski> duanedesign: good to hear
<duanedesign> czajkowski: we took two months off for holidays and we havent had the same particiption level since.
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day! see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: well possibly ye could do with sharing out roles so
<czajkowski> that way it doesnt matter if people take holidays or not
<duanedesign> czajkowski: yes I like that idea.
<duanedesign> I am also trying to find my counterpart in the other major metro area in Oklahoma. We are spread (mostly) between two cities. Tulsa has most the events because I am in Tulsa.
<nhandler> Note to self: Packaging in the morning == bad. I can't even figure out why my modified ubuntu-wallpapers package is not shipping an xml file in /usr/share/gnome-background-properties :(
<czajkowski> duanedesign: make a list of areas ye need help in and then ask for folks to help out in those areas, if there are 2-3 per role it's even better if not it's not a biggie and once folks get used to things they'll explain how things are done and wil get more people involved
<duanedesign> czajkowski: yeah! irc moderation could definetly benefit from having a couple of people. No one person can be on all the time. A couple people on the mailing list and keeping the web/wiki updated and we have a  good start. :)
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> duanedesign: if you need a hand just ask
<duanedesign> thank you
<czajkowski> np
<jussi> akgraner: ping
<jussi> sigh...
<cjohnston> my guess between the holiday and pain she wont be around much today
<Pendulum> yeah
<jussi> hrr...
<JanC> http://river-valley.tv/how-to-get-contributors-to-your-freelibreopen-source-project-from-vietnam-and-asia/ --> interresting talk from LGM 2010 about getting contributors from Vietnam (& Asia)
<czajkowski> jono: aloha there nice relaxing day ?
<czajkowski> jono_: you here?
<qense> czajkowski: Jono just tweeted he was about to record a new Shot of Jaq, so I think he's busy.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-01
<dholbach> good morning
<ara> good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hola ara!
<dholbach> ¿como estas? :)
<jussi> sigh, who made mornings...
<doctormo> jussi: Nature's Spite
<ara> dholbach, estoy bien, gracias, y tú?
<dholbach> ara: bien tambien, gracias :)
<dholbach> hi doctormo, hi jussi
<jussi> good morning dholbach
 * dholbach gives jcastro a big
<dholbach>  _   _ _   _  ____
<dholbach> | | | | | | |/ ___|
<dholbach> | |_| | | | | |  _
<dholbach> |  _  | |_| | |_| |
<dholbach> |_| |_|\___/ \____|
<dholbach>                    
<dholbach> hola dpm!
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dpm> morning all
<ara> morning dpm
<dpm> hola ara :)
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> morning guys
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello there :)
<bencrisford> morning czajkowski
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: Afternoon :)
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: is it really :(?  I should still be in bed
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: Around 3 pm here.
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: 10am over here :/, well closer to half past
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: and you're still in bed?
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: I've got a week off school :D its allowed
<AlanBell> nigelbabu: is it 15:30 or are you in one of those half hour timezones?
<bencrisford> haven't had my coffee yet, brb :P
<nigelbabu> I'm in one of those half hour ones
<AlanBell> interesting
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: which part?
<czajkowski> how is it half term for school, all ours are finishing up this week over here for summer
<bencrisford> czajkowski: really? :o, i've got another term
<nigelbabu> Schools here just opened today.  1st June.
<bencrisford> 7 weeks or something?
<bencrisford> I didn't realise it was so different everywhere else
<czajkowski> yup all secondary schools finish up this friday and then the leaving and jnr certs two offical exams in ireland start for month of June
<AlanBell> nigelbabu: I was always a little curious about those half hour offset timezones, can't quite see the benefit and I can imagine it being a bit confusing
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: makes sense for us I think
<AlanBell> I found out about them when writing some software that schedules meetings. I was not impressed :-)
<nigelbabu> Haha.  Yeah, frustrating in that sense.
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: The worst part about half hour ones is figuring out meeting times.  Goes crazy when DST turns off and on.
<dholbach> ara: thought you might be interested in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/585824 - maybe we can convince mvo together to implement it :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585824 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "When removing a PPA, offer to downgrade to "archive versions" (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ara> dholbach, you read too many wiki updates emails ;-)
<dholbach> ara: no, it was just coincidence
<dholbach> normally I almost don't :)
<popey> it does make me smile whenever i see your nick when i edit a wiki page
<dholbach> popey: so my wiki subscription definitely serves a purpose :)
<ara> dholbach, but it was indeed a coincidence that only 5 days ago you wanted the exact same thing ;-)
 * ara hugs dholbach
<dholbach> ara: it's for the daily builds spec :)
 * dholbach hugs ara back
<ara> I subscribed to the bug :)
<dholbach> now we need to pester mvo :)
<nigelbabu> ah, pester mvo - sounds like fun!
<jussi> oooh, pestering someone... can I join in? :D
<nigelbabu> oh, jussi! Heya
<czajkowski> http://www.opensourceuni.com/ have folks seen this
<bencrisford> czajkowski: no, but it looks exciting!
<jussi> that is cool!
<nhandler> dholbach: Do you know someone who might be able to help me get ClassBot modified to support translations? It is a Perl script, which makes it a bit more challenging
<dholbach> nhandler: I'd write a minispec or at least a bunch of todo items on a wiki page and write a blog entry and microblog about it
<dholbach> nhandler: offhand I don't know, sorry :/
<nhandler> dholbach: Alright. We had something like that when we were in heavy development mode to track the features we needed to implement. I'll continue poking around I guess
<dholbach> I found it important to have all the TODO items neatly documented (bug reports, etc.) so people can easily help out
<dpm> nhandler, http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html#Perl In the hello world package -> "An example is available in the examples  directory: hello-perl" I think that could help
<nhandler> dpm: Awesome. I saw that page, but did not notice the Perl section (or the example). That is exactly what I needed.
<dpm> :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: *hugs* congrats
<czajkowski> jcastro: very cute tweet
<jcastro> czajkowski: hi!
<jcastro> and thanks!
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▌ ▌▞▀▖▞▀▖
<czajkowski> ▙▄▌▌ ▌▌▄▖▚▄
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▖ ▌
<czajkowski> ▘ ▘▝▀ ▝▀ ▝▀
<jussi> ...
<czajkowski> jussi: dont start being all cranky
<popey> \o/ dots
<jussi> czajkowski: Imalways cranky at you, didnt you know?
<czajkowski> jussi: *yawn*
<ara> jcastro, congratulations!
<maco> jcastro: \o/
<jussi> jcastro: congrats :D
<jcastro> thanks!
<nigelb> jcastro: heya! Congrats mate!
<Pendulum> jcastro: congrats!
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jono: how are you doing?
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> good thanks, you?
<dholbach> good good
<jono> :)
<czajkowski> jono: nice shotofjaq
<jono> thanks czajkowski :)
<jono> dpm, good to go in 5?
<czajkowski> jono: I had it up on the scartch pad as a topic :D
<jono> :)
<jono> ahhhh cool
<czajkowski> jono: could you tweet/promote https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamsBestPracticesandGuidelines please
<jono> we are going to do a series of perfect 10 segments
<jono> sure
<dpm> hey jono, yes!
<czajkowski> jono: thanks, we've mailed -loco contacts list, but not everyone reads that, where as they do follow you
<jono> czajkowski, done
<jono> dpm, :)
<czajkowski> jono: you're handy to have around :p
<jono> czajkowski, lol
<jono> czajkowski, would be great if you could spread the word about SOJ :)
<jono> I want to raise it's profile some more
<jono> get more people involved
<czajkowski> jono: I do I rt ye everytime ye post
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<jono> maybe a blog entry could be good ;-)
<jono> lol
<jono> whatever you have time for :)
<czajkowski> jono: I get the sneaking suspicion I've been action itemed! :p
<czajkowski> I'll add it to do list this evening :)
<jono> haha
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you have quite a few blog posts for this week, eh? ;-)
<jono> thanks!
<jono> dpm, ok, mumble ok?
<czajkowski> just started a thread on the -ie mailing list of Getting to know one another to increase the discssion on our list
<dpm> jono, yep
<czajkowski> Pendulum: you're tomorrow right
<jono> I just heard you dpm
<jono> is your volume up?
<jono> let me check my mic
<jono> dpm, my mic seems to be working
<jono> can you play back music?
<jono> haha
<jono> odd, lets do skype
<jono> :)
<czajkowski> sype ftw
<jono> :)
<dpm> ok, on skype now
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I know :)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: was just checking
<czajkowski> in the middle of a post now
<jono> dpm, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-process-improvements
<qense> good afternoon
<jono> dpm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity
<akgraner> Good Morning! or whatever it where you are :-D!
<nigelb> hey akgraner
<nigelb> Feeling better now?
<greg-g> akgraner: can you PM me your mailing address, I have a present for you
<greg-g> also, really sorry you couldn't make it up to jcastro's wedding :(
<jcastro> akgraner: we saved you some pint glasses!
<jcastro> greg-g: I ended up with like 20
<nigelb> jcastro: everyone knows exactly what you want perahsp :)
<greg-g> oh, well then, can I keep mine and you send one, jcastro ?
<jcastro> greg-g: yeah, that'll work the best I think
<akgraner> oh wow
<nigelb> jcastro: when can we see the pictures?
<jcastro> nigelb: after I catch up. :D
<nigelb> jcastro: haha :)
<greg-g> jcastro: awesome! I love pint glasses :)
<akgraner> nigelb, I was given a shot this morning to keep the pain at a min. for the next couple of days to get some things done - but with a warning that overuse will cause further damage.  I'll have surgery the 2nd week of July barring any further complications
<greg-g> ugh
<greg-g> I'm so sorry akgraner
<nigelb> akgraner: I hope it all goes well :)
<akgraner> me to :-) I am sure it will - but it is amazing how they can do temp nerve blocks and stuff now - better living through chemistry :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: Its not *that* safe for you.  Please don't forget that its injured or you'll hurt it even more
<jcastro> nigelb: she won't listen. :D
<jcastro> she's probably bench pressing right now
<jcastro> knocking out push ups
<nigelb> jcastro: Most probably.
<nigelb> I would suggest not doing anything that caused pain when you didn't have the shot
<Pendulum> nigelb: I agree there
 * dholbach hugs akgraner
<akgraner> Thanks y'all :-)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: my friend had an ankle sprain.  Took pain tablets and played basketball and eventually tore it :/
<Pendulum> nigelb: I probably tore my rotator cuff when I was 15, but swim coaches made me keep swimming and my parents didn't think it was so bad I needed to see a doctor. This is likely why I have so many shouder problems nwo
<nigelb> Pendulum: Oh :(
<jcastro> I had my shoulder lasered up!
<Pendulum> (saw an orthopaedist about 4 years ago who said "there's scar tissue from what feels like a badly healed tear" which is why we know it was probably torn)
 * dpm is just reading the scrollback and *hugs* akgraner!
<akgraner> dpm, thanks!
<qense> I don't know what happened to akgraner, but it does sound bad. I hope you'll be better soon, Amber!
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> have a good one everybody
<jussi> laters dholbach
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dholbach> bye jussi
<nigelb> night dholbach :)
 * dpm calls it a day too
<dpm> See you all tomorrow!
 * nigelb calls it a day too
<nigelb> Good night folks!
<AlanBell> o/
<bencrisford> nigelb: g'night
<bencrisford> :)
<jcastro> popey: czajkowski: pings
<popey> jcastro: hullo
<popey> czajkowski is afk
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> popey: where is the most up to date list of official locos?
<jcastro> that huge page on the wiki still?
<popey> official or approved?
<jcastro> approved
<jcastro> approved gets mailing lists right?
<popey> launchpad.net/~locoteams-approved
<popey> they all get mailing lists AIUI
<jcastro> ok so like
<jcastro> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cu
<jcastro> put in a request for a mailing list
<popey> been around 3 years, has 52 members
<popey> i see no reason to hold them back from having a list personally
<jcastro> ok so just punt to you guys then?
<popey> go fer it
<jcastro> yeah, I don't really make that call
<jcastro> I leave that to your capable sideys
<jcastro> I mean ...
<popey> POWER SIDEYS!
<jcastro> popey: ok so just so I'm clear
<jcastro> I just assign them to you, and then you pile em up and agendaize them for the loco council meetings right?
<jcastro> then after you approve you assign it to vanguard right?
<popey> yes and no
<popey> yes you throw them at us
<popey> we deal with them on the mailing list / irc / meeting
<popey> generally as soon as we can
<popey> no point waiting for a meeting for us all to go "+1"
<popey> short answer: yes
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> word of the day: "agendaize"
<jussi> nice
<jcastro> I felt clever!
<AlanBell> it was inspired
<czajkowski> I could play with this all night long http://instantsfun.es/
 * JFo sends jcastro's word to M-W
<akgraner> jcastro, is like the EF Hutton of the community-team channel - when he speaks people listen :-p
<czajkowski> akgraner: way with words girl!
<czajkowski> akgraner: can you op up in -women-project and invite in airuando he's having issues joinging
<czajkowski> and wants to say thanks to folks from Orla
<czajkowski> please
<akgraner> okie dokie
<czajkowski> see -women-project
<Pendulum> czajkowski: btw, his nick is airurando you keep missing the 2nd r ;-)
<jcastro> jono: call today?
<jono> jcastro, yep, can you give me a few to wrap something?
<jono> might be about 10mins
<jcastro> no worries!
<jcastro> I'm going to go buy a coke
<jono> thanks!
<jono> jcastro, all set
<jcastro> me too!
<jcastro> jono: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/add-more-apps-to-ubuntu-messaging-menu.html
<czajkowski> is the only way forward now for news to get out on ubuntu though a non ubuntu form, no mails from canonical dev folks just via OMG :(
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu/Applications
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I hope not :(
<czajkowski> seems to be the way being pushed forward which is rather disapointing
<jono> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperStackTour
<jono> jcastro, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-process-improvements
<jono> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostReleaseApps/Process
<czajkowski> oh I've action items on there that need working
<jono> jcastro, oh shit, I forgot to say, I have music for you
<jcastro> !!!!
<jono> jcastro, you got a few mins in a few mins to give it a listen?
<jono> would like to hear your feedback
<jcastro> for sure
<jcastro> absolutely
<jono> ok let me go and upload them first
<jono> brb
 * jcastro goes on a biobreak first
<jono> jcastro, mumble ok?
<jcastro> yeah
<Technoviking> I think OMG is secretly ran by Mark
<czajkowski> Technoviking: heh, well it's just getting a bit ridiculous for news to only go out via that tbh
<Pendulum> am I the only person who has trouble reading omg in a visual way?
<Pendulum> because of all the bright colours it reads as "too busy" to my eyes and tends to give me a headache
<AlanBell> how many people attended UDS?
<jcastro> Pendulum: I read it in a feed reader, it's the only way
<czajkowski> AlanBell: 300+
<Pendulum> jcastro: I kinda feel like, that if multiple people have trouble reading it on the native site (I'm not a fan of feed readers), then maybe a better way ought to be used to disseminate news
<Pendulum> I don't have a problem with their reporting stuff, just when they're the *only* people reporting things that maybe ought to be coming more directly from Canonical and/or Ubuntu teams
<jcastro> I find UWN to be the most comprehensive
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye, but the point atm is some really imporant info seems to be only going down the route of being told via omgubuntu
 * jcastro nods
<akgraner> I don't think anything OMG is reporting is not accessible publicly but requires time and effort to watch list ect...then take the time to write it up
<czajkowski> akgraner: I think it's a shame it's not coming from canoincal and tbh I put less faith in it because of that
<akgraner> and I think they have many eyes watching many lists
<akgraner> and that they send them links so they know
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-02
<JanC> they also have an IRC channel: #omg!ubuntu!
<czajkowski> blog post on the masters students doing their thesis on Ubutnu community http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/06/01/the-motivational-drivers-and-barriers-of-volunteers-in-open-source-communities/
<nhandler> akgraner: That is the real issue imo. Why are people choosing to send these tips to OMG instead of to the news team?
<akgraner> nhandler, nods
<akgraner> bbiab and we can brainstorm that
<akgraner> :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi ddecator
<dholbach> hola dpm!
<dpm> hey dholbach!
<dpm> good morning everyone
<ara> good morning dholbach, dpm!
<dholbach> hey ara
<dpm> buenos días ara!
<ara> morning ddecator
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<ddecator> morning ara
<dholbach> I think I'm not quite awake yet… I just tried to make coffee and forgot to put in the actual coffee
<ddecator> oh no, just thinking about going to grab coffee and being greeted with water makes me sad
<dholbach> ddecator: that's very much what happened :)
<ddecator> dholbach: you know it's gonna be a long day when you need to drink coffee in order to be able to make coffee ;)
<dholbach> haha
<czajkowski> Aloha
<ddecator> heya czajkowski
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<randa_> morning czajkowski
<dholbach> hola randa_
<dpm> dholbach, thanks for fixing those two translations blueprints, I had not noticed the "Work items:" part was missing!
<dholbach> dpm: I got a mail about it :)
<dpm> dholbach, wait a sec, that means I've now got more things to do! Forget about the thanking part! :P
<dholbach> and the chart will explode again
<dpm> :)
<dpm> anyway, here's a nice review I've just caught on a tweet: http://voices.washingtonpost.com/fasterforward/2010/05/ubuntu_linux_1004_review.html
<nigelbabu> morning EU! ;)
<highvoltage> morning nigelbabu :)
<nigelbabu> highvoltage: more like evening for me already
<highvoltage> well good evening to you then!
<nigelbabu> hehe :)
<bencrisford> evening nigelbabu :)
<nigelbabu> heya bencrisford :)
<bencrisford> is it really evening there?  I'm still eating my breakfast :S
<bencrisford> well I was, until my cat decided to steal it
<nigelbabu> lol
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: just to prove the point, I'll paste what you just typed
<nigelbabu> (04:00:50  IST) bencrisford: is it really evening there?  I'm still eating my breakfast :S
 * popey hugs date -u
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: wow :):
<bencrisford> (11:30:50) bencrisford: is it really evening there?  I'm still eating my breakfast :S
<bencrisford> popey: :D lol
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: ah, its vacation for you.
<bencrisford> yeah :) not /that/ early
<bencrisford> im just lazy *yawn*
<nigelbabu> jussi: whats the bot devel channel again?
<jussi> nigelbabu: which one?=
<jussi> #ubuntu-bots-team or #ubuntu-bots-devel ?
<nigelbabu> jussi: err, where you folks will be helping those who want to develop bots
<jussi> -devel
<nigelbabu> jussi: thanks
<jussi> team is for those who want it in their channel or general management
<dholbach> jcastro, dpm: I think we should restart the work items script again
<dholbach> or at least restart "the line"
<dpm> dholbach, most definitely, yes. Even if we could restart the time axis to the first bump in new actions, that'd be an improvement
<dholbach> generally I think we're doing great, given the time we're into the release
<nigelbabu1> also, in case someone forgot, this cycle is shorter ;)
<dholbach> I think I'd always make the script draw the line from [0,number-of-work-items] → [end-of-cycle,0]
<dholbach> so have a semi-fixed line that doesn't need to be restarted
<jcastro> dholbach: sounds good to me
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, that sounds good to me too, so basically restart the line, as you were saying
<dholbach> dpm: I'll file a bug once LP is back
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-work-items-tracker/+bug/588695
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588695 in launchpad-work-items-tracker ""Fix" burn-down line in graph (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> dholbach, subscribed, thanks!
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> jussi: darling are you around
<jussi> czajkowski: vaguely
<czajkowski> jussi: dont sound so worried
<czajkowski> :p
<highvoltage> heh
<jussi> o/ highvoltage
<highvoltage> how are things jussi?
<jussi> highvoltage: Im somewhat tired, but going ok.
<dholbach> jcastro, dpm: call in 11m?
<dpm> dholbach, jcastro, I guess so
<dpm> we've no agenda yet, though
<dholbach> ok
<czajkowski> waffle waffle waffle blueprints! waffle waffle action items :)
<dpm> waffle waffle blueprint spam!
<dholbach> waffle blueprint stalkers waffle waffle waffle
<dpm> hahaha
<czajkowski> waffle waffle add action items to dholbach make everyone happy
<dpm> although I've heard the wiki stalkers are the worst
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> worrying, really
<dholbach> hola jono
<jono> hey all!
<jono> hey dholbach
<czajkowski> jono: peeka boo
<jono> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono: was educating my dad today on shotofjaq listened to the physical device episode, he found it interesting, he loves his usb sticks and carries god knows how many and none of them boot to an OS
<jono> nice!
<jussi> in case it hasnt got to you all yet, this is really awesome! :D  http://is.gd/czIRI
<czajkowski> jono: not really he doesnt think this booting from usb will ever last
<czajkowski> we have loud debtes
<jono> heh
<jono> dpm, jcastro, dholbach team call in a min?
<dholbach> jono: dpm and I are chatting already - we're almost done with the call
<jcastro> I need a minute!
<jcastro> running late, sorry!
<jono> no worries, lets start in a few mins
<jcastro> ok all set
<jono> dpm, dholbach you guys ready?
<dpm> jono, we're done with the call, we've already fixed the world
<dholbach> jono: we're all there, waiting for you
<jono> dholbach, ahhh ok
<dholbach> dpm: pitti invalidated the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/588695 :-(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588695 in launchpad-work-items-tracker ""Fix" burn-down line in graph (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> now we are behind!
<dpm> dholbach, let me comment on the bug
<dholbach> dpm: it seems like we could reset the line ourselves though
 * dholbach shrugs
<dpm> yeah, on the cfg file
<dholbach> I have no idea where to do it, on people.c.c?
<dholbach> let's talk about it in the call
<dholbach> once Mr Metal turns up :)
<dpm> ok, sounds good
<cjohnston> jono, don't know if you saw the email I sent you a few days ago.. We have decided to postpone User Days, so don't worry about a blog post. :-)
<nigelb> dholbach: Mr. metal = jono?
<nigelb> :p
<dholbach> nigelb: of course :)
<nigelb> hehe
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostReleaseApps/Process
<dholbach> jono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews
<dholbach> jono: has a check list
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperStackTour
<jcastro> dholbach: if you cheat and make it go higher I won't complain! :p
<dpm> yeah it looked more like a 400 in the graph to me
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dpm> see you all tomorrow as well, need to leave punctual today
<dpm> see you!
<jcastro> jono: http://bit.ly/dhug0o
<jcastro> jono: that is GOLD ^
<jono> jcastro, comedy!
<jono> videocast in 30 at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<jono> :)
<jono> do tweet :)
<cjohnston> yay!
<cjohnston> Did you tweet it already jono? if so I'll just RT
<jono> :)
<jono> I did
<jono> thanks!
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> boo for 140 chars
<ara> jussi, hello
<jussi> hi ara
<ara> hey jussi, do you know how long would it take to have a meeting bot in #ubuntu-quality ?
<jussi> ara: not sure, you need to grab daviey or AlanBell
<jussi> if they are active, fairly shortly. if not...
<AlanBell> daviey is the one to grab
<jussi> AlanBell: ahh, thanks
<AlanBell> ara: daviey will be about later, in #ubuntu-uk and #ubuntu-uk-meeting
<ara> AlanBell, later, when exactly?
<AlanBell> 20:00 utc we have a meeting, 2hrs 10 minutes from now
<AlanBell> ara: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam/Mootbot-UKHowTo
<ara> AlanBell, thanks!
<cjohnston> jono!
<cjohnston> heh
<jono> hey cjohnston :)
<jono> jcastro, can you send me those messaging menu links?
<cjohnston> jono: do you want to try to schedule a little time next week to talk about u.c/community?
<jono> cjohnston, sounds good
<jono> cjohnston, mon at 3.30pm Pacific?
<jono> cjohnston, actually
<jono> Tues at 3pm PAcific?
<cjohnston> I can't do monday or thursday
<cjohnston> works for me
<AlanBell> afaict there is no longer anything on www.ubuntu.com about the Ubuntu Membership thing
<jono> cheers
<jcastro> jono: links?
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> jono: https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg02634.html
<jono> jcastro, you said you would mail me links to all the apps that are using the messaging menu
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/add-more-apps-to-ubuntu-messaging-menu.html
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu/Applications <-- new spot
<jono> cool
<jono> thanks
<jcastro> sorry I don't remember the mailing part.
<jcastro> jono: a more jonoized version of my post to ayatana would do the trick
 * jcastro invents a word
<cjohnston> nice
<cjohnston> jonoized(TM)
<AlanBell> word of the day . . ah never mind
<jono> cjohnston, lol
<jcastro> rally the troops
<jcastro> form the line!
<jono> jcastro, consider it done :)
<Technoviking> crap, the Fedora folks just invent the word dejonoized :)
<akgraner> jono, jcastro , - dev week, app dev week, and open week added to the Fridge Calendar
<jcastro> akgraner: please stop working when you are hurt!
<jcastro> I will get jussi to ban you from irc!
<akgraner> jcastro, ok :-/  I don't want a ban :-)
<jono> thanks akgraner :)
<JFo> dude, she'll keep working... she just won't say anything
<Pendulum> JFo: so do you have a better way to get her to stop?
<JFo> Pendulum, not really
<JFo> although I do give her a constant line of grief about it
<Pendulum> JFo: you're not the only one :)
<JFo> I confiscated her laptop one evening and she didn't get it back until the next day. 'round lunch
<JFo> that worked for a bit
<Pendulum> I think she just needs more of the good pain meds that also knock her out
<JFo> yep
<JFo> or give pete a rubber mallet
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-03
<nigelb> JFo: +1 for the rubber mellet ;)
<JFo> nigelb, :)
<nigelb> JFo: Shall we start the public campaign - raise money for pete to but a rubber mallet.  Its to help a poor soul who doesnt stop working despite pain ;)
<JFo> heh, I think we should
<nigelbabu> doctormo: around?
<jussi> o/
<ara> good morning all!
<jussi> morning ara
<ara> morning jussi
<nigelbabu> morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelbabu
<ara> jussi, I couldn't contact daviey in the end, do you have his email address?
<jussi> ara: actually I dont, but Im sure AlanBell does...
<AlanBell> ara: 20:51 < Daviey> AlanBell: okay, i'll add it after the meeting
<AlanBell> presume he didn't as you are asking again, but he does know about the request
<AlanBell> he had to leave before the end of the meeting
<ara> AlanBell, OK, thanks
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~davewalker email address
<ara> AlanBell, thanks again
<dpm> morning everyone
<nigelbabu> morning dpm, dholbach :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey nigelbabu, hey dpm
<dholbach> nigelbabu: the script finished last night
<dholbach> nigelbabu: we're good to go
<nigelbabu> dholbach: yay, so I'll just write out the workflow and I guess we can launch some time today :)
<dholbach> nigelbabu: awesome
<dholbach> nigelbabu: how's India today?
<dholbach> dpm: how's Spain today?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: warm, but cloudy.  I'm close to pulling out my hair though
<dholbach> nigelbabu: why's that?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: trying to get google maps to play nice and failing
<dholbach> ah ok
<dpm> dholbach, it's cooled down a bit, bit
<dpm> but still warm
<dpm> hey nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> hola dpm :)
<dholbach> dpm: summer is starting here today, 16°C, sun is finally shining
<dholbach> I'm getting closer and closer to being a fully happy man :)
<nigelbabu> 16 C *gulp*
<nigelbabu> Its closer to 30+ here
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: I could use some help of your creative genius with something I'm working on
<AlanBell> yup, np nigelbabu
<dpm> :)
 * jussi bites popey - good morning!
 * popey hugs jussi 
 * AlanBell gives popey a tetanus jab
<jussi> hahahah
<doctormo> Morning jussi
<jussi> hullo doctormo
<doctormo> Anything fun happening today
<jussi> fun? no...
<doctormo> Oh shame, I wuz gunner help if it were.
 * doctormo going for a restart
<nigelbabu> doctormo: poke
<doctormo> nigelbabu: facebook-ultimate-bear-poke-back
<nigelbabu> doctormo: haha, hold on, let me find what I'm poking you baout
<doctormo> nigelbabu: I thought you were poking me about the eye
<nigelbabu> Now I have an official reason to be on facebook at work - I'm developing for it
<doctormo> Just when everyone else was leaving :-P
<nigelbabu> well, not for it, but trying to give users a single sign-on through it
<czajkowski> morning
<nigelbabu> morning czajkowski :)
<bencrisford> g'morning everyone :)
<dholbach> dpm, jcastro: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community.html
<dholbach> it's "updated" now
<dpm> thanks dholbach, I see that pitti has added you to work-items-tracker-hackers as well :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> so whenever we need to "fix stuff"…
<nigelbabu> yes, like every day ;)
<dpm> dholbach, didn't we agree to start the line at 400?
<dholbach> dpm: that'd make a very steep line :)
<dpm> :)
<nigelbabu> does everything in the community track go into the burn down chart?
<czajkowski> nigelbabu: nope not everything, only stuff jono has signed off on
<nigelbabu> czajkowski: so that explains why ngo and accessibility is not there?
<czajkowski> aye
<nigelbabu> ok :)
<nigelbabu> thank you czajkowski
<czajkowski> nay bother
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: thanks for mentioning accessibility, I need to remember to poke Luke about changing priority
<AlanBell> it is in the chart
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: err, where?
<nigelbabu> I only see work items from patch review assigned to me and not anything else
<AlanBell> nigelbabu: ah, I could be wrong
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: hm
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: yes, we're scheduled to talk on saturday about the accessibility wiki
<Pendulum> jcastro: fyi, I'm going to be at DebConf so if you need a hand with anything there, let me know
<doctormo> Pendulum: Where is DebConf being hosted?
<Pendulum> doctormo: NYC
<Pendulum> at Columbai
<doctormo> Pendulum: Should i come?
<Pendulum> *Columbia
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: you're going? WOW! How lucky :)
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: self-sponsoring. But DebConf is cheap :) (compared to UDS at least)
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: hehe
<Pendulum> doctormo: I'm going because I had 1/2 dozen people at UDS suggest it even though I'm non-technical and got an e-mail from someone after my UW interview came out who'd figured out that I was in/near NYC and said "you should come"
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: I'll suggest you go too!
<cjohnston> I wanna go!
 * cjohnston is staying with Pendulum 
<doctormo> Pendulum: I'm thinking that since I do ground control, perhaps people there would be interested.
<nigelbabu> actually debconf is a lot cheaper
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I'm not in NYC anymore so you can't :P
<nigelbabu> you can stay at a HI hostel nearby I think
<Pendulum> you can
<nigelbabu> well, only if you book early
<nigelbabu> I suppose the geeks will all be there :p
<Pendulum> or if you register/confirm registration before 10 June, they've got dorm space at Columbia (which is a little more expensive than the hostel)
<Pendulum> I"m a bit sad as my flat was about 20 blocks away
<doctormo> How mcuh is it?
<Pendulum> but a lot more expensive to keep the flat an extra 3 months than just arrange housing for the week ;-)
<Pendulum> doctormo: Columbia housing is $53/night
<doctormo> How long is the conf?
<Pendulum> a week
<Pendulum> doctormo: http://debconf10.debconf.org/
<nigelbabu> I thnk this is the HI Hostel http://www.hihostels.com/dba/hostels-HI---New-York-City-060003.en.htm
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: 891 Amsterdam Av at West 103rd is the right one?
<Pendulum> yeah, that's the hostel
<Pendulum> I signed up for Columbia housing because subways run all night, but I can't take the subway and if I have my manual chair, going 20 blocks if it's late or I can't catch a bus isn't really possible
<nigelbabu> I wish I were able to go for all these conferences
<cjohnston> off to work.. have a good day all
<nigelbabu> cjohnston: later :)
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: I can only do it because I quit my job and I should be getting a $3k security deposit back from my flat
<doctormo> Pendulum: I could do it if I took the bus, only costs $30 to get to NYC
<doctormo> Assumming your happy putting your life on the line with Lucky Star
<doctormo> Although I do like their $3 return ticket too, makes it almost the same price as the MBTA
<dholbach>  /query ara
<Pendulum> doctormo: so come! it'll be fun!
<doctormo> Pendulum: registered
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> I need to confirm my registration
<nigelbabu> doctormo: have fun!
<nigelbabu> Going back home, catch you folks later!
<jcastro> Pendulum: thanks!
<jcastro> dpm: dholbach: yikes, we're behind now!
<dholbach> WORK WORK WORK!
 * highvoltage hides under desk
<jussi> and do not shirk...
<highvoltage> it's very easy to make a highvoltage dissapear reliably. just mention work.
 * jussi zaps highvoltage with highvoltage
<highvoltage> *BBBBZZZZZZZZZT*
<doctormo> jussi: It's not the voltage that kills you, it's the current.
<doctormo> also bad for electrical fires.
<czajkowski> yer not well
<czajkowski> loons!
<jono> morning all
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<akgraner> Check it out - Linaro: Accelerating Linux on ARM - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<dpm> :)
<dpm> morning jono
<jono> hey dpm
<jcastro> akgraner: woo!
<jcastro> jono: I was talking to ted about your platformy wiki pages and he says he had a whole oscon talk on it, sent you a link to the slides
<jcastro> it sounds JAWESOME
<jono> cool :)
<jcastro> http://gould.cx/ted/presentations/oscon08/ <--- aha!
<czajkowski> why did read JAWESOM as Jameson
<czajkowski> hmmm
<JFo> cuz you are an alkayhaulic(sic)? ;-)
<JFo> akgraner, I'm loving seeing all the news daily
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day!
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<doctormo> night
<Technoviking> need to reboot the server, bbl
<akgraner> JFo, thanks :-)
<JFo> :)
<akgraner> JFo, I didn't add you bug stuff cause I didn't see the announcement - but if you can get it to me a week in advance like next weeks info before Sunday we can add it to the Newsletter
<JFo> ok
<JFo> probably going to have one next week too
<akgraner> ok if you can write up an announcement - and send it to ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-news-team - or just send me a link  - we can get it in
<jcastro> JFo: don't forget our forums thing!
<JFo> I know :)
<JFo> I'm trying to get some basic wiki stuff so that we have a good place for the moderators to land people
<JFo> but you and I do need to discuss
<JFo> what does your week look like next week jcastro?
<JFo> think you can spare me some time?
<jcastro> yup
<JFo> sweet
<jcastro> this week is pretty smoked
<JFo> yeah, same here
<doctormo> jcastro: What does that mean? smoked out? tasty like smoked ham? running around a lot causing smoke from shoes?
<jcastro> tired, slammed, busy, etc.
<JFo> so doctormo if a person says "I'm smoked" that is a military phrase that is basically the same as "stick a fork in me, I'm done." or "letting the magic smoke out of a computer board"
<JFo> :)
<JFo> welcome to JFo's 3 degrees of computing
<czajkowski> jcastro: any idea who I poke re a 404 http://www.ubuntu.com/community/leadership-conduct
<jcastro> ouch
<JFo> sounds like a candidate for a website bug
<jcastro> czajkowski: file a bug on ubuntu-website-content-something
<jcastro> let me find it
<jcastro> czajkowski: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> :)
<pleia2> hmm, /conduct no longer links to the leadership coc
<doctormo> JFo: Your description just raises more questions.
<czajkowski> aye
<popey> pleia2: thanks for replying to that mail
<JFo> doctormo, :)
<pleia2> popey: I feel compelled to reply to every one which addresses us as "gentlemen"
<popey> haha
<popey> i did wince when i saw that
<pleia2> :)
<jcastro> popey: HI POPEY
<JFo> pleia2, who could blame you
<doctormo> Who is a gentleman?
<popey> jcastro: HELLO JORGE!
<popey> not I
<jcastro> popey: I have decided on my netbook
<JFo> doctormo, clearly they don't know us
<popey> ruh roh
<popey> go ahead caller..
<jcastro> http://www.netbooklive.net/award-winning-asus-1218-eee-pc-pops-out-3423/
<JFo> heh
<doctormo> pleia2: At least it wasn't gettlewere or gentlewif.
<jcastro> (unless it gets horrible reviews)
<jcastro> also, it's not out yet
<pleia2> popey: honestly though, I am not sure what can be done with the list (responsive list owners are nice, but content-wise there still are problem)
<popey> oooo netbook + ion
<jcastro> indeed
<pleia2> +s
<JFo> how is it not out when it is award winning?
<popey> pleia2: periodical spamming of the coc to the list?
<jcastro> JFo: they gave it a design award before it even shipped (I know, loltastic)
<JFo> heh
<pleia2> popey: hah :) half the time they're so borderline..
<popey> hahaha " Ports were all moved on the back, for a sleeker aspect
<popey> like they ALL USED TO BE!
<popey> what cpu is it?
<popey> N450?
<jcastro> no clue, but probably
<JFo> just goes to show... things always come back in style :)
<popey> anything else is partying like it's 1999
<jcastro> popey: I am hoping for all the proper pine trail bits (like the 14 hour battery life)
<JFo> indeedy
 * JFo hugs his mini
<jcastro> which mini? the dell or the hp?
<jcastro> I have to admit, shoppinig for a netbook is pretty horrible. Asus alone has waaaaaay too many models
<JFo> I may need to get one of those... err for kernel testing of course :)
<doctormo> jcastro: None of them with Ubuntu preinstalled
<jcastro> doctormo: yeah. :-/
<doctormo> I wont buy any asus products after their spineless Microsoft appology/groveling.
<popey> this is why i avoided netbooks for my latest laptop and went for a 13" mac
<popey> which still doesnt run linux :(
<doctormo> And Apple, I'm quickly running out of manufacturers, I'll end up forging my own silican if I'm not careful.
<JFo> :-(
<doctormo> popey: That was dumb, why didn't you check the compatability?
<popey> i was reliably informed by a canonical employee that there would not be an issue
<JFo> popey, I am working on USB images for MAC liveISO testing
<jcastro> popey: you showed them when you got a mac instead!
<JFo> hope to have them out by Alpha2
<popey> could probably have bought 4 netbooks for this mac :(
<popey> that would be awesome JFo
<JFo> I'll let you know when they land
<popey> great
<czajkowski> popey: hows the tooth?
<popey> czajkowski: going back for more
<JFo> I thought he had more than the one when I saw him
<JFo> :)
<popey> yes americans, some of us do visit dentists! :D
<doctormo> Remember how MA LoCo was doing all that training each week at the SETC community center? Well while I was in Belgium they replaced all the PCs with iMacs (very expensive machines) and all that work is toast now.
<doctormo> Basically canceled.
<popey> :(
<doctormo> All the Apple love is killing Ubuntu
 * czajkowski HATEs the dentist
<czajkowski> evil vile people
<popey> doctormo: bootable USB sticks an option?
<JFo> speaking of which, I need to visit one before too much longer
<popey> I have just acquired 30 IBM thinkpad T41s which I want to use for some training like the stuff you've been doing doctormo
<doctormo> popey: It's going to take some common sense knocked into their heads first, atm I can't trust that the time I invest is well spent when the rug can so easily be pulled from under me with little warning and not even a bloody email.
<popey> :(
<popey> are they brand new imacs!?
<doctormo> Yes
<popey> holy cow thats expensive
<doctormo> $90,000 worth of iMacs
<popey> however, i have a 20" imac here and ubuntu works fine off a live cd ;)
<JFo> we can fix that
 * JFo laughs evilly
<doctormo> Oh I'm sure Ubuntu works from them, but we had a good system in place, netboots for installing all the required packages, ldap logins and a fully managed network. Now we have to put it all back together.
<doctormo> The idiots even bought a Mac server, even though they have no use for any kind of server
<doctormo> Let alone a Mac server
<czajkowski> doctormo: they did that in a week, must have been working on that for some time
<doctormo> Oh and the Dell machines were taken away to an unknown place, not one was left, we could have had anything on them.
<popey> is there someone working against you there?
<czajkowski> doctormo: were they yours or the community center?
<doctormo> czajkowski: The plan that I was told was that the front room was being replaced, fine, we teach in the back room, but apparently more iMacs appeared in the order so they thought what the hell, replace them all.
<doctormo> popey: I think there is
<doctormo> popey: I'm starting to hate anything connected to the MIT Media Lab
<popey> :(
<doctormo> It's all Apple, Apple, Apple.
<JFo> sounds shady to me
<popey> pleia2: yay, you got an apology!
<czajkowski> apologies are nice to get
<pleia2> popey: yeah, I wasn't expecting it, nice fellow :)
<doctormo> czajkowski: which mailing list was this?
<czajkowski> doctormo: I'm saying in general
<akgraner> JFo, Jono - 103 people reg for UbuCon next Friday and 86 on Sunday
<JFo> sweet
<akgraner> I thought half that number would be a success
<JanC> hm, I'm also looking into a ~12"-screen "netbook"/laptop
<android> jono_: ping
<jono_> android, hey
<android> jono_: pm?
<android> jono_: havent figured out how to start a pm here, could you start?
 * android sighs at weird irc clients
<czajkowski> android: what client are you using ?
<android> czajkowski: andchat
<czajkowski> ah ok i use connectbot
<czajkowski> very handy for irc
<android> This is pretty nice, just cant figure out the one thing...
<popey> android: /query <user>
<android> popey: true. ..
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<czajkowski> pleia2: *hugs* thank you
<pleia2> czajkowski: of course! I'll also post it over on ubuntu-us.org in an article
<pleia2> (and probably my blog)
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> pleia2: what way are the USA teams referred to as, name loco or how does usa fit into it ?
<pleia2> depends on the team, usually it's "$state Team" ... like Pennsylvania Team or California Team
<pleia2> the proper name would probably be "Ubuntu US Pennsylvania" or somesuch
<pleia2> there isn't a whole lot of standardization tbh
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye I'm noticing
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USTeams#Team Naming Standards
<czajkowski> just wondering re banners and stuff
<pleia2> ^^ those are the official standards, but not all teams follow them
<pleia2> Georgia is an exception, their wiki had to be /GeorgiaUSTeam
<pleia2> and poor Ubuntu Panama still gets trampled on by Pennsylvania calling itself "Ubuntu PA" /me had them fix much of that though
<czajkowski> lol
 * pleia2 is careful to always spell out "california" so not to slight canada :)
<czajkowski> CA :)
<czajkowski> I'm just wondering regarding this banner issue I'm working on
<czajkowski> if all the teams could be named correctly
<pleia2> what is the banner? and were do the names need to be listed correctly?
<czajkowski> pleia2: rember the confernece session
<pleia2> yeah, canonical shipping banners to approved teams?
<Pendulum> I thought the idea was maybe to just have a generic banner so it in't customized to the teams at all? (or am I remembering incorrectly)
 * AlanBell supports Pendulum's recollection
<AlanBell> it is somewhat redundant to say which team it is for
<pleia2> the pennsylvania banner is just a generic ubuntu one
<AlanBell> if I am in the UK at a goat festival or whatever people turning up at the stall don't need to be told they are in the UK, they already know that
<czajkowski> AlanBell: well in usa it may not be
<czajkowski> also to seprate yourself from differnet local groups
<pleia2> honestly I think teams in the US would be fine with generic banners
<AlanBell> just my humble opinion
<czajkowski> pleia2: ok will take that into account also so
<pleia2> if it makes things easier on canonical and pricing and all
<Pendulum> also, I suspect, would make it easier to get the banners quicker
<czajkowski> possibly but some teams want say for example Ubuntu Ireland LoCo
<pleia2> doing one-offs each time a team is approved is probably going to be expensive
<AlanBell> if they are individual then you will send them out and some will come back with comments about them being "wrong" in some way
<AlanBell> wrong loco team font, should it be in English or local language, should the loco designed logo be used etc. etc.
<pleia2> yeah
<AlanBell> a loco can make a second banner with their own identity on it if they want
<akgraner> just my two cents on the banners is just a simple Ubuntu Banner
<akgraner> with the right Logo
<akgraner> and font
<AlanBell> and a picture of a goat
<akgraner> HAHA
<akgraner> :-P
<pleia2> lol
<Pendulum> haha
<akgraner> woo hoo - I am connected again :-)
<cjohnston> my attempt to dc akgraner failed
<akgraner> cjohnston, sorry :-(  I am connected using my n900 so I am sure there is some lag time
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> you good for the meeting?
<akgraner> cjohnston, I think so  - but as I was telling pleia2 incase I drop offline - I was going to go over the blueprint and just see if anyone had questions or  suggestions
<cjohnston> k
<akgraner> so that after SELF (June 11-13) we could just get cranking on it
<akgraner> I'll have a 2 week window before surgery to get stuff done
<akgraner> cjohnston, I am having trouble connecting to LP though  - can you grab the link for the Blueprint please?
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/fridge/+spec/community-m-fridge-and-news-team
<akgraner> cjohnston, thanks :-) you rock as always!
<cjohnston> :-)
<akgraner> boredandblogging, hey!
<akgraner> boredandblogging, I have a whole section of UWN with your name on it  - I think the newsletter is missing you  - just sayin :-P
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-04
<doctormo> Pendulum: Looks like I got a friend who we let me crash on his couch for DebConf :-)
<ara> morning!
<nigelbabu> morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelbabu :-)
<nigelbabu> dholbach is up and wake I suppose ;)
<nigelbabu> I see mails :p
<dpm> good morning all
<ddecator> morning dpm
<dpm> hey ddecator :)
<nigelbabu> morning dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelbabu
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<dholbach> hi ddecator
<dpm> Morgen dholbach
<dpm> hey nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> hey there dpm :)
<dholbach> heya dpm
 * dholbach restarts machine for new kernel - brb
<dholbach> yay, kvm works again with the new kernel!
<czajkowski> allha
<dholbach> czajkowski: what's that supposed to mean? :)
<czajkowski> damnit I need to sit up
<czajkowski> ALOHA
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> dpm: morning ;)
<nigelbabu> czajkowski: good morning :)
 * popey cleans some spam from the wiki
<popey> unfortunately someone has deleted the /Teams page
<popey> which is quite a chunky page, have asked in #canonical-sysadmin if it's possible to restore that one page from a backup
<dholbach> hey popey
<nigelbabu> popey: ouch.  accident or just spam?
<popey> google has it in the cache, but it will be painful to reconstruct such a large page
<popey> spam, no accident
<nigelbabu> grrrr
<nigelbabu> popey: Not very painful if we can use etherpad or gobby + around 3 or 4 contributors
<popey> heh
<popey> I'd rather get it back from a backup if possible
<popey> I dont like setting the expectation that people will manually reconstruct a wiki page if someone deletes it
<jussi> popey: doesnt the wiki have revisions that you can just "revert"?
<popey> not if you delete the page
<popey> which the spammer did
<jussi> oh fun...
<popey> so it starts at version one
<popey> yeah
<czajkowski> :(
<nigelbabu> popey: do we have an ID of the person who did it?
 * nigelbabu goes for lunch
<nigelbabu> hungry!
<dholbach> hola randa_
<dholbach> hola ara
<randa_> hi ara, dholbach
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<randa_> great, thanks dholbach
<randa_> and you?
<dholbach> great too - we have beautiful weather over here
<ara> hey randa_, dholbach
<randa_> the weather is lovely in London too \o/
<ara> is way too hot in Malaga :D
<randa_> dholbach: ping, do you know Vishnoo?
<dholbach> randa_: is it vish? it it is, he's hanging out in these channels right now: #ubuntu-reviews #ubuntu-meeting #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> ara: just a few more days and you'll get relief :)
<randa_> thanks dholbach will contact him, yes that's him
<dholbach> awesome
<cjohnston> mornin
<dpm> hey ara, randa_, cjohnston
<ara> hey dpm!
<dpm> hey :)
<randa_> hi dpm
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dpm> morning jono
<jono> hey dpm
<popey> http://twitter.com/popey/status/15422708454 \o/ \o/ \o/
<dholbach> :)
 * JFo retweets popey
<popey> thanks
<JFo> my pleasure
<popey> btw if there's any way I can help wrt usb stuff on macs, let me know. (not pushing you, just offering) :)
<JFo> I shall
<nigelb> ok, I need bloggin help!
<JFo> I almost have the images building daily
<JFo> now to just get them building and available daily
<JFo> popey, I have some time blocked off early next week to work on the image for the macs
<JFo> so hopefully I can get those together then
<JFo> and documented
<popey> cool
<dholbach> ¡¡¡ http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/operation-cleansweep-launched/ !!!
<nigelb> Pleae RT, RD http://identi.ca/notice/34821229
<nigelb> http://twitter.com/nigelbabu/status/15425795448
<dholbach> done :)
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you guys next week - have a great WE
<nigelb> dholbach: night, have a good weekend :)
<dholbach> byeeeee :)
<JFo> nigel, retweeted and redented
<JFo> err nigelb that is
<nigelb> JFo: saw, thank you :)
<JFo> my pleasure :)
<JFo> nigelb, will you be in the QA meeting on wednesday?
<JFo> I am going over my thoughts on the Kernel Triage Summit I am experimenting with
<JFo> you may find it very interesting
<JFo> I'll be sending some e-mail out on it soon
<nigelb> JFo: I can be.  let me check the time
<JFo> think the Fridge cal is wrong
<JFo> 1900 UTC this week I am told
<nigelb> ara had send a mail re: changed timings
<JFo> ah hah
<dpm> ok everyone, time to call it a day, have a fantastic weekend!
<jcastro> have a good one!
<dpm> jcastro, you too!
<dpm> bye all!
<nigelb> jcastro: cleansweep is finally launchad :)
<jcastro> I saw
<jcastro> I shall retweet
<jcastro> future tip: shorten your links so it's easier to retweet
<nigelb> thank you, also help review patches
<nigelb> well, I thought I had enabled that in identi.ca, apparently, not
<jono> can non US people see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0-m3xKdP9k ?
<jussi> jono: I can, from finland
<jono> thanks jussi
<AlanBell> jono: yup, from sunny England
<jussi> yw
<jono> :)
<AlanBell> although I was hoping it was going to be a Severed Fifth vidio
<JFo> sunny England?! isn't that an oxymoron?
<JFo> :-P
<JFo> jono, posted some pics of us singing on Facebook, but I didn't tag you. i always feel awkward doing that.
<JFo> I can take them down if you prefer they weren't up there too
<jono> JFo, can you tag me?
<jono> that would be cool :)
<JFo> sure can
<jono> cheers JFo
<JFo> jono, consider yourself tagged
<JFo> :)
<jono> :)
<jcastro> jono: I need holiday
<jcastro> http://www.baycitizen.org/blogs/pulse-of-the-bay/how-are-you-celebrating-international/
<jono> jcastro, you have been working hard, take a short holiday
<jono> did you enjoy it?
<jono> :-)
<JFo> heh
 * popey hugs jono and jcastro whilst looking over their shoulders at JFo 
<popey> evening chaps!
<jono> hehe
<jono> hey popey :)
<jono> JFo, you will be there on Thu next week at SELF, right?
<JFo> I will indeedey
<jono> JFo, sweet
<JFo> :)
<jono> JFo, I will be bring you a Severed Fifth t-shirt :)
<JFo> excellente!
<jono> I am planning on giving some out at SELF
<JFo> I shall wear it proudly
<jono> good man :)
<jcastro> hey popey
<jcastro> over lunch I went and investigated some netbooks first hand
<popey> ooo
<jcastro> the acers are very well built!
<popey> yeah, they are
<jcastro> popey: have you been messing with webm yet?
<popey> not yet
<popey> just updated all my chromes to developer versions so i can play with it though :)
<jcastro> I have no problems with playback (yay gstreamer ppa)
<jcastro> I just can't /make/ anything with it so far
<AlanBell> jono: did you manage to have a word with the partner people about the name of the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-partner-community group?
<jono> AlanBell, not yet
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-05
<czajkowski> peeka boo
<jono_> greg-g, fancy pimping http://twitter.com/severedfifth ?
<jono_> new website launches on Monday
<jono_> second album is coming
<nigelbabu> popey: the Teams page is still down? :(
<popey> yup
<popey> i saved a copy from the google cache
<nigelbabu> do we have a backup or are we recreating?
<bencrisford> g'morning all
<ddecator> morning bencrisford
<nigelb> morning folks :)
<bencrisford> nigelb: evening :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-06
<bencrisford> morning folks
<doctormo> hello bencrisford
<nigelb> jcastro: poke. When you plan for dev week let me know.  I want a slot :)
<akgraner> nigelb, we'll be working on that soon :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: err, why are you *here? You should be resting?  JFo, were you able to switch her pain pills for sleeping pills yet?
<akgraner> nigelb, I was offline for almost 4 whole days :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: aha, good :)
<nigelb> Feeling better?
<akgraner> yeah a lot - but I've asked my doctors to move the surgery date up
 * nigelb has been offline a bit lately, catching up
<nigelb> Taking an earlier date now?
<akgraner> I hope to - going to see what that can do  so we'll see
<nigelb> akgraner: yay :)
<akgraner> :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<highvoltage> howdy czajkowski
<czajkowski> doody
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-30
<nigelb> *yawn* Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hey dholbach! I hope you had a fun vacation :)
<nigelb> Good morning ara!
<nigelb> dholbach: I have a bunch of suggestions for the packaging guide. I'm not sure if some bits were deliberately left out to make it simpler, so I didn't file a bug yet.
<dholbach> nigelb, the idea is to have simple task-based articles and have in-depth knowledge-base articles
<dholbach> if there are bugs in the guide, please feel free to file them
<nigelb> dholbach: Can we do a task specific list of things to do?
<dholbach> there's a number of bugs filed already as "placeholder articles"
<dholbach> feel free to add more :)
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> I'll do that :)
<nigelb> I followed the guide last week to basically test the guide out
<nigelb> The "pbuilder-dist oneiric create" step was left out
<dholbach> $ pbuilder-dist <release> create
<dholbach> http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/packaging-guide/html/getting-set-up.html
<dholbach> at half of the page
<nigelb> blah
<nigelb> hrm, this is a bit confusing
<dholbach> what exactly?
<nigelb> well, I found that the documentation was spread out and the left navigation was confusing
<nigelb> So, I was inside the UDD documentation, which meant, I didn't see the getting Set up bit
<nigelb> There should be a way to make Sphinx sidebar show more stuff
<dholbach> can you file a bug about that?
<nigelb> Yeah, doing so right now
<nigelb> I'll probably give you a merge request too if you're open to fixing that :)
<dholbach> oh yeah sure
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, welcome back, how was the holiday?
<dholbach> it was excellent - thanks :)
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<dpm> cool :), yeah, I'm doing well, slowly starting the week
<nigelb> hey dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<kim0> Morning everyone
<kim0> dholbach: dpm nigelb hey o/
<nigelb> Good morning kim0!
<dpm> good morning kim0 :)
<kim0> dpm: hey :)
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: hey man .. hope you had some fun the past few days
<dholbach> yeah, it was great
<dholbach> a bit windy, but great :)
<kim0> dholbach: awesome :)
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> james_w, did you hear the Flux Pavillion BBC1xtra mix already? it's awesome
<james_w> I didn't
<dholbach> http://lsdb.eu/set/74932/Flux_Pavilion_-_BBC_1Xtra__09-03-11.html
<james_w> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=479t0JYYz0E I think?
<james_w> thanks!
<dholbach> james_w, not available in my country, so I can' tell :)
<james_w> ah
<james_w> track list looks the same
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of yours and see you tomorrow
<mhall119> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> mhall119: pong
<koolhead17> kim0:
<mhall119> doctormo: still around?
<mhall119> doctormo: did you make the icons on the bottom row here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/icons/icons_preview.html
<mhall119> and if so, what license are they under?
<doctormo> mhall119: I did, and they are the same license as the code of the loco-directory.
<doctormo> By the way, those two icons are using two different colours.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-31
<mhall119> doctormo: are they?  I'll have to fix whichever is wrong
<doctormo> mhall119: Does it say CC-BY-SA?
<mhall119> doctormo: do you think a CC license would be better for these than AGPL?
<doctormo> Ah wait, colours, yes
<doctormo> My colours I believe are ubuntu logo colours, but yours are ubuntu pallet colours.
<mhall119> man, you've got a good eye, they look the same to me
<doctormo> I think the pallet one looks better to be honest.
 * doctormo is putting his colour corrected screen to good use.
<doctormo> I like the new logos, except for the milestone one, it looks gravely.
<doctormo> ;-)
<mhall119> doctormo: I'm thinking we should make them available in the community-website-themes project for other sites, what do you think?
<mhall119> I know, I was trying to find something that said "milestone" without also saying "tombstone"
<doctormo> I agree, they should also be on spread ubuntu so they can make their way to posters and such.
<mhall119> loco-directory is AGPLv3
<mhall119> would you be okay re-licensing them as CC-BY-SA?
<mhall119> or some other CC license
<doctormo> mhall119: My suggestion http://divajutta.com/doctormo/img/milestone_icon.svg
<doctormo> mhall119: I here by consent to relicensing as CC-BY-SA for the svg files committed to the loco directory project.
<mhall119> doctormo: I like your version better
<mhall119> doctormo: thanks
<doctormo> You're welcome, I do request.... also birthday parties ;-)
<mhall119> oh, a party icon, that I'd like to see
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<doctormo> dholbach: Seen paultag around lately?
<dholbach> doctormo, no, not much - I thought it was mostly due to timezone difference
<dholbach> and he had some exams AFAIR
<doctormo> Possible, I'm just worried about him since he was a no show at a LoCo event, no answer on his phone and I haven't seen him online or heard from him since.
<doctormo> He was to be in Boston by last Thursday, so I'm guessing exams had finished.
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> I'm not sure how to interpret his facebook page - it doesn't say much about where he is and what he did
<czajkowski> dholbach: doctormo he replied to mail on the 30th
<doctormo> czajkowski: Great, thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<dholbach> great
<czajkowski> hah applying for jobs on Mozilla fails if you use chrome
<kim0> morning everyone
<nigelb> Morning folks
<dholbach> hey kim0, nigelb
<nigelb> czajkowski: heh, that's a nice indicator ;)
<nigelb> doctormo: I'm guessing he's too drunk :P
<nigelb> hello dholbach, kim0
<kim0> hello nigelb dholbach
<nigelb> bah, I couldn't work on getting an activity around ftbfs
<nigelb> must try today :)
<dholbach> dpm, jcastro, did we agree on dates for the irc weeks?
<dpm> dholbach, no, we didn't, I was actually thinking about it yesterday. We should bring it up on the team call
<dholbach> yes, agreed
<dholbach> I noticed that we have to organise UDW in the alpha2 timeframe :)
<dpm> time flies!
<czajkowski> dholbach: is there a UGJ in this cycle ?
<dholbach> jcastro, dpm, kim0: ^ ALARM! We didn't talk about UGJ! :)
<kim0> :)
<czajkowski> I only raise it as teams were asking what global events are happenign this cycle
<czajkowski> and all I can think  of is the release
<czajkowski> why do we only have 1 UGJ a year?
<dholbach> ?
<dholbach> we did it every cycle, no?
<czajkowski> I was trying to remember
<czajkowski> and for the life of me I can't remember
<czajkowski> :s
<nigelb> I thought we did
<czajkowski> having a wee brain fart
<nigelb> I remember organizing it twice
<czajkowski> dholbach: when you have the weekend picked let  me knwo and I'll create the event on the LD
<dholbach> czajkowski, totally
<nigelb> dholbach: does harvest update the ftbfs every release?
<dholbach> nigelb, harvest doesn't do anything - it's harvest's data sources that do the actual work of digging out the data
<dholbach> harvest is a bit like a primitive rss reader :)
<nigelb> dholbach: but reading csv's instead ;)
<dholbach> no, not any more
<dholbach> or rather not only csv
<nigelb> oh, nice
<nigelb> so, the reason I ask is, on harvest, I see the ftbfs csv for karmic
<nigelb> do we upgrade that up?
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=838
<dholbach> lp:harvest-data contains the data sources
<dholbach> if something is out of date, we should probably remove it
<nigelb> I was planning on getting a data of all the failures caused by the --as-need ed failures, I wondered if I could do an activity coordination using harvest
<nigelb> since we already have an awesome tool that's built, I'd rather use it :)
<nigelb> dholbach: can I give you an MP for harvest data to change the karmic to oneiric then?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> if the oneiric list exists, sure
<nigelb> it does, geser linked me to it yesterday, so I'll update it
<dholbach> sweet
<nigelb> A bunch of folks in -motu showed active interest in being around and guiding people through the ftbfs fixes, so we just need to grab the attention :)
 * nigelb did his first oneiric upload last week.
<dholbach> awesome
<nigelb> dholbach: okay, I checked the source of harvest and harvest data :)
<nigelb> so, we're getting all the bugs tagged as ftbfs in LP
<nigelb> and the karmic data is from ubuntuwire's ftbgs
<nigelb> erm ftbfs
 * nigelb updates
<dholbach> nigelb, great
<nigelb> dholbach: \m/
<dholbach> nigelb, there's a couple more changes I'll make
<nigelb> dholbach: is there something you'd want help with? :)
<nigelb> like something that's blocking because you're busy or something?
<dholbach> no no, that's fine
<nigelb> :)
<nhandler> dholbach, nigelb: I'm working on DEX for the GSoC with mdz. Right now, I'm working on a portal for tracking our work. Do you think making the Ubuntu-related projects available in harvest would be useful to anyone?
<dholbach> nhandler, what kind of stuff are you talking about?
<nhandler> dholbach: For instance, the last project involved reviewing ancient Ubuntu patches, triaging, and getting them uploaded to Debian where needed. It is looking like the next project will involve dealing with packages that we currently merge from debian to try and reduce the delta as much as possible. A lot of this work will involve uploading to Debian rather than Ubuntu
<dholbach> nhandler, that sounds like good targets of opportunity to me - it's just that it needs a bit of good documentation so people know what to do about those patches
<nigelb> +1 :)
<nhandler> dholbach: Agreed. I actually brought that up in my last phone call with Matt. We want to make it easy for new contributors to help out with a large number of items on the list (by making the tasks very repetitive and clearly documented) and then acknowledge folks for the work they do
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> sounds like a great idea to me
<nhandler> Do you by any chance have a link to the page that talked about what info I would need to make available for harvest to use it?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=838
<dholbach> nhandler, ^
<nhandler> dholbach: Thanks a lot. What happens to harvest if a source package is in Debian but not Ubuntu?
<dholbach> nhandler, Harvest doesn't know anything about these kinds of things
<dholbach> it just adds a source package as it seems to exist somewhere
<nhandler> dholbach: Alright. Just making sure it won't die an ugly death ;)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> nhandler, if it does, I'll involve you in the resurrection attempts :)
<nhandler> :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<nhandler> jono: What tool did you use for the LoCo Team Portal design you made?
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> nhandler, Balsamiq
<kim0> jono: morning
<kim0> up early huh :)
<nhandler> jono: Cool. It even has a web interface :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> hey kim0
<jono> kim0, yah, had a call, but it was canceled :-/
<kim0> jono: oh enjoy your coffee then
<jono> -)
<jono> :-)
<kim0> :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jcastro> mhall119: thanks for your help with that drupal theme stuff. <3
<mhall119> jcastro: np
<cjohnston> jcastro: you back home?
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> find somethin?
<cjohnston> somewhere.. to live.. whatever
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> found an apartment in boca
<cjohnston> sweet
<jcastro> man, that place is like a stereotype come to life
<cjohnston> the northern older crowd?
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> hehe
<jcastro> still, it's nice, I don't know why I ever lived in michigan, really
<cjohnston> i watched a commedian last night who said that once you go past gainsville, your back in michigan
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> anything north of gainesville is Georgia
<cjohnston> he said its northern florida.. which talks a little different than ga
<mhall119> saw a funny online video where the said "Florida: where the further north you go, the more southern you get"
<cjohnston> true
<cjohnston> works the opposite.. further south you go, the more northern you get... until you get to that point that's not the US.. drive through there and your back to the us for a long trip down one road
<mhall119> yeah, at some point on I-95 you get to Cuba
<jcastro> oh hey wow, the burndown isn't a disaster
<jcastro> we're off to a good start
<mhall119> cjohnston: did you see that I made you some icons?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> for
<mhall119> cjohnston: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/icons/icons_preview.html
<mhall119> doctormo make a nicer milestone one for me
<mhall119> my original looked like a grave marker
<mhall119> cjohnston: there's also a branch on ubuntu-communtiy-webthemes for all these icons
<cjohnston> i think i can use one of em
<cjohnston> cool
<mhall119> just one?
<mhall119> I made you 4
<cjohnston> ill have to look
<mhall119> :P
<cjohnston> too dang busy
<czajkowski> cjohnston: diddums :p
<cjohnston> you wanna do my homework for me czajkowski ?
<mhall119> all the answers will be in Irish
<doctormo> mhall119: Technically 5 of those icons are mine ;-)
<mhall119> doctormo: when did I say otherwise?
<doctormo> mhall119: I think I corkscrew read what you said.
<mhall119> and I think 6 of them are yours
<mhall119> all 5 on the bottom + the new milesotne
<doctormo> mhall119: You should add the copyright attribution information to the license page, otherwise it'd be CC-BY without saying who to attribute to.
<mhall119> doctormo: yeah, I just quickly threw that up there
<doctormo> I should have actually put in meta data into the svg files, my bad.
<mhall119> there's a debian standard for defining license per-file
<Technoviking> morning all, everyone have a fine weekend
<doctormo> mhall119: There is also an svg standard meta data tag for license.
<doctormo> Hey Technoviking :-) Fine but too hot here.
<cjohnston> to hot.. ha
<mhall119> doctormo: you're in Mass aren't you?
<dpm> cjohnston, mhall119, I added some info on the developer.ubuntu.com blueprint about where the developer.ubuntu.com wordpress theme lives in case you want to have a look if it can be merged with the community WP themes. IIRC you were asking at the UDS session
<cjohnston> I did see that
<cjohnston> thats on my todo list.. Thanks for the heads up dpm
<dpm> ok, cool
<mhall119> thanks dpm
<nigelb> jcastro: lol, edit on the classroom BP :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^^ did you see that?
<cjohnston> ?
<nigelb> - [jorge] Ubuntu open week to ubuntu Camp: TODO
<nigelb> + [jorge] Ubuntu open week to ubuntu Camp (Jono executive decision to just leave it, new name sucks too): DEFERRED
<cjohnston> ya
<nigelb> after all the discussion :P
<cjohnston> boo hiss.. whatever
<czajkowski> dholbach: did you find a date for UGJ
<dholbach> czajkowski, no - there was no discussion about it yet
<JFo> nhandler, who is Bacta?
<JFo> <-curious
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<nigelb> JFo: \o/
<nigelb> JFo: Birthday Boi!
<JFo> nigelb, :)
<nigelb> JFo: :D
<jcastro> jono: quick call today?
<jcastro> I have an issue
<jono> jcastro, can we chat when I am done with lunch?
<jcastro> sure, anytime today is fine
<jcastro> I'm around for about another 2 hours
 * scott-work wonders what jono, jcastro, et al will do when microsoft kills skype for linux :P
<jcastro> heh, I have gtalk
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> jono:  one sec!
<jcastro> jono: ok all set!
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2011-May/011914.html
<czajkowski> evening folks
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-01
<rrnwexec> jono: please email me over a number to reach you. i'll call in.
<jono> rrnwexec, going to be a few mins late, one sec
<jono> or two mins
<jono> lol
<nigelb> Good morning
<nigelb> ScottL: that's when we'll actually figure out why mumble isn't working for jono ;)
<jono> hey nigelb
<jono> dropped you an email re. LTD
<nigelb> yup, saw that
<nigelb> ...
<nigelb> and replied :)
<jono> nigelb, awesome :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hello dholbach!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> yay, harvest now shows oneiric ftbfs
<dpm> good morning
<nigelb> good morning dpm
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, hey nigelb :)
<kim0> Morning
<kim0> dpm dholbach nigelb, hey o/
<nigelb> hey kim0!
<nigelb> kim0: cloud portal is awesome. I wanted to find the ubuntu lucid ami and the link was there right no the front page!
<dpm> hey kim0
<kim0> nigelb: awesome :) glad it helped
<nigelb> :)
<koolhead11> kim0, hey
<kim0> koolhead11: hey man
<koolhead11> wordpress does not give any Xhml export option
<koolhead11> *xhtml
<koolhead11> :(
<kim0> koolhead11: really ? what about xml
<kim0> what does it export to then!
<koolhead11> yes xml export it does
<kim0> koolhead11: hmm that might be good enough .. let's inform huats about that, and see where we can go
<kim0> koolhead11: is xml the only thing it can export to? if so, then send him that export
<koolhead11> ok
<kim0> koolhead11: are you personally handling this ?
<koolhead11> hello kiranmurari
<kiranmurari> koolhead11: Hi
<koolhead11> kim0, kiranmurari  my office colligue  and he is handling the openstack book project. he will be helping you on the same :)
<kim0> Hi kiran .. I remember reading lots of useful info on your blog :)
<kiranmurari> Thx... kim0
<kim0> kiranmurari: so you're checking on the wordpress export thing ? is it xml only ?
<kiranmurari> Wordpress gives only XML export option
<koolhead11> hi nigelb
<kim0> kiranmurari: well that should be good enough, but it's really up to Chris (huats) to decide
<kim0> kiranmurari: could you export as xml since it's the only option, and email us the results
<kim0> xml should be readable in almost any langauge thus easily scriptable
<kiranmurari> kim0, the XML is on the way to your inbox :)
<kim0> kiranmurari: thanks man for all the help .. the world appreciates your work :)
<kim0> kiranmurari: please make sure chris gets it as well .. thanks
<kiranmurari> kim0: i have done a 'reply all' to the thread
<kim0> kiranmurari: awesome :)
<kiranmurari> kim0: can you please confirm if you have received the mail
<kim0> kiranmurari: yes I just did
<kiranmurari> kim0: great!
<kim0> kiranmurari: thanks once more .. xml attached
<kiranmurari> kim0: welcome
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> w00t
<nigelb> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o
<nigelb> the attendee list is now sorted by name perfectly :D
<jcastro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759589
<jcastro> hah!
<dholbach> hey jono
<kim0> o/
<jono> hey folks
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> yay for ice cream
<czajkowski> did not know London gets this sticky icky hot
<czajkowski> aloha
<jono> dholbach, can we book a call for thu/fri?
<jono> given we missed ours this week
<jono> oops fri
<jono> tomorrow is a hol over there
<dholbach> jono, sure
<jono> dholbach, lets do 4.30 UK
<jono> does that work?
<dholbach> yep
<mhall119> cool, both AlanBell and czajkowski are on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG-Q7hTKCws&NR=1
<jono> thanks, pal
<dholbach> awesome
<jono> mhall119, yeah, saw that yesterday, pretty cool :-)
<jono> dholbach, dpm, kim0, jcastro let's roll
 * mhall119 loves the celebrate ubuntu initiative
<dpm> jono, \o/
 * popey hasn't heard of the celebrate ubuntu initiative
<dholbach> evil skype doesn't show anyone of you as online - let me restart
<kim0> jono: add me again please
<dholbach> ah, here we go
<Pici> 6.06 was released 5 years ago today!
<mhall119> popey: http://www.youtube.com/user/celebrateubuntu
<popey> mhall119: is it more than just a youtube channel?
<mhall119> popey: not sure
<mhall119> I think it's something they came up with at UDS, so the youtube channel may be all that exists so far
<popey> ah
<mhall119> popey: http://design.canonical.com/2011/05/celebrate-ubuntu/
<popey> ta
<jcastro> nhandler: you're redoing the entire DEX stuff?
<jcastro> I have a work item to find someone to help the dex team on their web pages
<jcastro> but it looks like you're already doing that.
<nigelb> jcastro: can I stop summit from throwing those scary tracebacks?
<jcastro> sure?
<nigelb> jcastro: But that means, to debug those issues someone will have to look at the logs
<nigelb> someone = Daviey / james_w
<dholbach> james_w, if you're running out of good tunes - this is a nice mix as well: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0117gtw :)
<nigelb> someone saw james_w's lightning talk and asked me "who's that guy who looks like he's out of star trek?"
<maco> haha
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<mhall119> jono: nigelb: are we doing a call today or is it still scheduled for tomorrow?
<jono> mhall119, today
<jono> mhall119, 2pm Pac
<mhall119> ok
<akgraner> dpm, just forwarded you an email about UWN and suggested translation timelines...
<dpm> akgraner, just read it, thanks, the translation timelines sound good to me
<czajkowski> akgraner: you sound like your on speed on that email to u friendly I can almost hear the hyperness :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, I am super excited about that program :-)
<akgraner> dpm, thanks!
<akgraner> czajkowski, just getting back to being me :-)
<akgraner> I need a NO DRAMA zone!
<czajkowski> yea :)
<mhall119> sudo apt-get remove --purge drama
<czajkowski> mhall119: can i get me some of that too
<mhall119> apt says no
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> boo
<jcastro> mhall119: ok I've trimmed the admin/superuser access down on summit
<mhall119> \o/
 * nigelb hugs jcastro
<cjohnston> yay jcastro !
<cjohnston> jcastro: I assume that you saw or are aware that we are going to work on making different access levels for track leads and others who need certain permissions?
<jcastro> cjohnston: yeah
<jcastro> just lmk when you guys get to that part
<cjohnston> ok
<nigelb> jcastro: yeah, I need to talk to you about that some day soon
<nigelb> jcastro: basically we need to form a matrix of permissions.
<nigelb> when is the earliest that you have time?
<jcastro> We only really need to just have it obey ~uds-organizers
<nigelb> jcastro: so ~uds-organizers become admins?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's basically a copy of that list in summit anyway
<jcastro> if all the permissions can come from launchpad that would be ideal
<mhall119> nigelb: no permissions matrix
<nigelb> mhall119: Everyone becomes superadmin is better?
<nigelb> Really, what was Keybuk smoking when he wrote summit? Specifically render.ph
<nigelb> *py
<mhall119> no, role-based permissions is better
<nigelb> mhall119: wait, yeah. I wanted a permission matrix based on roles
<jcastro> it's easy
<jcastro> admins = you guys
<jcastro> ~uds-organizers = schedulers
<nigelb> No, we can't be admins
<jcastro> and then everyone else
<nigelb> sponsorship
<jcastro> admins = ISD
<nigelb> and what about sponsorship? who access that?
<nigelb> that's where I have blurry information
<nigelb> do ~uds-organizers have access to that? Should they?
<jcastro> so for sponsorship we should do this
<jcastro> anyone in canonical should be able to leave a comment on a person's sponsorship page
<jcastro> and track leads have the votes
<nigelb> jcastro: ah, so we have lp:~canonical?
<jcastro> not sure
<jcastro> but you can leave that part as is
<jcastro> it's not that big of a deal
<jcastro> I think more important is putting that person's stats on their sponsorship application
<jcastro> so like, since you know the LP name already
<jcastro> suck in their groups, etc.
<jcastro> that way it's obvious when a person's a member, etc.
<jcastro> and the bug about having a status page for people who apply would be nice
<jcastro> since emails keep getting lost.
<cjohnston> jcastro: for the permission matrix, I think we need something to be written somewhere, and well defined... i.e. Admins get x, y, z Track Leads get x, y, Schedulers get y, z, and anything else that may be needed
<cjohnston> and a definition of who the people that fill those spots are
<cjohnston> Is that something we could get?
<nigelb> jcastro: do you use the default django admin for sponsorships?
<AlanBell> mhall119: that was a fun night out
<AlanBell> hope I don't look as though I had drunk as many beers as I had
<nigelb> AlanBell: No you didn't :)
<jcastro> nigelb: what do you mean?
<jcastro> oh yeah
<jcastro> there's a checkbox for "can vote on sponsorships" or somesuch
<nigelb> jcastro: that looks painful. How do you get the data out? Like get the top 50 people?
<jcastro> there's a page that sorts them all
 * nigelb looks for it
<jcastro> but only the canonical managers vote so it's no big deal to just go into their record in django when there's a new one
<nigelb> jcastro: ah, nice. Found the page.
<nigelb> jcastro: We're planning on having track lead information page, so having them in summit helps for sponsorship as well as displaying them
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> and I want any employee to be able to leave comments
<jcastro> not just voters
<jcastro> that way people who work in those areas can leave comments to help track leads make more informed decisions
<cjohnston> jcastro: for that there needs to be some way of defining who is an employee
<cjohnston> There isn't any sort of ~canonical is there? cause that may be the easiest
<jcastro> I am not sure if there is
<jcastro> cjohnston: oh you mean for all employees?
<cjohnston> you want all employees to be able to comment correct?
<cjohnston> if so, then yes
<jcastro> ah yeah, it's ~canonical
<jcastro> yea
<cjohnston> ok.. so that wont be too bad
<cjohnston> how much information should be visible to the employees?
<cjohnston> nigelb: sounds like there needs to be an Is Employee as defined by ~canonical; an Is Manager defined by a check box; and an Is Track Lead defined by check box
<jcastro> on a random note
<jcastro> jono: megadeth's been in the studio, they're almost done with the recording
<jcastro> I didn't even know that
<jcastro> jono: lmk when you're listening to music, I have a recommendation.
<kim0> jcastro: damn, how do I create a newline in askubuntu answers :)
<kim0> ok got it
<jcastro> I got your back!
<cjohnston> Mr. AskUbuntu to the rescue
<jcastro> I'm actually not real
<jcastro> I'm a bot
<jcastro> http://vimeo.com/24495559
<jcastro> ^^^ the novacut people made a video of the jam
<jcastro> cjohnston: hah, who made the summit logo?
<jcastro> cute
<cjohnston> mhall119: iirc
<hggdh> akgraner, welcome back!
<czajkowski> jono: can you skype me into call
<jono> czajkowski, will do
<czajkowski> phone isn't fully functioing as it's migrating over to other provider
<czajkowski> tank goo very much
<czajkowski> I have a twinky
<czajkowski> they taste odd and yet nice
<jono> czajkowski, mhall119. cjohnston, about set?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> how are we doing this, skype or mumble?
<jono> mhall119, skype and conf call
<cjohnston> phone mhall119
<cjohnston> im on
<jono> mhall119, what is your skype id and I will conf you in
<mhall119> mhall119 on skype
<czajkowski> jono: yup
<jono> cjohnston, you want to use phone or skype?
<cjohnston> jono: I can skype as well if that would be easier
<jono> cjohnston, cool, which id?
<jono> o I have you
<cjohnston> :-)
<jono> so I think it is only Randall who will be on phone and I will try and get him on Skype too
<mhall119> I wish I could skype through Empathy, instead of having both open
<cjohnston> czajkowski: jono mhall119 nigelb http://pad.ubuntu.com/Mbmclj9ogp
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> rrnwexec: http://pad.ubuntu.com/Mbmclj9ogp
<rrnwexec> cjohnston: thanks. am there now
<jcastro> I LOVE ETHERPAD
<jcastro> I just clicked on the link and I'm there all signed in
<jcastro> awesome
<cjohnston> look at what you see
<cjohnston> :-P
<czajkowski> cjohnston: do you mail that to us
<cjohnston> I mailed the link, yes
<cjohnston> jcastro: is it possible that you are aware of to see who approved someone to be a team member
<czajkowski> oh I may die quietly I've mountain dew
<czajkowski> so god damn tasty
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> mountain dew throwback also sugar tastic times
<cjohnston> jcastro: on LP, sorry
<jcastro> cjohnston: I don't think so
<jcastro> someone on #launchpad might know
<czajkowski> jcastro: you moved down now to FL ?
<jcastro> no just holiday
<jcastro> moving next month though
<czajkowski> ahh best of luck with the move
<nhandler> jcastro: We really didn't have much for DEX, and we are trying to have as little actual information stored by dex itself as possible (making it more of a portal), so yes, I'm basically writing the web stuff from scratch right now
<czajkowski> nn folks
<czajkowski> soooo sleepy
<mhall119> jono: may I PM?
<jono> mhall119, although otp right now, feel free to type though
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-02
<jcastro> akgraner: around?
<cjohnston> late night jcastro ?
<paultag> sheesh I guess so
<nigelb> paultag!
<paultag> nigelb!
<cjohnston> nigelb!
<nigelb> hey cjohnston
<head_victim> I've had someone contact me about distributing Ubuntu as a part of a business venture (very sketchy on details without an NDA apparently) but they were wondering about the legalities about it all. They say they won't be charging for Ubuntu but rather the support of it and it sounds fine to me. To cover myself though I was wondering if there was a website or contact person I can refer them to with all the details abo
<head_victim> ut this sort of thing?
<dpm> good morning everyone!!!
<kim0> morning everyone
<dpm> hey kim0
<nigelb> hey dpm, kim0
<dpm> morning nigelb
<kim0> howdy nigelb dpm :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<kim0> czajkowski: hey o/
<czajkowski> how's things
<kim0> all going good
<kim0> czajkowski: how about you
<czajkowski> ntb thanks
<czajkowski> trying to decide what to have for breakfast
<kim0> that's a hard one indeed
<czajkowski> indeed
<jcastro> popey: around?
<popey> jcastro: ya
<jcastro> the youtube setting in blip seems to have been unset
<jcastro> can you PM me the creds to the youtube channel?
<popey> the ubuntudevelopers channel?
<jcastro> yep
<popey> i suspect this is because last time I logged in it forced me to tie it to a google accoun
<popey> +t
<popey> so I tied it to jono@ubuntu.com
<jcastro> oh, hah
<popey> and told jono this
<jcastro> ok, so he has the creds?
<popey> hang on, lemme see
<popey> haha, it's waiting on a confirmation mail to jono@ubuntu.com
<jcastro> ok
<popey> "We have sent an email message to the address jono@ubuntu.com . Please access your email and visit the verification url provided in order to activate your Google Account."
<popey> not sure this is wise tbh
<popey> should create a new google account for this
<popey> lemme fix this..
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> "due to noise in this channel the community council has decided to shut down the ubuntu developer channel."
<czajkowski> heh
<popey> jcastro: fixed the connection between blip and yt
<popey> jcastro: http://blip.tv/dashboard/distribution/youtube should work
<jcastro> thank you sir!
<popey> np
<popey> Zoiks!
<popey> "Jane Silber @silbs is now following you (@popey)."
<czajkowski> no pressure ;)
 * popey tries to think of something profound to tweet
<greg-g> (also in here...)
<greg-g> jcastro: way to speak the truth in that newsletter blogpost
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> jcastro: indeed
<czajkowski> funny headline
<mhall119> nice
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> "the newsletter, putting Amber in the hospital since 2007"
<akgraner> :-P
<Pendulum> akgraner: do you think that if I do more UWN stuff, it'll somehow get my neurosurgeon and then insurance off their asses so that I can be in the hospital too? ;-)
<akgraner> Pendulum, hehe
<akgraner> I wou;dn't suggest it
<akgraner> wouldn't even
<jcastro> hey I redid my blog
<jcastro> what do yall think
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/
<akgraner> jcastro, thanks!
<akgraner> you speak so eloquently... and the sucking chest wound from the spear in my chest healed nicely I should say :-P
<akgraner> jcastro, I <3 you thanks for helping get the word out....
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> mhall119: nigelb: do you guys expect the QR code to summit to change?
<jcastro> I want to make sure we get the code on  the tshirts for next time
<nigelb> well, isn't it linked to urls? So yeah, every UDS, it will chnage
<jcastro> so you can just say "what's up next" and qr code the person next to you
<nigelb> heh
<popey> I asked someone to do us an Ubuntu QR code...
<jcastro> can we make a canonical URL and QR code so that it doesn't change? And then just have summit forward to the right place?
<nigelb> I'll defer to mhall119, I never touched that code to say what's going on
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/qr/Logo%20Centre%20Ubuntu%20QR.png
<nigelb> jcastro: In other good news, brainstorm is nuked from summit.
<popey> thats fun ☺
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/qr/Logo%20Ubuntu%20QR.png
<popey> also
<jcastro> popey: that's awesome
<jcastro> we should put that in it
<popey> put "summit" in the image
<popey> you can have up to 30% errors
<jcastro> oh dude
<popey> http://2d-code.co.uk/bbc-logo-in-qr-code/
<popey> I'd like one like that
<jcastro> the current code just points to summit.u.c/mobile
<popey> where the logo is actually boxy
<nigelb> yeah, I was just about to say that
<nigelb> we could have one QR code pointing to /today.  But that URL is now a canonical URL, but there's a bug to make it non-canonical so summits can run simultaneously.
<nigelb> s/But that/That/g
<jcastro> nigelb: for linaro right?
<jcastro> that would be ideal actually
<jcastro> the linaro shirt would have the linaro QR code
<jcastro> then depending on which schedule you want you approach the person with the proper shirt
<nigelb> lol
<popey> cue people running after developers with cameras
<popey> STAND STILL!
<popey> "You only want me for my QR code"
<jcastro> I think it's clever, right on the sleeve
<nigelb> nah, behind the shirt
<jcastro> really?
<popey> sleeve yeah
<nigelb> that way you can be not obvious about it
<jcastro> well, whatever, that's design's problem, our job is to not change it
<popey> and/or shoulder
<mhall119> jcastro: the current qr code points to the guidebook app
<mhall119> we wouldn't want that on shirts
<jcastro> right
<mhall119> we can make per-summit qr codes
<jcastro> we'd want the mobile url, which we can modify to use whichever app we're using that UDS  (not hardcoded to Guidebook)
<mhall119> that either point to, say /uds-p/ or /uds-p/today/
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> so /uds-p/mobile
<mhall119> or something like that
<jcastro> why add the uds-p part?
<jcastro> why not just keep it /mobile and always have that page point to whatever the current UDS  is
<mhall119> because we'd have /uds-p/mobile and /linaro-p/mobile
<jcastro> OH.
<jcastro> right, ok, sounds good.
<jcastro> let's do this then, when we announce UDS we'll generate the QR code
<jcastro> and then we bless it and that's that.
<mhall119> ok, file a bug for that feature?
<jcastro> sure
<mhall119> thanks
<cjohnston> ,prmom
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> morning
<jcastro> I take it there's some library that makes summit generate a QR code trivial?
<jcastro> or is it hard?
<mhall119> jcastro: I have no idea
<mhall119> I would assume there's a website where we can do that
<maco> there is
<jcastro> there's millions of them
<maco> ive generated QR codes in an attempt to cross stitch them. turns out cross stitching a QR code takes ages
<jcastro> I am quite certain I've seen a python library, but whatever
<mhall119> there could be
<nigelb> jcastro: http://qrcode.kaywa.com/img.php?s=8&d=http%3A%2F%2Fsummit.ubuntu.com%2Fuds-o%2Ftoday
<maco> or well...like 15 hours for a 2.5" square
<nigelb> so... there's a php lib
<jcastro> goo.gl has one too
<mhall119> that's a whole new level of geekdom maco
<mhall119> I applaud you
<nigelb> no no
<mhall119> yes yes
<nigelb> that's a whole new level of geekdom to stitching
<maco> mhall119: i stopped after i did one row of the 30-ish x 30-ish QR code and multiplied by the time taken
<mhall119> pragmatic geekdom then
<nigelb> maco: you should start a startup that does that.  For events, you order T-shirts and we give you t-shirts with qr codes!
<cjohnston> jcastro: by QR on the shirt, is that just for track leads?
<nigelb> nah, everyone
<maco> stitching ascii is a lot easier. rows tend to be similar. QR codes are so randomised, you have to look at your pattern after every stitch or two
<nigelb> much more effective that meet and greet ;)
<nigelb> "oh hai there, I'm $foo, can I scan the qr code on your sleeve? Btw, what's your name?"
<maco> cjohnston: yes, thats what jcastro was talking about i think
<cjohnston> im confused.. why do we want qr codes on the shirt
<mhall119> nigelb: they're not going to make different shirts for every attendee
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> jcastro: whoever had the idea of the map and magnets, BIG HUGS to them.
<jcastro> cjohnston: so everyone has the schedule handy
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah that was clever
<cjohnston> jcastro: on everyones shirt?
<daker> kim0, the new cloud portal will rock ツ
<jcastro> it's the in thing, conferences have QR codes on shirts and all that noise
<nigelb> mhall119: No, I meant the social thing around qr code on T-shirts
<kim0> daker: I'm sure it will :)
<mhall119> nigelb: but, if all the shirts have the same qr code...
<jcastro> http://androidspin.com/2010/05/18/google-io-t-shirt-qrcodes-secrets-revealed/
<jcastro> WE CAN DO ALL SORTS OF CLEVER THINGS! ^^^
<jcastro> "I wonder what session is on next? Come here Chris, *click*, thanks dude."
<cjohnston> to me it doesnt make sense to put the schedule qr code on a tshirt.. i could see ubuntu links on a tshirt
<cjohnston> but the schedule is only good for a week
<mhall119> yeah, I like that idea better
<cjohnston> and then your wearing a shirt with a qr code that doesnt do anyone any good
<jcastro> hmm, good point
<cjohnston> thats why im trying to figure this whole thing out
<cjohnston> just put a sign on the door with a qr to the schedule
<mhall119> that way if you're wearing your shirt out, and someone random person standing in line behind you sees it, they can get the picture and it'll bring up ubuntu.com or something
<cjohnston> or dont even do that.. just bookmark it on your phone... that would be quicker than opening up a qr reader
<mhall119> have it on the back of the shirt, and say something like "Find out what this is: $qrcode"
<cjohnston> mhall119: thats what im talkin about.. a schedule is.. well.. very short term
<cjohnston> so then someone comes up to you and they are like hey, whats this, and they go and the get a schedule that tells them nothing about anything
<cjohnston> jcastro: are yall gonna do qr code contact info on the name badges? thats a good idea
<jcastro> that's not my area
<jcastro> but I think it  would be awesome
<nigelb> yes it would
<cjohnston> who is to bug?
<cjohnston> I put it on my survey
<jcastro> michelle
<nigelb> michelle probably
<jcastro> so dude
<jcastro> I got it
<nigelb> darn..too slow
<popey> unless someone subverts this by changing their qr code to point to goaste?
<Pici> launchpad profile urls would be neat
<jcastro> ^^^^^^
<mhall119> +1 launchpad profile
<nigelb> popey: I was about to say rick roll or rebecca black... ;)
<jcastro> michelle already gets their irc name and nick and stuff
<popey> that too
<paultag> oh lordy lordy
<jcastro> and they put it in a google doc
<cjohnston> im thinking contact info.. that way you can shoot an email or store it
<jcastro> we have the launchpad ID in summit already (right?)
<nigelb> yeah
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> yes
<jcastro> so we just need summit to generate the QR codes for each attendee
<jono> jcastro, dpm, kim0, heading out to a meeting, on my cell if needed
<mhall119> well, we have *a* launchpad ID in summit
<jcastro> which is in launchpad (the people who register for the sprint)
<mhall119> not always the correct one
<paultag> nigelb: if lp.name == popey:\n\tQR.target = "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0"
<dpm> jono, ok
<mhall119> jono: before you go: http://locodir.mhall119.com/
<Cheri703> as far as contact qr codes: you could just have a sticker printer of some sort at the registration table, and people could fill out their info there, and put the sticker on their badge
<jono> mhall119, nice!
<jcastro> ok so everyone have a think on how we'd do personal QR codes per person in a way that won't make michelle hate us.
<jono> that is awesome :-)
<jono> mhall119, great to see it evolving :-)
<Cheri703> (and seconding the thanks to whoever had the idea of those id badges)
<jono> biab
<paultag> yeah, bbl here as well. Stripping the deck. One love.
<jcastro> the only problem was the metal ring ripped out of the thing
<nigelb> oh I'm glad it wwas not just me
<Cheri703> mine survived until I was taking it out of my bag at home, THEN it ripped -_-
<cjohnston> jcastro: yes.. just need to laminate them
<nigelb> I had to tape mine like thrice to make sure it stayed in once piece till after friday's party
<jcastro> I think it happened to Daviey within like 5 minutes of him putting it on
<jcastro> and I laughed at him and then it happened to me
<cjohnston> nice
<nigelb> haha
<mhall119> Daviey breaks everythig
<popey> +1
<Cheri703> I'd think that not everyone would WANT their contact info on a qr code on their badge (some of the more security/privacy paranoid folks), so that's why I'd think the sticker idea, also if someone had changed their info prior to the trip, or whatever else...I dunno
<cjohnston> nigelb broke summit
<maco> Cheri703: i like the LP link idea
<Pici> Cheri703: Thats why I suggested the LP page, as that is dynamically updatable.
<maco> LP lets you hide your email addresss, but still has a contact this user link
<Cheri703> yeah, true
<cjohnston> not the actual email address on everyone, but you are able to contact everyone from lp
<nigelb> cjohnston: No, I FIXED things while you folks were getting drunk ;)
<cjohnston> no you didnt
<cjohnston> and i have the proof... i have pictures
<cjohnston> of YOU
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> the problem with the printer idea is we'd need to bring like 5 of those things to each UDS and it would make registration suckier
<jcastro> we did that with the photo wall
<Cheri703> mhall119: did you ever look at the "use laptop webcame as a qr code scanner"
<cjohnston> O:-)
<Cheri703> ah, true jcastro
<jcastro> which even back then didn't scale
<Cheri703> mhall119: *idea
<jcastro> and now UDS is like 5 times bigger
<mhall119> Cheri703: nope
 * mhall119 has has < 0 freetime since UDS
<Cheri703> anyone want to write software to let you use your computer camera as a qr code scanner? If phones can do it, I'd think computers could too...
 * Cheri703 was talking to mhall119 about this on the plane there :)
<nigelb> mhall119: there's a bunch of reviews waiting
<nigelb> Forever, there will be one question remaining after every UDS, "What was Keybuk thinking when he wrote summit, specifically render.py"
<mhall119> Cheri703: http://sourceforge.net/p/decodecamera/home/
<mhall119> nigelb: no, after UDS-P the question will be "What was Nigel thinking when he re-wrote render.py?"
<cjohnston> yup
<Cheri703> oooo, I was looking ALL OVER for something like that, thanks mhall119 :)
<nigelb> I'm not sure if I want to rewrite it.
<nigelb> Its too sucky to think about rewriting.
<mhall119> nigelb: then the question will be "It's too bad Nigel didn't get sponsored, all because he wouldn't re-write render.py"
<nigelb> mhall119: haha
<nigelb> mhall119: But the thing is now, I understand render.py.
<mhall119> the loss of innocence
<cjohnston> mhall119: you mean you are going to rewrite summit to ensure that nigelb doesnt get sponsored?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I have access to the box, I don't need to re-write anything to do that
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> I'll just change his "Tell me why you should get sponsorship" to "Unity sucks, I'm switching to Arch!"
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> mhall119: I'll make sure Daviey watches over everything you do on that box.
<cjohnston> i bet he agrees with mhall119
<cjohnston> and may even beat mhall119 to the box
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: Are we deploying like mid-way through the cycle to test changes?
<mhall119> test?
<mhall119> that doesn't sound like summit development at all
<cjohnston> I figure deploy when we have enough to deploy, and test when uds rolls around
<jcastro> ^
<cjohnston> <
<jcastro> let's try to unkeybuk this operation as much as we can
<mhall119> v
<cjohnston> >
<cjohnston> ;-)
<nigelb> cjohnston: where's that test box you were getting for us?
<nigelb> jcastro: ++
<mhall119> I'm going to be setting up an ec2 instance for testing ISD projects
<mhall119> I'll just make ones for LD and summit too, and expense them
<nigelb> mhall119: can we have summit on there?
<nigelb> oh yay
<jcastro> also, when you guys are bored with ideas, steal everything you see on http://sched.org/
<nigelb> this cycle, we're not using ideas, just making sure the castle of cards doesn't topple over.
<cjohnston> jcastro: when your wallet gets too full, forward everything to me
<nigelb> or me
<mhall119> jcastro: sure, just as soon as you steal us some funding to hire developers
<jcastro> cjohnston: then we're going jetskiing
<cjohnston> diving
<mhall119> you'll be diving, he'll be jetskiing all over you
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> jcastro: did you see bugzilla's new theme?
<nigelb> Its going to look modern.
<jcastro> link?
 * nigelb looks
<nigelb> jcastro: http://bugzillaupdate.wordpress.com/2011/03/31/winner-of-the-make-bugzilla-pretty-contest/
<jcastro> looks nice!
<nigelb> I'd dare to say even better than LP.
<jcastro> man, John Gruber is lighting up my bugmail with all this lernid stuff he's working on
<jcastro> greg-g: another ubuntu-us-mi person making it happen. :)
<nigelb> jcastro: doesn't fool us.  Until we have working versions across all versions of Ubuntu, we won't officially recommend it
<jcastro> give the man some time
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> But I'm really glad there's someone instead of no one
<mhall119> +1
<jcastro> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/367768/asus-to-ship-ubuntu-netbooks
<popey> yay
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> aw, 10.10?
<mhall119> either get the latest 11.04 or the LTS 10.04
<popey> meh, better than nothing
<popey> much better than nothing
<mhall119> true
<mhall119> but doesn't it also mean that the user will have a gnome-classic desktop with a notification that they should upgrate to 11.04 and then get a completely different desktop?
<popey> dunno, i would hope they do some testing ☺
<IdleOne> doesn't support for 10.10 finish soonish?
<popey> and they _will_ have consulted canonical on this
<popey> on the desktop, 12.04
<popey> (is when it runs out.
<popey> s/./)
<popey> I might buy a couple for my kids
<IdleOne> preloaded with flash
<popey> would need java too for minecraft ;)
<popey> i dont think the OEM agreement allows you to put non-free on it
<IdleOne> from the article jorge linked "The Asus devices will come preloaded with Adobe Flash and Mozilla Firefox, as well as LibreOffice."
<popey> oh duh
<popey> thats surprising, nobody else is allowed to do that AIUI
<popey> you can't (or at least couldn't) install Skype and still say you're shipping "Ubuntu"
<popey> so either they're doing it without Canonical blessing (in which case they can't call it Ubuntu) or they're doing it with Canonical and the rules have changed
<czajkowski> paultag: where did you go
<cjohnston> +1
<nigelb> popey: that's interesting.  I didn't know that.
<nigelb> jcastro: Ok, so I have this doubt.  We have an icecast url field.  Why don't we ever use it?
<nigelb> We end up with people asking why it isn't there :/
<paultag> czajkowski: computer kicked me off the network
<paultag> czajkowski: back on my base station, good to chat if you are
<jcastro> jono: good day today, the merge proposals should be nice and clean tomorrow
<paultag> fscking netbook's wifi card is iffy
<jcastro> dude andrea azzarone landed /3/ bugfixes today
<jcastro> the kid is on fire
<Pendulum> paultag: glad to see you survived yesterday :P (I know you were far away from the action, but considering one of my FB friends just posted concerned about her Boston area friends I was starting to wonder if there was something I didn't know about!)
<paultag> Pendulum: awww, gee thanks :)
<paultag> Pendulum: I'm way far east now :)
<paultag> Pendulum: I'm living the dream :)
<Pendulum> haha
<jono> jcastro, awesome
<Pendulum> paultag: on the cape?
<jono> jcastro, has the SRU shipped yet?
<jcastro> not for compiz
<paultag> Pendulum: yes ma'am! It's awesome, so awesome. I've not talked with anyone using my voice in 3 days now. I think I'm a loner
<jcastro> jono: the unity one's in proposed, it sits in there for like a week and then like auto gets published or something like that
<paultag> I'm just hunting for the cigars and one of the chaises, and I'll be in biz
<Pendulum> paultag: aww. btw, if you're in Boston at all this summer we should get together!
<paultag> Pendulum: I'll be up and down :)
<Pendulum> :)
<paultag> Pendulum: I'm heading up this weekend for a flight to SF
<jcastro> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/drag-and-drop-google-docs-uploader/
<Pendulum> fun
<jcastro> this launcher is absolutely phenomenal
<paultag> Pendulum: business :)
<Pendulum> heh
<jono> jcastro, cool
<Pendulum> paultag: business can be fun
<paultag> Pendulum: true, but this is an interview for a job, no play while i'm out there :(
<Pendulum> aww
<Pendulum> good luck with the interview!
<paultag> Pendulum: thanks!
<paultag> it'
<paultag> it's a dream job * :)
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> then extra good luck! I'll cross fingers for you :)
<paultag> Pendulum: thanks!! :)
<nigelb> hey Pendulum!
<Pendulum> hi nigelb
<paultag> mhall119: I have an idea that needs some love. For consistansy's sake, it'd involve django and tons of stuff you built. If you can spend a few hours here and there with me, I'd return the favor by squashing some bugs on LD / team-reports
<paultag> not asking for code or even maintaining anything, I just need some basic help to get my berings -- I know Python really well, along with the web markups / languages :)
<jono> jcastro, could you follow up with gord re. his action on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/canonical-community.html ?
<jcastro> jono: already did, he's close, he's got a mp pending on it.
<jcastro> jono: it should resolve tomorrowish
<jono> awesome
<jono> jcastro, can I ask you to kick off the Q+A session tomorrow, I have three calls in a row around that time - Allison is doing it, so she knows the ropes
<jcastro> YA
<jcastro> hey are all the Q+As in the classroom calendar and all that now?
<jcastro> jono: persia's adjusting my debian WI's a bit after some discussions with allison and some overlap between us; I've talked to him about it so don't flip out if it looks odd to you
<jono> jcastro, so long as no new actions are added
<jono> jcastro, just confirming the slots for the Q+As and then will ask pleia2 to update the cal
<jono> jcastro, thanks for handling the Q+A tomorrow
<jcastro> not net no, mine will just be changed to "doublecheck allison is doing this" instead of me doing it as it's on her hitlist anyway
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jcastro> pleia2: ok so theoretically the bot should Just Work(tm) tomorrow?
<Pendulum> jcastro: it's not on the calendar yet, but I can add it if pleia2 isn't around
<jono> jcastro, it should do when it is on the cal
<jono> I am booking the next few months now so we don't have to do this so last minute
<jcastro> oh ok, so like last cycle, it shows up 15 minutes late and on the wrong channel. :p
<akgraner> calendar stuff all sorted
<jussi> I didnt know this video had been made! really nice! (and spottings of our very own czajkowski and AlanBell) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG-Q7hTKCws&feature=share
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> that's really great
<mhall119> paultag: sorry for the delay, what are you up to?
<paultag> mhall119: I'll email you later on today, I need to finish stripping my deck tonight so I can stain it in the morning
<paultag> mhall119: I just worked out my time and I was blowing it this afternoon
<JanC> we will probably co-organise some events in the EP (European Parliament) in Brussels with the EPFSUG (European Parliament Free Software User Group) in the future
<JanC> I wonder if anybody is interested in speaking at such an event?
<JanC> (Claire told EPFSUG that sabdfl won't be available anytime soon, but maybe that was a standard answer? ;) )
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-03
<Technoviking> jono: ping-a-ling
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hola dholbach
<dpm> morning everyone
<nigelb> hey dpm
<kim0> Morning
<nigelb> morning kim0
<nigelb> Not sleeping last night was not a great idea in retrospect.
<kim0> nigelb: hey morning :)
<kim0> nigelb: haha why did you do it
<nigelb> kim0: well, I messed up the sleep cycle by sleeping for 8 hours during the day.
<nigelb> was having a headache earlier in the day
<kim0> ah that's always bad indeed
<duanedesign> morning all
<kim0> Does anyone how to report bugs on the canonical.com website (broken links, typos..etc)
<mhall119> kim0: you can probably file it againsthttps://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<kim0> wonder if that's ubuntu.com only .. taking a look
<kim0> mhall119: thanks :)
<mhall119> kim0: it is, but it'll go to newz and I, which is probably a good place for it to start
<jcastro> dholbach: around?
<dholbach> jcastro, yep
<jcastro> I have a small request on: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/
<jcastro> is it possible to move the legend on the graphs to somewhere not top right?
<dholbach> hum
<jcastro> I was also wondering if we could add the "nux" and "compiz" modules as seperate graphs.
<jcastro> but it's low priority
<dholbach> jcastro, done
<cjohnston> mornin
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> dholbach: thanks!
<jcastro> dholbach: you are so handy to have around!
<dholbach> jcastro, I'll add the other ones to my todo list - that's going to take a little bit longer
<dholbach> jcastro, yeah, tell Jono I want a pay raise - I §$!% graphs :)
<jcastro> you should make a graph of every graph he's had you make
<dholbach> it was easy enough to do :)
<dholbach> yeah - that'd be roughly equivalent of the days with headache in a year
<kim0> hehe :)
<jcastro> duanedesign: bah, I totally lost that URL of the U1 application ideas.
<jcastro> nm, found it
<jcastro> dpm: any idea why this is broken? http://developer.ubuntu.com/API/ubuntu-11.04/GIR/python/AppIndicator-0.1.html
<jcastro> it used to work
<dpm> jcastro, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.04/GIR/python/AppIndicator-0.1.html
<dpm> (API in small caps)
<jcastro> oh weird
<jcastro> API works in the URL
<jcastro> and it takes you to the right page
<jcastro> but then the links don't work
<dpm> hm, not sure why
 * jcastro makes note
 * dpm corrects the links in the page
<dpm> actually, this is weird, there is nothing to correct:
<dpm> if I go to http://developer.ubuntu.com/API all the links have got API
<dpm> if I go to http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ all the links have got api
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I've had the appindicators page pointing to ted's old canonical page this whole time. :(
 * jcastro fixed that
<dpm> I'm not sure how to fix the API/api think, I'll have to talk to IS
<jcastro> that "feels" like a web server config or something
<jcastro> is jfo on holiday?
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro> <-- lunching early
<jcastro> Pendulum: theoretically the bot should be fine in ~30 minutes?
<Pendulum> jcastro: well I don't play with the bot, but it's all in the calendar so, yes, should be good to go :)
<jono> dholbach, all set>
<jono> ?
<dholbach> jono, yes
<jcastro> nigelb: around?
<Cheri703> anyone know what time zone the canonical accounting department is in?
<maco> BSR i think
<maco> er?
<maco> BST
<Cheri703> hmm..ok
<maco> should be in Millbank
<maco> i had no idea wendar was allison
<maco> well maybe i looked it up on lp once. but thats it
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<cjohnston> o/
<doctormo> What an awesome day, got a box of fresh organic vegies for helping out with the fair foods program. Community service rocks.
<pleia2> :D
<greg-g> doctormo: well done. We (my partner and I) have a workshare of a CSA this summer. In exchange for both of us working 8 hours one Friday a month we get 2 shares of their CSA(!!!)
<greg-g> (working on the farm, that is)
<jono> jcastro, around?
<jcastro> jono: yessir
<jcastro> que tal?
<jono> quick skype please
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> call me up!
<jcastro> I've got dual speakers set up now so I don't need to miss calls
<jcastro> pleia2: how do I change the topic in an ubuntu channel again?
<czajkowski> jcastro: /topic  space space and the topic appears
<czajkowski> so you can edit or add to it
<jcastro> nope, that doesn't work
<czajkowski> jcastro: which channel
<jcastro> #ayatana
<pleia2> /msg chanserv topic #ayatana blah blah my topic
<pleia2> otherwise you need to op yourself first (/msg chanserv op #ayatana)
<nigelb> jcastro: yes, I am now
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-04
<popey> czajkowski meant /topic space tab i think
<daker> good morning :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-28
<czajkowski> morning
<cjohnston> afternoon
<czajkowski> cjohnston: hows you?
<czajkowski> enjoying your holiday
<cjohnston> holiday is over
<cjohnston> It was nice though
<cjohnston> it was only 2.5 days
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you're stull there so still a holiday :p
<cjohnston> I'm working
<czajkowski> I see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/881019  is still being an issue for some.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881019 in summit "Lp login is broken after account merge" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> grr
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> czajkowski: check your email
<cjohnston> please
<czajkowski> cjohnston: which one?
<czajkowski> having mail issues?
<czajkowski> or else pm me
<czajkowski> am munching on breakie before I start work in a bit
<cjohnston> @ubuntu.com
<twobottux> cjohnston: Error: "ubuntu.com" is not a valid command.
<meetingology> cjohnston: Error: "ubuntu.com" is not a valid command.
<czajkowski> cjohnston: not seeing any mail wanna fire it to laura@lczajkowski.com
<czajkowski> we have another bot in here :s
<cjohnston> done
<cjohnston> two I think is something with askubuntu
<czajkowski> cjohnston: cool, having wgrant and lifeless commenting is good
<czajkowski> they know lp exceptionally well
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> im hoping that will help us
<cjohnston> when mhall119 wakes up I am hoping to talk to him about it
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> doesnt also help when people create 4 logins either
<czajkowski> :s
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> i dont know how that happens
<cjohnston> but if we can work together to make it all happy, im good with it
<cjohnston> but i think without a change like that, we will continue to be plagued by this
<czajkowski> cjohnston: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-fqj1OG03n-o/T8MfF2bMfnI/AAAAAAAAD0M/gZRypvhTJjU/s928/Screenshot+from+2012-05-28+07%3A44%3A45.png
<cjohnston> still not as good :-P
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you have maol
<czajkowski> *mail
<cjohnston> hehehe
<dpm> good morning all
<czajkowski> dpm: hola
<dpm> hey czajkowski :)
<jokerdino> how goes it everyone?
<czajkowski> busy monday morning madness exploding in my inbox
<jokerdino> that sounds like fun ;)
<jussi> die empathy, die!
<czajkowski> looking t my RT queue for the rest of the morning 50 tickets :o
<czajkowski> jussi: and good day to you too
<jussi> good morning czajkowski and all
<jussi> empathy has nice integration, but is full of bugs (for me at least). frustrating.
<czajkowski> jussi: what do you use it for ?
<jussi> czajkowski: xmpp/jabber at work
<jokerdino> i presume for chatting.
<jussi> it doesnt remember settings, and is missing a bunch of features that pidgin has
<jussi> jokerdino: you live up to your nick I see :P
<czajkowski> so why not use pidgin
<jokerdino> i am bad at joke, taking a leave before eggs and tomatoes fly my way.
<jussi> czajkowski: I do now :) hence empathy dieing
<czajkowski> :)
<s-fox> Hello
<popey> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello popey , good weekend?
<popey> very thanks ☺
<popey> you?
<s-fox> Busy, though I did enjoy the good weather
<popey> yeah, was great
<s-fox> I allowed myself to have a glass of cider on Saturday in the sunshine at a tappas bar
<s-fox> It was fun
<popey> I had 3 bbqs
<popey> might have another tonight
<s-fox> sounds like fun. be careful with the cooking
<popey> ☺
<s-fox> popey,  like the bug vid
<s-fox> have you tried moving the external to the right of the laptop screen?
<popey> yup
<popey> its all very skippy
<s-fox> :-/
<popey> you can't reliably move displays about
<czajkowski> videobugs++
<s-fox> popey,  how are you getting on with your pi?
<popey> running debian on it at the moment
<s-fox> debian ftw
<popey> tried fedora and it was awful
<s-fox> what was wrong with fedora on the device?
<popey> i found it painfully slow
<s-fox> i was considering trying to get #! to work on it popey
<s-fox> but i've not really looked into it yet
<popey> interesting
<popey> is crunchbang built for arm?
<czajkowski> one for jcastro https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/556941_10150818185025197_1822393600_n.jpg
<s-fox> That I don't know yet popey.
<popey> s-fox: http://packages.crunchbang.org/waldorf/dists/waldorf/ "no"
<s-fox> technoviking,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11971960&postcount=567  - can you add this ? :)
<s-fox> it uses remote style :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: what did you want to talk to me about?
<cjohnston> mhall119:  the email I sent you about sso
 * czajkowski has had a day of sso and open id inbox woes
<czajkowski> rather quiet in here today
<popey> loads of european countries and usa on holiday
<czajkowski> ah didnt know EU folks were
<daker> • • • 一═┳︻
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<czajkowski> next week its our turn with a 3 day week
<daker> popey • • • 一═┳︻, man down!
<daker>     \\\
<daker>     (  "> ♪   ♫♪ ♫
<daker>      )(     ♫
<daker>     // )
<daker>  --//""--
<daker>  -/------
<popey> saw http://www.threadless.com/product/3727/Beer/tab,guys and thought of bkerensa
<czajkowski> hmm i need to do a threadless order but none of the designs are catching my eye,, might do a t-shirt hell run instead
<czajkowski> unless anyone can recommend another t-shirt site?
<czajkowski> needs to be geeky and or have cows/sheep
<czajkowski> oh there is 25% off
<czajkowski> oh this could have been a mistake going on this site
<czajkowski> popey: am I being blind.http://www.threadless.com/product/2725/Xylosaurus
<czajkowski> aren't they same type of tees?
<popey> same as what?
<popey> i just bought 5 :D
<czajkowski> do you not see guys tees twice
<czajkowski> am doing jons bday pressie I think now
<popey> that may be when they do reprints
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> sweet one chunk of his pressie got :)
<imbrandon> An HTTP request walks into a bar and says "GET Beer". The barman gives him 200
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-29
 * mhall119 revokes imbrandon's comedy license
<imbrandon> :)
<cjohnston> heh
<mhall119> cjohnston: every time you ask me to do summit work, I'm going to picture you asking me with a butterfly on your head
<cjohnston> thats fine.. just do some summit work
<mhall119> it does make it hard to say 'no' to you
<cjohnston> good
<mhall119> also, I *did* do summit work while you were off galavanting on the other side of the world
<cjohnston> and I will follow through with my promise
<mhall119> bring the whole family and we'll make it a party
<mhall119> or just bring yourself and we'll drink until hacking on render.py seems like a good idea
<cjohnston> can we just leave the 4 little ones with the big one?
<mhall119> we have a playground
<cjohnston> true
<mhall119> is the wife having fun over there?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> she is having a great time
<cjohnston> dont you see the pictures
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> I saw a few
<mhall119> including the above mentioned butterfly
<mhall119> and fire station
<cjohnston> ya.. internet isnt great... so getting pictures from here to the world is a little slow
<cjohnston> and she has to leave in 5 minutes to go back to the city
<mhall119> does Linaro run their own conference wifi?
<cjohnston> sore subject
<czajkowski> aloha
<cjohnston> afternoon
<czajkowski> cjohnston: hows the event going?
<czajkowski> as smmoothly as a uds?
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> o/
<s-fox> Hello community
 * cjohnston is off to spend the evening in the city
<s-fox> Have fun cjohnston
<cjohnston> ty
<s-fox> nw
<s-fox> Ping technoviking  re: forum registration template :)
<s-fox> technoviking,  never mind the ping. All sorted
<jcastro> czajkowski: do you remember the URL to add bug trackers to lp?
<s-fox> Hey jcastro  does askubuntu have an api to query info?
<czajkowski> jcastro: never done it
<jcastro> s-fox: yeah
<czajkowski> jcastro: let me find out for you
<czajkowski> am getting multiple pings :)
<jcastro> s-fox: http://api.askubuntu.com/
<s-fox> jcastro,  great. we are looking to integrate askubuntu into the ubuntu accomplishments system.  :)
<jcastro> look in /badges probably
<s-fox> Great thank you. Reading :)
<AlanBell> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<czajkowski> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<AlanBell> snap
<jcastro> BOOYA
<jcastro> thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<jcastro> hey do we have this IRC meeting today?
<dholbach> yep, in 3m
<jono> alrighty
<jono> jcastro, dholbach, dpm, mhall119, balloons all set?
<dpm> yep!
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> yup
<dholbach> yep
<jcastro> woo!
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 29 15:00:32 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> welcome one and all to the Canonical Community Team meeting!
<jono> *crowd roars*
<jono> prepare yourselves for a cacophony of status updates and exciting tidbits
<jono> first up from the toilet crew is a man we all love...
<jono> ...a man who one day will perform live with some kind of oversized animal head on....
<jono> ...dholbach!
<dholbach> Toilet Crew? Is that a new name you guys agreed on while I was away?
<jono> lol
<dholbach> that's a sh.tty band name :-P
<dholbach> ok ok
<dholbach> ☺ Dev initiatives: held first MOTU meeting in a long time, discussed bug fixing initiative among other things. Wrote meeting minutes, followed up on some actions.
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back :)
<dholbach> ☺ Sponsoring: did a patch pilot shift.
<mhall119> it was that or "Hootie and the Blowfish"
<dpm> ouch
<dholbach> ok, nevermind then
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> ☺ Dev Infrastructure: Got a new Harvest version deployed, which fixes some API issues. This will make it easier to develop a lens for Harvest.
<dholbach> ☺ CC: CC hangout.
<dholbach> ☺ Apps: had a call with David about qreator packaging and general apps-packaging recommendations. Discussions about Apps Track at UDS. Put together a list of current issues in the apps world. Starting running apps from the ARB queue through pkgme, started a document. Had a call with dpm about improving the review capacity. Had a call with james_w about pkgme in general. Wrote a small patch for pkgme and got it included - woohoo.
<dholbach> Had a call with mhall119 and dpm to catch up.
<dholbach> ☺ Misc: Investigated missing copyrights on changelogs.u.c. Had a day off and went to http://www.karneval-berlin.de/de/
<dholbach> Done.
<jono> any questions for dholbach?
<jono> ok then!
<jono> next up...
<jono> ...charming is his middle name...jcastro!
<jcastro> AWWWW YEAH
<jcastro> # Jorge's Mega short update
<jcastro> (Brought to you by Megadeth) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vkh99bIN_c
<jcastro> Short week, Memorial Day + a day off
<jcastro> DONE this week:
<jcastro> - Implemented patch pilot for the charm store
<jcastro> - Shipped a bunch of swag to juju folks and Nick's QA heroes.
<jcastro> - Webinar planning
<jcastro> - Event planning for juju charm schools at OSCON and stuff, see http://juju.ubuntu.com/Events
<jcastro> - Blueprints all accepted.
<jcastro> TODO this week:
<jcastro> - Creating patch pilot calendar and schedule people.
<jcastro> - juju in Debian hopefully soonish thanks to Clint
<jcastro> - Organize WI and other dumb bookkeeping, won't take long.
<jcastro> - Catch up with IS wrt. forums upgrade
<jcastro> Questions!
<dpm> I've got one
<dpm> are people at Debian excited about getting juju in there?
<s-fox> o/ jcastro
<dholbach> go go patch pilots!
<jcastro> it's not anything awesome yet
<jcastro> it's the client only right now
<mhall119> but cloud-init is there now
<mhall119> or about to be
<jcastro> to get the same kind of awesome juju thing Debian would need cloud-init enabled images, etc.
<jcastro> right, the pieces are there
<jcastro> there's infrastructure work to do
<jcastro> we're working on a "this is what debian would need" document
<jcastro> but it's a start.
<dholbach> nice
<dpm> thanks jcastro
<jono> any other questions?
<s-fox> what is the update on the forum upgrade?
<jcastro> the last update I got was that the openid plugin is broken
<jcastro> and they need to OSS it so people can fix it
<jcastro> it was working before and then it stopped working
<s-fox> i know it went from broken -> fixed -> broken :-(
<jcastro> right
<mhall119> s-fox: welcome to openid
<s-fox> anyone keep a backup? lol
<jcastro> I'll know more when I talk to michael
<s-fox> Great, thank you for the update.
<jono> alrighty
<jono> next up!
<jono> ...Star Wars XX: Return Of The Quicklist, mhall119!
<mhall119> now with more Jar Jar Binks
<jono> watta ting
<mhall119> well, on that note...
<mhall119> Unity Quicklists are now available in Gnome Shell via extension
<mhall119> so all the work of getting them added and upstreamed last cycle will now benefit folks using GS as well as Unity
<dholbach> nice :)
<mhall119> on to the actual list:
<mhall119> Discussed concerns with the FC about new App Dev forum
<mhall119> There was one outstanding question at the FC's meeting last week, but I sent them an answer this morning, so we should be all set now
<mhall119> Finished (mostly) a Juju charm for Summit that was 90% generated from the Django project meta-data
<jcastro> \o/
<mhall119> I need to setup an LP project for this code, need a cool name
<mhall119> Investigated what needs to be done to include pkgme in the app developer process
<mhall119> discussed with dpm, dholbach and jono what our next steps are
<mhall119> which led to:
<mhall119> Started learning how to write a pkgme backend
<mhall119> Facilitated Ubuntu TV discussions between Canonical and new community contributors
<mhall119> it's great to see someone from the community actively hacking on the TV project, if anybody sees bobweaver online tell him he's awesome
<mhall119> and finally...
<mhall119> Fixing Unity documentation bugs identified during UDS
<mhall119> so I was able to knock out at least a few work items
<mhall119> all done, any questions?
<dpm> nice
<dpm> Is there any document on how to get started hacking on Ubuntu TV?
<mhall119> yes, but it's all based on the deprecated unity 2d codebase
<mhall119> there will need to be new docs for the 3d port, once there is a 3d port in progress
<dpm> gotcha
<jono> alrighty
<jono> next up...
<jono> ...the bell tolls when you ask the last question...
<jono> ...dpm!
<dpm> o/
<dpm> no soundtrack, just raw actions for you
<dpm> App developers
<dpm> • Created a document to assess the current app review process in MyApps and provide a set of improvement proposals to lower the barrier for contribution for reviewers
<dpm> • Call with mhall119, jono, dholbach about the app review process
<dpm> • Asked and answered a bunch of questions in Askubuntu to use it and promote its usage (the application-development tag is doing well in terms of questions, but we need to grow the number of subscribers)
<dpm> I was telling the other guys earlier on, I've found it to be a very useful resource for app devs
<dpm> • Call with dholbach to better understand some concepts about packaging and got some help with qreator. Thanks!
<dpm> • Just had another what's-up-in-the-apps-world catch up call with dholbach and mhall119
<dpm> Lots of app developer calls this week :)
<dpm> • Worked with angeloc on the Quickly Qt template. He's finished it, it's got a few bugs pending, but it's fully functional and available on a PPA - https://launchpad.net/quickly-ubuntu-qt-template here's a demo: http://ubuntuone.com/5Aitbvi3gHqPph9pmjJ1TL
<dholbach> ...we're serious :)
<dpm> absolutely, even with dead animal caps on
<dpm> • Talked again with KenVandine to write the Social Networking integration tutorial. He's started, but the tutorial actually working is blocked on a Gwibber SRU that he is planning to upload today
<dpm> • Worked on spare time on a branch to fix translations for Quickly apps to work in /opt. mterry merged the fix and prepared an SRU with a bunch of other /opt fixes for the ARB. SRU upload pending on feedback from other Quickly developers to give it a +1
<dpm>  
<dpm> Translators
<dpm> • Translations call - UDS summary, updated Trello board at https://trello.com/board/translations-team/4f621c87861db54230b9ca39
<dpm> • Updated translations roundtable actions and got blueprint approved
<dpm> Actually, I do have a soundtrack...
<dpm> To close the update, here's the Rhythm Junkies for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3kRgsgBeaM
<dpm> check out the Hare Krishna cameo near the end of the video
<dpm> and that was me, questions?
<jono> any questions?
<jono> alright
<jono> next up!
<jono> ...pure, unfiltered, quality...balloons!
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> I got nothing.. I mean, I got alot of ideas.. but nothing..
<balloons> so in we go
<mhall119> quality balloons, guaranteed to never break
<balloons> *Discussed with martin and product strategy teams plans for cycle regarding unity testing
<balloons> *Had an interview with amber graner about last cycle and my role as qa community coordinator. It even includes a surprise "guest" -- and I do mean surprise ;-) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUEldL5-mIg&list=UU1wVYZ7Md7qNvMnLraQIJeQ&index=33&feature=plpp_video
<balloons> *Cleaned up ubuntu-testing team and laid out plans for next cycle: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/05/quality-in-quantal-community.html
<balloons> *Took part in first release team meeting of the cycle :-) This should help ensure us qa community folks are represented and have a voice and insight into what's going on all cycle from all of the teams.
<balloons> *Prepping for iso-testing Alpha 1, getting emails sent out to folks from last cycle and organizing testers around iso's. Testing begins this week get ready
<balloons> *Held the first qa community irc meeting for the cycle. They are weds @ 1400 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting, please do come out and attend if possible! Consider this your cordial invitation.
<balloons> *Made plans to kick off the first of the 'calls for testing' this cycle using the improvements to the qatracker tool (yay!). Instructions for participation should go out today/tomorrow :-)
<balloons> *%100, actually, no lie, got all my blueprints and work items approved and ready to go for the cycle. (changes likely)
<mhall119> changes are *always* likely
<balloons> ohh and let's see.. I got popey'd
 * balloons wonders, that was last week right?
<mhall119> that sounds...painful?
<balloons> that's all from me?
<balloons> lol.. I can be definitive on this.. That's all from me!
<jono> anything else?
<mhall119> when would be the best time for us to upgrade to Quantal on our main machines in order to help testing?
<jono> any questions?
<balloons> mhall119, alpha 1 is a good time I think.. Help out with iso testing the iso you would use on your machine..
<mhall119> ok, cool
<balloons> if everything looks good, upgrade :-)
<jono> alpha testing kicking off soon! :-)
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> alright, I will wrap this baby up
<jono>  * Team:
<jono>   - Finalized remaining elements of 12.10 blueprints - I will blog a summary this week.
<jono>   - Meetings with each member of the team catching up, post-UDS. Things look synced up now.
<jono>   - Approving expenses and vacation and other house keeping bits and pieces.
<jono>  * App Developers:
<jono>   - Continued developing our strategy.
<jono>   - Asked the team to prepare three reports to start collating together our strategic focus around the ARB, wider developer participation, and packaging.
<jono>   - Started a weekly call to coordinate this work - app developers is going to be a strong focus in 12.10.
<jono>   - Coordinating with legal around how we can lower the bar to deliver flash games in Ubuntu, thus opening up Ubuntu to thousands of potential apps.
<jono>  * QA:
<jono>   - Building plans around three phases of QA: (1) ISO Testing (2) Package Testing, and (3) Experience testing.
<jono>   - Worked with balloons to start finalizing how we refine (1) and (3), with 12.10 kernel on 12.04 as a primary focus for (3).
<jono>  * Travel:
<jono>   - Still working on finalized UDS date/venue confirmation. Sorry, folks, I am waiting on the events team.
<jono>   - Coordinating travel to OSCON and other events.
<jono>  * Ubuntu Accomplishments:
<jono>   - Worked on the preferences dialog, auto-start of the daemon on login, better docs, and hiding U1 bubbles.
<jono>   - We are now feature-complete for 0.2 which is released in a few weeks.
<jono>   - Wrote up a spec for the Ubuntu Accomplishments Web Gallery project - see it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Specs/WebGallery - we need Django developers, so if you want to help, let us know!
<jono> this was a shorter week due to a holiday, so a little less from me
<jono> any questions?
<jono> alrighty
<jono> lets wrap it
<jono> thanks, everyone!
<jono> #endmeeting
<jcastro> \o/
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit" || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 29 15:36:00 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-05-29-15.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-05-29-15.00.html
<dholbach> :)
<balloons> hurray!
<bkerensa> :-p
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jono> what kind of credentials does AskUbuntu take to log in?
<jono> email/pass?
<jono> I don't remember
<jcastro> jono: openid
<jono> jcastro, interesting
<jcastro> jono: there's a launchpad button
<jcastro> just click it
<jono> so s-fox mentioned that there is an API for it
<jono> I would like to explore getting AskUbuntu badges into Ubuntu Accomplishments
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> http://api.askubuntu.com/1.1/usage/methods/badge-recipients
<jono> but I assume that we would need to store the users openid URL and password
<jcastro> not sure, marcoceppi? ^^^
<jono> so we need a means of encrypting the password over to the validation server
<mhall119> jono: I think you are supposed to have the user complete the SSO login, then store their openid identity url
<marcoceppi> jono: users email address are md5 hashes, so you could possibly look up a user in the API if they provide you with their email
<jono> marcoceppi, can I look up any user in the API using the md5 hash?
<marcoceppi> jono: yes
<jono> marcoceppi, ahhh, and can we get the hash locally/
<mhall119> shouldn't accomplishments use only public/anonymous APIs?
<jono> mhall119, this API sounds public
<marcoceppi> jono: Ask Ubuntu also has OAuth
<mhall119> otherwise the remote validation would have to also have your user credentials
<jono> mhall119, right, I am wondering if we could do this
<mhall119> jono: I meant public data, sorry, things that you can read without having to authenticate
<jono> provide a means of encrypting passwords
<mhall119> like the LTP api
<jono> mhall119, but it sounds like marcoceppi is saying you can look up any user from the API
<jono> so I could look up jcastro if I wanted to
<mhall119> yeah, if you can do that without authenticating, that should work fine
<marcoceppi> mhall119 jono the basic Ask Ubuntu is open, there's a number of criteria anyone can look up at anytime.
<marcoceppi> Ask Ubuntu API*
<jcastro> right, the badges are already public
<jono> marcoceppi, so if I wanted to look up any user, could I find their list of badges?
<jono> jcastro, are there also a list of pre-defined badges on AskUbuntu
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> http://api.askubuntu.com/1.1/usage/methods/user-badges
<jcastro> try it
<marcoceppi> jono: yes, the user object returns a user's ID, which will allow you get badges: http://api.askubuntu.com/1.1//users/41/badges
<jcastro> put in my user # there, 235
<jono> jcastro, that doesnt help
<jcastro> http://api.askubuntu.com/1.1/users/235/badges
<popey> hey jcastro look what I found! http://popey.com/~alan/jorge_bird.jpg
<jono> jcastro, I mean is there a set list of badges that are then awarded to users
<jcastro> you wanted to see all my badges right?
<jcastro> oh, yeah
<jcastro> http://api.askubuntu.com/1.1/badges
<jcastro> popey: hah, awesome
<jono> cool that is what I needed, jcastro
<jcastro> http://api.askubuntu.com/1.0/usage
<jcastro> has them listed
<jcastro> I just clicked on them and then there's a button
<jono> marcoceppi, ok, so how would I look up a particular users ID - what credentials would I need to ask them for?
<jono> can I look it up based on email address?
<marcoceppi> jono: you don't need any creds to access the API unless you're going to be doing more than 250 requests an hour, then you need to sign up for a free API key
<marcoceppi> jono: you can search "email_hash" which is an md5 hash of the user's email
<bkerensa> jono: you still short on sponsors for cls?
 * marcoceppi works on a quick example
<jono> bkerensa, yep
<jono> marcoceppi, is that requests from a particular user?
<jono> or IP?
<marcoceppi> IP
<jono> marcoceppi, if you could write an example script, that would be handy
<jono> marcoceppi, ideally the script will only take an email address in plain text as the auth info
<jono> I can work with that
<jono> bkerensa, do you have someone who can help?
<marcoceppi> jono: I can give you the URL endpoint, I'm not too good with python, so if you can make it take a name and convert that name to an md5 hash, you'd just plug it in to the end point and consume the JSON output
<jono> marcoceppi, when you say name, do you mean email address?
<bkerensa> jono: well... how about Oracle or have you talked to Ross Turk?
<jono> bkerensa, I tried Oracle
<marcoceppi> jono: sorry, yes, email not name
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> ahh
<jono> haven't talked to Ross
<jono> might hit him up
<bkerensa> he might have some ideas if he isnt interested
<jono> bkerensa, that would be great
<jono> bkerensa, I wanted to talk to you anyway about promo in Portland
<jono> bkerensa, can we hop on a G+ later?
<bkerensa> jono: sounds good ping me
<jono> marcoceppi, cool, I have never used MD5 hashing from Python, but should be simple
<dpm> mhall119, btw, I finally got to install Gimp 2.8 from the PPA, I'm loving the single window UI :)
<jcastro> it's learning tuesday!
<jono> >>> import md5
<jono> >>> m = md5.new()
<jono> >>> m.update("jono@ubuntu.com")
<jono> >>> m.digest()
<jono> easy :-)
 * jono loves Python
<mhall119> dpm: press alt in the single-window UI
<jono> mhall119, btw,
<mhall119> it'll change the way you use Gimp forever
<dpm> :-)
<jono> any chance you could have the accoms you committed to done this week?
<dpm> hud ftw!
<jono> I want to get them into the 0.2 release
<mhall119> which did I committ to again?  Global events and event organizer?
<jono> mhall119, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-growing-ubuntu-community-accomplishments
<mhall119> jono: no series goal set for that one, no wonder it's not on my status.u.c list
<jono> mhall119, oops
<jono> mhall119, done
 * bkerensa got CLS up on Calagator
<dpm> ok, calling it a day, but lingering for a bit here...
<jcastro> dholbach: there?
<dholbach> jcastro, in a meeting - what's up?
<jcastro> nm, I got it
<jcastro> just messing with the pilot thing
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> jono: question about [mhall119] write accomplishment for Approved LoCo Team Member: TODO
<mhall119> that is something that may be true at one point, but false at a later point in time
<bkerensa> TIL that the Debian way is usually better than the Ubuntu way when it comes to packaging (Our Development Wikis are so out of order :P)
<dpm> bkerensa, you should be looking at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging instead of the wiki ;-)
<bkerensa> dpm: that guide does not cover updating debian packages from new source tarballs from upstream
<bkerensa> ;)
<dpm> bkerensa, now there's an opportunity for you to write a new chapter ;-)
<dpm> dholbach, I hear Ben volunteering :) ^^
<dholbach> :-))
<bkerensa> dholbach: you should ping slangasek since he was the one who said wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate was incorrect
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> he is more qualified than me to write such doc
<dholbach> yes, that's part of the docs we want to replace
<dholbach> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging is maintained, the wiki isn't
<bkerensa> dholbach: ^ seems more catered to upstream developers trying to get their apps into Ubuntu versus Community Contributors who want to hack on packages (Update/Packae/etc)
<dholbach> bkerensa, not really :)
<dholbach> or at least if you have a look at the guide itself
<dholbach> this page is more like an introduction, so we can embed it in the more general developer.u.c
<bkerensa> ah
<dholbach> ok, I see what you mean
<s-fox> jcastro,  any plans for askubuntu to move to a newer version of the api? You guys seem to be running v1.0
<jcastro> no clue, marcoceppi? ^^
<marcoceppi> s-fox: All stack exchange sites run api versions 1.0, 1.1, and 2.0
<marcoceppi> 2.0 isn't a site specific API endpoint, so api.stackexchange.com/2.0?site=askubuntu will search the AU endpoint
<s-fox> ahhh
<s-fox> I see, thanks marcoceppi :)
<mhall119> jono: can I have multiple accomplishment dependencies now?
<marcoceppi> no problem!
<s-fox> All sorted now marcoceppi , thanks again
<marcoceppi> The 2.0 api is super powerful from what I've seen
<s-fox> ATM our needs are simple, the main thing we wanted was an api key as we may be making several requests without one could be seen as abusive marcoceppi  :)
<jcastro> will it be a 1:1 mapping from accomplishments to badges?
<marcoceppi> s-fox: yeah, an API key will get you 10,000 requests a day I believe
<s-fox> jcastro,  i really don't know yet. I suppose start with some basics and work  upwards. Of course help would be awesome
<s-fox> the accomplishments system is all about firsts, so perhaps not all badges would be appropriate
<s-fox> like if you had one for X gold answers for example
<s-fox> ^ jcastro
<s-fox> marcoceppi,  i bet that would be okay for now :)
<s-fox> we don't want to DOS the api, lol
<mhall119> cprofitt: ping
<marcoceppi> s-fox: the API is heavily cached, the throttle point is 30 req/s from an IP. At that point API starts dropping your connections. It also has a back_off field in the response wrapper that, when present, will give you the amount of seconds your app needs to wait before it makes another request to that specific endpoint
<marcoceppi> so it'll try to work with you regarding rate limiting
<s-fox> thanks for the info marcoceppi
<jono> mhall119, yes, you can have multiple depends
<mhall119> how does one do that?
<jono> mhall119, so this is new in the 0.2 version
<jono> just seperate with commans
<jono> commas
<jono> e.g:
<jono> depends = ubuntu-community-registered-on-launchpad, ubuntu-community/foo-bar
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<jono> marcoceppi, did you manage to put together a script?
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> mhall119, is cprofitt going to write the docs?
<mhall119> jono: according to the blueprint he is
<jono> cprofitt, can you help write the docs this week for the accomplishments?
<mhall119> cprofitt: scripts in question are located at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/loco-portal-events-accomplishments
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<marcoceppi> jono: unfortunately they seem to have removed the ability to filter users by email_hash so I'm just writing a quick web service that'll do that
<jono> marcoceppi, oh wow
<jono> laters dholbach!
<dholbach> bye jono
<s-fox> See you guys
<jcastro> <-- caffeine refill brb
<jcastro> I AM JORGE, CRUSHER OF WORK ITEMS
<balloons> jcastro, is that anyone's work items? or just yours?
<jcastro> mine of course
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> technoviking: where do we file new theme bugs?
<jcastro> please don't say that huge megathread. :)
<snap-l> Who does this jono guy think he is, updating his Art of Community?
<snap-l> (actually, congrats. Just got the e-mail from O'Reilly that I can upgrade to the new book)
 * nhandler never received his copy of the Art of Community :(
<mhall119> nhandler: just download the ebook from the internet
<nhandler> mhall119: I've done that. But I was also meant to receive a free hard copy of the original book when it came out (contest). Oh, well
<jono> snap-l, thanks!
<jono> nhandler, you didnt get one?
<jono> O'Reilly should have sent them out
<jono> nhandler, email me your address I will make sure they get one in the post
<jono> snap-l, would you mind writing an Amazon review of the second edition?
<snap-l> jono: As soon as I get a copy, sure.
<jono> http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Community-Building-Participation/dp/1449312063/ref=dp_ob_title_bk
<jono> snap-l, thanks!
<nhandler> jono: You rock!
<jono> sorry nhandler
<technoviking> need to check out 2nd edition.
<nhandler> jono: Don't worry about it (you aren't the one mailing them out after all). I was at least able to enjoy reading the online version, but the hard copy will be a great addition to the collection (I can even share it with some of the ACM Members at school)
<balloons> upgrades! sheesh!
<marcoceppi> jono: Sorry it took so long to get back to you, today was busier than I expected. You can fetch users by email using this: http://hostmar.co/au/?method=email&search=jorge@ubuntu.com or http://hostmar.co/au/?method=hash&search=d4f7d15de2abdec49cacaac7d14f00fc the `id` field returned is the users actual ID on Ask Ubuntu to you can make further calls like http://api.askubuntu.com/1.1/users/41/badges
<marcoceppi> etc
<popey> mhall119: ooi what triggered the "hackers gotta eat" ?
<marcoceppi> The database is incremented every 20 mins, and every two hours all the records are refreshed
<jono> marcoceppi, hmmm so this would depend on us calling your service?
<marcoceppi> jono: I can GPLv3 the code so you can host it yourself if you'd like
<marcoceppi> it writes everything to a sqlite3 database
<jono> marcoceppi, is there no way for us to query the API directly?
<jono> I am just concious of maintaining another service for the forseeable future
<marcoceppi> jono: they removed that feature for fear of privacy abuse
<jono> marcoceppi, so how do you populate your DB?
<mhall119> popey: trollbert trollington III didn't like the idea of Bryan Lunduke open sourcing his software in exchange for monthly living expenses
<popey> ahhh
<mhall119> also, Trollbert Trollington the Third is what I will hear in my head everytime I see his name
<jono> popey, arsehole
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> it makes the conversation much more entertaining
<marcoceppi> jono: It currently queries the entire /users API endpoint, for the name, user_id, and profile_image (which is a link to gravatar) gravatar uses md5 hashes of emails to identify users. So parses that URL and caches it in a sqlite database
<popey> haha
<balloons> wow.. seems quite odd
<popey> my browser remembers that picture :D
<jono> marcoceppi, gotcha, so there is no way to query based on a hashed email address?
<marcoceppi> jono: nope, I poked one of the devs about it, and that was removed because laywers got nervous
<jono> thanks marcoceppi for looking into this
<jono> marcoceppi, so ideally, I would prefer if someone involved in AskUbuntu maintained this database
<jono> and someone maintained the accomplishments too
<jono> marcoceppi, would you be happy to maintain the service?
<jono> and we can find someone to produce the accomplishments?
<jono> I could write a sample accomplishment and they can be replicated
<mhall119> marcoceppi: correct me if I'm wrong, but all you need is the user id, correct?
<marcoceppi> jono: I wouldn't mind maintaining the service, what would be involved with accomplishment maintenance?
<marcoceppi> mhall119: that's correct
<jono> marcoceppi, not a lot in terms of accom maintenance, they just need writing
<mhall119> marcoceppi: jono: then why not just ask the user for their id (or profile URL, which contains their id and username)?
<jono> marcoceppi, so can you expose all badges that a user has?
<jono> mhall119, that is what I was thinking
<jono> but it sounds like I cant query their API directly with the username
<marcoceppi> mhall119: honesty? There is OAuth now in API 2.0 - if you wanted to make it more complex
<marcoceppi> jono: you can query for username
<jono> marcoceppi, oh
<jono> marcoceppi, so we cant definitely take someone's username
<jono> and then use that to query their API
<mhall119> if the Accomplishment Viewer prompts me to enter my profile URL, and I give it http://askubuntu.com/users/4997/mhall119, that has all the information you need, doesn't it?
<marcoceppi> mhall119: yes, but what's to stop you from putting in http://askubuntu.com/users/41/marco-ceppi ?
<marcoceppi> I guess it's a matter of how accurate you want to be
<mhall119> marcoceppi: nothing, the same that stops me from putting someone else's launchpad email address in
<jono> marcoceppi, you can add others peoples usernames in Ubuntu Accomplioshments
<jono> which is fine
<mhall119> if I tell the accomplishments system that I'm Jono, it's going to give me all the trophies that Jono earns
<marcoceppi> mhall119: wasn't sure the scope of data integrity
<jono> we show these credentials when people share their trophies
<jono> so people would look stupid
<jono> if they use another ID
<marcoceppi> ah, then entering the URL would be easy
<mhall119> marcoceppi: yeah, you could maybe fool your friends into thinking you have more trophies than you deserve
<mhall119> but that's about it
<jono> can't we just ask for the username instead of the URL?
<marcoceppi> the user_id is the # between /users/ and /marco-ceppi
<marcoceppi> jono: you could, but there's no uniqueness in usernames
<mhall119> on the server, it's going to say "Jono earned this", regardless of whether it originated from Jono or from me
<jono> can we get the user id from the API?
<jono> ahhh
<jono> adding the URL will be fine
<mhall119> jono: URL would be easy enough, I think, since the user can just copy/paste it
<mhall119> then you can parse it for id and username
<jono> could one of you guys write a sample script that returns all the badges from a user?
<jono> I will then write a sample accomplishment and we can go from there
<jono> mhall119, agreed
<mhall119> marcoceppi: can you do that ^^ since you're familiar with the API?
<jono> marcoceppi, sorry for the misunderstanding
<jono> andyour time spent building the DB
<marcoceppi> jono: no problem
<jono> marcoceppi, thanks!
<jono> once I have a sample bit of code I can go from there
<jono> and get the accomplishments populated
<jcastro> marcoceppi: idea.
<jcastro> run that thing in the juju charm when we charm the accomplishment server?
<jcastro> basically, just shove it in the charm along with the other stuff
<jono> jcastro, we don't need that thing now
<jcastro> I'm willing to bet this won't be the first thing that needs a shim server to do stuff.
<jono> jcastro, we can speak to the API directly now :-)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I am just thinking long term
<jono> jcastro, well, long term, accessing their API directly makes more sense
<jono> I would prefer not to rely on small proxies of data where possible as people get busy
<jono> so this should work pretty well
<jono> mhall119, have you consumed JSON from a web service in Python?
<mhall119> jono: yeah, the LTP accomplishments do that
<jono> mhall119, is this how you talk to the LTP in the attend loco event accom?
<mhall119> jono: btw, there's a lot of copy/paste code in my LTP accomplishments, specifically around creating URLs for the API and consuming the json returned, can I move that somewhere reusable in the accomplishments system?
<mhall119> jono: yes
<marcoceppi> jono: Are you using py2.7 or 3?
<mhall119> jono: it's wrapped in the LocoTeamPortal class, but that's really all it does
<jono> marcoceppi, 2.7 right now, but we will need to port to 3 in 12.10
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> do the badges at http://stackoverflow.com/badges apply to everyone?
<jono> to all stack overflow sites...I mean
<mhall119> jono: is the /scripts/ directory in PYTHONPATH when the accomplishments checks are run?
<jono> mhall119, the location of the accomplishments dir is specified in .config/accomplishments/.accomplishments
<mhall119> jono: I'm thinking of somewhere I can put reusable code
<mhall119> library code
<jono> mhall119, hmmm good question
<mhall119> for example, all my LTP accomplishments have a copy of the LocoTeamPortal class, when ideally it would be in only one place that I can import from
<jono> we don't have a concept of re-usable code right now
<jono> mhall119, we could create a lib dir in scripts I guess
<mhall119> that would work
<mhall119> though the scripts would then need a way to get a full or relative path to that dir
<mhall119> so it can be added to sys.path
<jono> mhall119, hmmm
<jono> mhall119, for now, just duplicate the code
<jono> we will fix this in 0.3
<jono> actually no
<jono> we should fix this in 0.2
<jono> mhall119, can you file a bug about this against ubuntu-accomplishments-daemon
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jono> ok, so it looks like we might have the scripting side of AskUbuntu badges figured out
<jono> but we need some folks to write all the .accomplishment files and the documentation
<jono> jcastro, who do you think can help?
<jcastro> .accomplishments are python right?
<jcastro> maybe george edison
<jcastro> lemme ping him
<jono> jcastro, no accomplishments are just text files
<MrChrisDruif> Good UGT morning everyone
<jono> but they need to be detailed documentation of how to accomplish that badge
<jono> jcastro, I want to set up a branch with all the .accomplishments files and have someone flesh out the info out
<jcastro> sec, looking
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> oh that, that looks easy
<MrChrisDruif> ubuntu accomplishments is not yet available in the repos?
<jcastro> what's your timeline?
<jcastro> for .2?
<jono> jcastro, lets try for 0.2
<jono> I think it would be cool addition
<jono> but most of the work would need to happen this week
<jcastro> ugh, you're killing me bro
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> :)
<jono> jcastro, why? you are not doing the work, right :-)
<jono> I am not sure if pestering someone else to do the work is that hard lol
<jono> I am the one who needs to review all the scripts and docs ;-)
<jcastro> no, it's just I usually bother them for my own devious plans
<jono> heh
<jcastro> ok got 2
<jcastro> hmm, if these drives don't show up today I might do it
<jcastro> jono: is it one .accomplishment file per badge?
<jono> jcastro, so I am going to create a branch with all the files set up
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> ping me when you have the branch
<jcastro> I only need like one example one
<jono> and then I will push it and people can do the work there
<jcastro> heck yeah
<marcoceppi> jono: My python fails me
<marcoceppi> I'm not sure how to parse the json feed
<marcoceppi> jono: this is what I came up with though, except it doesn't work, so not sure how much help this will be: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013700/
<marcoceppi> just replacing the the user id in the query URL (41). the JSON that comes back has a list of "badges" which says it's weight, number of times awarded, and when awarded
<mhall119> jono: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/loco-portal-events-accomplishments/revision/143
<mhall119> I made a ./lib/ directory in scripts/ubuntu-community/, and then  I'm adding that from each of my LTP accomplishment scripts
<jcastro> jono: what's the lp address for AU accomplishments?
<jcastro> like, what would a person need to branch?
<mhall119> jcastro: for the code that runs the scripts, or for the accomplishment scripts themselves?
<jcastro> the .accomplishment files
<mhall119> lp:ubuntu-community-accomplishments for the community accomplishments
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> and for these they'd be under "support"
<jono> jcastro, I am creating the branch now
<jcastro> k
<jono> jcastro, there are loads of badges so it is taking me a while to set it up :-)
<jcastro> 73 iirc
<jcastro> yeah so much for the "oh I'll bust it out tonight"
<jono> indeed
<jcastro> it'll be fine though
<jono> we will need to divide and conquer on this one
<jono> but it will be awesome
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/3282/lets-integrate-ask-ubuntu-badges-with-the-operating-system
<jcastro> is what I am working on
<jcastro> I'll just wait for your branch, work on one, and document
<jcastro> then people can just branch and ROCK.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: are we doing tag badges?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: probably shouldn't?
<jcastro> I agree
<jcastro> marcoceppi: is there a way to find out if a person gets a tag badge?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yup
<jcastro> we'd only need to figure out "your first tag badge"
<marcoceppi> adding it to the example script for jono
<jcastro> perfect,
<jcastro> awesome.
<jcastro> tag badges are hard, people will dig that one
<mhall119> marcoceppi: jono: See my link above for an example of how to add reusable python code for the AskUbuntu accomplishments, without needing a change to the Accomplishments code itself
<jcastro> hmm ok, so since ubuntu accomplishments are "experience" based at most you'd get 73 per person
<marcoceppi> jono: here's a working example http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013750/
<marcoceppi> It appears Stack Exchange gzips their data stream, so that threw me off
<mhall119> even if you don't send the http headers telling it that's ok?
<marcoceppi> guess not
<mhall119> that's very presumptuous of them
<jono> thanks marcoceppi, will check in one sec
<jono> just finishing up this branch
<mhall119> popey: dude!
<popey> ?
<popey> too much?
<mhall119> your reply to our friend Mr. von Trollington
<mhall119> popey: too awesome
<popey> haha, thanks
<mhall119> that opening line, it was a thing of beauty
<popey> heheh
<MrChrisDruif> Did I miss something? O_O
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: do you follow me on G+?
<MrChrisDruif> I think I do
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: https://plus.google.com/u/0/109919666334513536939/posts/1vyrMGBfPmo
<jono> alright, that was the most boring 15 minutes of my life
<jono> but the branch is nearly set up
<jono> just going to create a single good .accomplishment example, and then you guys can rock with it
<jcastro> rock
<jono> jcastro, marcoceppi, mhall119 https://code.launchpad.net/~jonobacon/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/askubuntu-accomplishments
<marcoceppi> \m/
<jono> marcoceppi, so the code is not in there yet
<jono> jcastro, ok, so your mission...
<jono> inside that branch there is accomplishments/ubuntu-community/en/support/
<jono> there are a bunch of askubuntu files
<jono> each one of these needs good quality documentation
<jono> more information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Creating/Guide/AccomplishmentFile
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> oh nice
<jono> submit merge proposals for my branch
<jcastro> you made a template for each one
<jono> and then when the docs look good I can merge it in
<jono> jcastro, indeed
<jono> so quick question - can you lose badges?
<jcastro> no
<jono> I want to make sure we have testcases for each of these
<marcoceppi> unless SE removes the badge from the site, which they've only done 1 or two times
<jono> jcastro, ok, so can you rock on getting the docs in place from this?
<jcastro> on it
<jono> marcoceppi, looking at your code now
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> I['m going to do one or two to get the process down as I document it
<jono> jcastro, the only fields that need content adding to are summary, steps, tips, pitfalls, help, and links
<jono> ignore the rest, I sorted them out
<jcastro> ok, and maintainer right?
<jono> marcoceppi, wow, their API is *FAST*
<jono> jcastro, the person who writes the docs should change the maintainer field to their name and email
<jcastro> right
<jono> ahh so the badges are color coded too
<jono> cool, we can have different colored icons for this :-)
<jono> I will sort that out too
<jono> gotta run for a meeting brb
<jono> thanks marcoceppi, jcastro, mhall119!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: we should have the gold depend on the silver badge, and the silver depend on the bronze badge for badge sets
<marcoceppi> so people can trace what they need to do to get each badge
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> after or do it now?
<marcoceppi> whenever, just make sure whomever is working on that badge puts that in there
<jcastro> k, let me finish up the meta
<marcoceppi> kk
<jcastro> should `links` in the accomplishment point to just aksubuntu.com or the badge page?
<jono> marcoceppi, good idea about depends
<jono> still have two mins before this call
<jono> jcastro, links should be anything relavent
<marcoceppi> I'll work on a few tonight when I get home. I'm confused about where the JSON comes in
<jono> I suspect just askubuntu.com should be fine
<jcastro> ok
<jono> marcoceppi, thanks for the code, I suspect this is enough for me to be able to write almost all of the scripts
<jono> so when someone gets a badge, it cant be taken away for inactivity, right?
<marcoceppi> jono: correct
<marcoceppi> The only time a badge disappears is when SE removes it from the system. More often then not though they add badges
<jono> marcoceppi, cool, so for each accomplishment we are going to need a username that has the badge and one that doesnt
<jono> marcoceppi, thats fine
<marcoceppi> The badges each have a unique numerical value assigned to them (badge_id) if you need to track each badge individually (badges *may* be renamed)
<jono> marcoceppi, cool
<jono> marcoceppi, if it is ok with you, I will write one working accomplishment and then check that it is correct with you
<marcoceppi> jono: sounds good to me
<jono> thanks!
<jono> ok, back soon!
<technoviking> ok forums should show the Ubuntu font even if it not installed locallly
<MrChrisDruif> Using google's webfonts something like that technoviking ?
 * marcoceppi is traveling home. Will be back in a bit
<technoviking> MrChrisDruif: yup
<MrChrisDruif> Like so "<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Ubuntu:regular,italic,bold,bolditalic">
<MrChrisDruif> "
<technoviking> and mostlly fixed IE rendering
<MrChrisDruif> I used it on my own webpage
<MrChrisDruif> They added the ubuntu font very quickly I must say
<technoviking> nope, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013797/ to the base css in Vbulletin
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, k
<jcastro> jono: yearling accomplishment incoming
<marcoceppi> jcastro: what should we do for "help" in the accomplishment file?
<jcastro> leaving it is fine I think
<marcoceppi> k
<jcastro> ah nuts
<jcastro> he didn't put the space in AskUbuntu
<jcastro> so we'll have to fix that
<jcastro> ok, yearling done and submitted!
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> ok I think I messed that up
<jcastro> bzr push lp:~jorge/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/askubuntu-accomplishments/yearling-badge
<jcastro> right?
<jcastro> because I submitted to lp:~jorge/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/yearling-badge and that diff look way wrong
<jono> jcastro, hmmm, I think so, but then you propose it for merging into my askubuntu-accomplishments branch
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> that's where I messed up then
<jcastro> let me check
<jono> marcoceppi, still around?
<jono> jcastro, oh hang on
<jono> can each badge have multiple colors?
<jcastro> no
<jono> ok cool
<jono> phew :-)
<jcastro> a badge is either bronze, silver, or gold
<jono> awesome
<jono> and do badges depend on other badges?
<jcastro> no, but you get certain badges on the way to other ones
<jcastro> hmm, so yeah, I guess
<jono> ok cool
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> now check out my MP
<jcastro> this one should be right
<jcastro> it defaults to proposing to trunk
<jcastro> not your accomplishments branch
<jono> it should not propose to trunk, but to my branch
<jono> I want to get it all working in my branch before we merge into trunk
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> ok can you doublecheck my commands then?
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/3282/lets-integrate-ask-ubuntu-badges-with-the-operating-system
<jono> so when you propose it
<jono> you can propose it for merging into lp:~jonobacon/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/askubuntu-accomplishments
<jcastro> paste in lp:~jonobacon/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/askubuntu-accomplishments
<jcastro> right
<jono> what is a tag badge?
<jcastro> if you get votes for a tag
<jcastro> so like "unity" if you get a bunch of votes in the unity tag, etc.
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/badges?tab=tags
<jcastro> but we shouldn't count those individually
<jcastro> so marco made it so you get an accomplishment if you get one of these
<jcastro> jono: hey so George thinks he can script the whole thing
<jcastro> he's saying 80-80% done already
<jcastro> errr, 70-80% done
<jcastro> so I'm standing by to see what he says
<jono> jcastro, script what?
<jcastro> the entire thing
<jono> what entire thing?
<jcastro> generating the accomplishments files
<jono> he might be able to add the badge titles and single descriptions, but I will need the steps and summaries adding
<jcastro> nod
<jono> so he can probably get the title and description fields done
<jono> which is awesome
<jcastro> yep
<jono> and then the manual work can be the summary, steps, tips, and pitfalls
<jono> nice!
<jcastro> basically just a step #2 to what you did
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> oh
<jono> I nearly have the script working
<jcastro> you didn't mention pitfalls in the initial example btw
<jono> no?
<jono> oh we will want to add those
<jono> can you ask george to script adding those fields?
<jcastro> yeah one sec
<jono> ok, so jcastro, the big list of badges I added,those are none tag badges, right?
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> those are the ones you want
<jono> cool
<jcastro> is tips and pitfalls a requirement or a bonus?
<jcastro> some of these are vague on purpose
<jcastro> or they're so simple the description and/or title are the steps
<jono> tips and pitfalls are not requirements
<jono> for a first cut we don't need them
<jono> jcastro, any idea where I can find a list of all badges and their badge_id numbers?
<jcastro> http://api.askubuntu.com/1.1/usage/methods/badges
<jcastro> look for badge_id
<jcastro> http://api.askubuntu.com/1.1/badges actually
<jcastro> sorry
<jcastro> hmm, that includes tag_based
<jcastro> so I would hit that then look for  "tag_based": false
<bkerensa> jono: making great progress on CLS marketing :P got two local VIP's coming
<jono> bkerensa, oh nice!
<jcastro> don't forget folks
<jcastro> it's taco tuesday!
<marcoceppi> jono: I'm back
 * bkerensa needs to lay off spicy food for awhile... I have been using Sriracha and other hot sauces on nearly everything and last night it went bad
<bkerensa> >.<
<jono> marcoceppi, cool, want to show you something in one sec
<marcoceppi> kk
<jcastro> I'm confused about the forums accomplishment
<jcastro> "ubuntu forums ubuntu member" is the same as "approved ubuntu member"
<jrgifford> howdy george_e.
<george_e> Hi.
<jcastro> jono: meet, george_e, george_e, meet jono
<george_e> jono: Hello.
<pleia2> if it's talking about ubuntu members via the forums https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-forum-members is probably the team that should be used for forums members
<jcastro> right, but the achievement is the same
<jcastro> you become an ubuntu member
<pleia2> yeah, but it only works in that direction
<pleia2> you can be an ubuntu member but not be a forums member
<george_e> I've got the second revision of my script here: http://dpaste.com/hold/753175/
<jcastro> george_e: oh, we don't want tag badges right now either
<jcastro> dunno if you check for that
<george_e> I did.
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> pitfalls: %(description)s
<jcastro> can be pitfalls: A set of things the user should avoid while persuing this accomplishment (each one added on a new line).
<jono> hey george_e!
<george_e> jcastro: So revert to your template?
<jono> marcoceppi, can I check if a userid exists or not?
<jcastro> george_e: just for pitfalls
<jcastro> the rest looks awesome
<jrgifford> jono: yes. it'll return a 404 iirc.
<jono> jrgifford, it doesnt seem to
<jono> it returns 200
<george_e> jono: Are you using the API?
<jono> george_e, yep
<george_e> jcastro: Great, I'll fix that.
<george_e> jono: Yeah, it will return 200 even if it fails.
<george_e> You need to check to see if 'items' in the JSON response is empty.
<marcoceppi> jono: you can make an api call to /users/## and the total: will be 0
<marcoceppi> http://api.askubuntu.com/1.1/users/99999
<jono> george_e, thanks
<jono> thanks marcoceppi
<george_e> marcoceppi: They're discontinuing v1.1 of the API.
<george_e> I strongly suggest moving to v2.0.
<jrgifford> george_e is correct, better to build it right from the ground up
<marcoceppi> george_e: true, it's just much more convenient to use at the moment
<jono> ok, I will finish getting this script ready and then you guys can take a look
<george_e> jcastro:  A set of things the user should avoid while persuing this accomplishment (each one added on a new line).
<george_e> Whoops.
<george_e> Clipboard is being mean to me.
<jcastro> yes, correct!
<jcastro> :)
<jono> marcoceppi, george_e this is what I am working on: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1013911/
<jono> it is 1.1 though
<george_e> jcastro: http://dpaste.com/hold/753176/
<george_e> There we go.
<jono> how is this different in 2.0?
<marcoceppi> jono: the URL you use will be slightly different
<marcoceppi> let me get you a more updated sample
<jcastro> george_e: looks good to me, generate and propose next?
<george_e> K.
<george_e> The updated URL would be something like http://api.stackexchange.com/2.0/users/{id}?site=askubuntu
<jono> marcoceppi, ok, so I have this working with 1.1
<jono> let me try the new URL
<marcoceppi> jono: you just need to change two lines:
<jono> marcoceppi, :-)
<marcoceppi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013916/
<marcoceppi> 22 and 35
<jono> marcoceppi, it doesnt like "for badge in badges_data['badges']:"
<jono> not badges key
<marcoceppi> ah, it's 'items' now
<marcoceppi> instead of 'badges'
<marcoceppi> so, three lines
<jono> marcoceppi, awesome, thanks!
<jono> ok, so the script is working
<jono> and I can match this to all the badge IDs
<jono> marcoceppi, any idea where the 2.0 version of http://api.askubuntu.com/1.1/badges is?
<jono> or should the badge IDs be the same?>
<marcoceppi> jono: badge ids are the same
<george_e> http://api.stackexchange.com/2.0/badges?site=askubuntu
<jono> marcoceppi, cool
<jono> thanks
<jono> george_e, so did you have a MP you wanted to land on my branch?
<jono> george_e, looking at http://dpaste.com/hold/753176/ - there should be no code in there
<jono> the .accomplishment is literally just the fields
<jrgifford> jono: that's the code that generates the acomplishments.
<jono> jrgifford, oh gotcha
<george_e> I'll have the merge request very soon.
<jono> thanks george_e
<george_e> Just finishing up supper.
<jono> george_e, can you do me one other favor?
<george_e> What?
<jono> george_e, can you change all references to 'needs-information=askubuntu-username' to 'needs-information=askubuntu-user-url'
<jono> thanks
<george_e> Sure.
<jono> thanks george_e
<jono> jcastro, hey, do you have a hi-res SVG of the Ask speech bubble?
<george_e> I do.
<jono> george_e, cool, could you mail it to me at jono@ubuntu.com?
<jono> thanks!
<george_e> Actually, I have it hosted on my website.
<george_e> http://stackoverflow.quickmediasolutions.com/images/askubuntu.svg
<jono> thanks george_e
<marcoceppi> jcastro: you know we only have two tag based badges
<jcastro> no I mean the ones like "11.04"
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, we only have two, 10.10 and unity
<marcoceppi> wait
<marcoceppi> nvm
<marcoceppi> Was reading the API wrong
<jcastro> I count 27
<marcoceppi> yeah, the API was only showing 20
<george_e> jono: Which branch do you want me to propose merging into?
<jcastro> lp:~jonobacon/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/askubuntu-accomplishments
<jcastro> george_e: ^
<george_e> K.
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-30
<george_e> https://code.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/askubuntu-badges-updated/+merge/107893
<george_e> That look right?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> there's some html in there
<jcastro> but nothing we can't fix
<george_e> Also, is anything uploaded to paste.ubuntu.com permanent?
<jcastro> I am not sure
<george_e> Well either way, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013936/ is the code to generate the files (in case someone wants to bookmark it).
<jcastro> maybe including the script somewhere in the accomplishments branch
<george_e> Where?
<jcastro> but jono can just add it if he needs it
<jcastro> dunno
<george_e> Ah, okay.
<george_e> I'll let him decide.
<jcastro> <3 this looks awesome dude
<george_e> Sweet.
<marcoceppi> luckily we don't get new badges but ever so often
 * jcastro waits for a merge before he starts working on one
<jrgifford> we get (on average) about two a cycle now.
<jrgifford> (or something along those lines)
<george_e> jcastro: I see what you mean about the HTML now.
 * george_e is looking over the diff.
<jono> thanks george_e!
<george_e> Welocme.
<jono> jcastro, george_e reviewing your branches now
<jcastro> we have to touch each one anyway
<jcastro> jono: throw mine away
<jono> jcastro, ok
<jcastro> I'll resubmit based on what george has done
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I'll help out in a minute when everythings merged
<marcoceppi> Divide and conquer
<jcastro> indeed
<george_e> Okay everyone. I have to disappear for about an hour or so. Please email me <admin@quickmediasolutions.com> if you have any questions.
<jcastro> you rock dude!
<jcastro> you've saved us like, hours of menial labor
<jcastro> so we can concentrate on a different set of menial labor. :)
<marcoceppi> I'm about to chow down on some chinese food and watch BSG, ping me when everythings ready for tidying
<jcastro> I just finished tacos
<jono> thanks george_e
<jono> jcastro, branch updated
<jono> you can now rock on with the descriptions
<marcoceppi> booya
<marcoceppi> jcastro: how do you want to split this up?
<jcastro> I was going to do the bottom 3
<jcastro> yearling and up
<marcoceppi> okay, I'll take the top down
<marcoceppi> for the first few
<jcastro> I wrote out the instructions
<jcastro> after that go back to your charms, these are easy enough I can find others
<marcoceppi> k
<jcastro> hah, that gives me an idea
<marcoceppi> Do we have different icons for bronze, silver, and gold?
<jono> marcoceppi, making them now
<jono> it looks sweet
<marcoceppi> awesome! which is the updated branch? the one listed above is still pending the merge
<jono> marcoceppi, I haven't dropped the images in yet
<jono> let me take a screenshot
<marcoceppi> I meant for the changes from george_e
<jcastro> waiting on the merge
<jcastro> don't do it before then
<jono> http://imgur.com/WqZdB
<jono> ahhh
<jcastro> marcoceppi: here's my personal goal for this project
<jcastro> http://ct.fra.bz/ol/fz/sw/i60/5/5/29/frabz-DOES-ENOUGH-TO-BE-IN-THE-BLOG-POST-BAILS-RIGHT-AFTER-4899ca.jpg
<jono> marcoceppi, it was a big merge, probably take a while to merge in
<jcastro> :)
<marcoceppi> jcastro: haha
<jcastro> aww man, URL ruins it
<marcoceppi> jcastro: http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/21167693.jpg
<jcastro> my normal meme generator is showing broken images
<jcastro> also, ;_; that I have a "normal meme generator".
<jono> oops
<jono> I merged it all into the main branch
<jono> lol
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> that's ok right?
<jcastro> you'll just be a half step closer before you merge it back in?
<cjohnston> mornin
<marcoceppi> jono: so should we work off the trunk now or wait for the au branch to be updated?
<jono> marcoceppi, I am reverting from trunk
<jcastro> marcoceppi: I think he's more like "hang on fellas"
<jcastro> I can flag a bunch of worthless stuff if you're looking for something to do? :)
<jono> lets keep working on from my branch
<jono> pushing george's work therenoq
<jono> ok it is merged
<jcastro> YEAH!
<jcastro> marcoceppi: hey I know you know how to do this
<jcastro> but smoketest this on your first one:
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/a/3283/235
<marcoceppi> jcastro: can do
<jono> ok guys
<jono> I pushed the trophy images
<jono> these are a first cut based on the the colors from the site
<jono> they are askubuntu-gold.png, askubuntu-silver.png, and askubuntu-bronze.png
<jono> so they can be added to the .accomplishment files in the icon field
<marcoceppi> nice! these rule
<jono> marcoceppi, :-)
<jono> this is going to be awesome :-)
<jono> thanks for the help
<jcastro> ok, there's Yerling again
<jcastro> dude
<jcastro> marcoceppi: I just realized
<jono> hmm how can I search and replace across a bunch of files?
<jcastro> we could use pitfalls to fix behavior
<jcastro> for tumbleweed for example
<marcoceppi> jono: grep and sed?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: good call!
<jcastro> ok I'm going up to tumbleweed now
<jono> done it
<jcastro> how many spaces for steps: and pitfalls:?
<jcastro> is it a tab?
<jcastro> for the multiple lines
<jono> exactly, pitfalls and tips are for telling people how to behave
<marcoceppi> jcastro: Should we create an accomplishment "Registered on Ask Ubuntu"
<marcoceppi> that way each step doesn't have to say "Register on Ask Ubuntu"
<jono> I have something to show you
<marcoceppi> and then we can lock all the accomplishments until someone registers on the site
<jono> marcoceppi, jcastro http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7103/7298678908_b2c6e6fe22_b.jpg
<marcoceppi> epic.
<jono> so one thing we added for 0.2 is sub-categories
<jono> so we can divide these up into logical groups
<marcoceppi> So would that be, like for instance, there are three badges associated with promotion of a question (one bronze, silver, and gold) would they be grouped?
<jono> marcoceppi, so we should think of a set of categories you can break all the badges into
<jono> e.g:
<jono> Editing
<jono> Promoting
<jono> etc
<marcoceppi> Ah, I see. That makes sense
<jono> marcoceppi, subcats look like this: http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5076/7245570936_67f5cf3e71_b.jpg
<jono> they appear as a bar below the filters
<jono> marcoceppi, it would be cool if you and jcastro could sit down and decide what those categories will be
<marcoceppi> yeah, wonder where he is
<jcastro> someone did this already
<jcastro> let me look
<jcastro> http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/67397/list-of-all-badges-with-full-descriptions
<jcastro> there you go dude ^^^
<jcastro> see badge families!
<jcastro> it's like the third answer
<jcastro> we can combine them too
<jcastro> so like "Flagging, editing, and cleanup" etc.
<jono> cool, well you guys take care of making some awesome descriptions
<jono> and categories, and I will make sure all the scripts are working
<jcastro> ok so how to do categories
<marcoceppi> jcastro jono should Category be AskUbuntu or Ask Ubuntu?
<jcastro> we need to put this in the metaquestion
<jcastro> before people start editing and not adding them
<jono> marcoceppi, so the main category is Ask Ubuntu
<jono> but then the subcategory will be something such as Editing or Flagging
<jcastro> well, we already generated it as "AskUbuntu"
<jono> jcastro, we can fix that
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so:
<jcastro> subcategory: foo
<jcastro> ^^ ?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: in that case we should be updating them
<jcastro> I know
<jcastro> I just realized that
<jono> I will fix that now, hang on
<jcastro> don't!
<jcastro> we checked it out
<jcastro> we'll just clobber
<jcastro> wait for us to merge proposal first!
<jono> jcastro, that's now how bazaar works :-)
<jcastro> ok
<jono> ok all the categories are fixed
<jono> they now have a space in them
<marcoceppi> I hate this message: http://i.imgur.com/QMZOd.png
<jcastro> ah crap
<jcastro> I just pushed into the same branch as before
<jcastro> oh wait, that's fine then
<jcastro> when he merges it it'll just do all of them at once right?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah
<marcoceppi> the merge proposal will update
<marcoceppi> I'm not going to do a merge proposal for each one since I plan on doing about five
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> good idea, I'm still getting the hang of it
<jcastro> if you use sublime you can just open the entire dir in one editor
<jcastro> because it's awesome
<marcoceppi> jcastro: we should probably lock down a subcategory naming scheme
<jcastro> http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/68259/150182
<jcastro> ^^^^ there it is
<marcoceppi> just use the whole name?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> keep the case too
<marcoceppi> are you keeping "badges" in there as well?
<jcastro> yep
<marcoceppi> cool
<marcoceppi> easy enough
<jono> hey guys, back later
<jono> dont add the subcats to the .accomplishment files yet
<jcastro> ugh
<marcoceppi> oops
<jono> just decide which badges will be in which category
<jcastro> make up your mind!
<jono> wtf
<jono> all I asked was you to decide on categories
<jono> did you add them using the correct formatting?
<jono> if you did, then fine, add them
<jcastro> subcategory=Name
<jcastro> ^^ ?
<jono> no
<jono> where did you read that?
<jono> it is category=Cat:subcat
<jono> e.g:
<jcastro> that's what category is
<jono> category=Ask Ubuntu:Editing
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> no problem
<jono> back later
<jcastro> ok, got it this time!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: oh dang, there's a tips section too
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~jorge/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/yearling-badge/+merge/107896
<jcastro> any idea what's going on here?
<jcastro> +<<<<<<< TREE ?
<marcoceppi> You've got conflicts
<jcastro> "You are missing 3 revisions"
<jcastro> ok so resolve my stuff and then resubmit?
<mhall119> jcastro broke bzr
<marcoceppi> mhall119: I expected no less
<jcastro> heh
<marcoceppi> jcastro: you should be able to bzr merge
<jcastro> I did
<marcoceppi> then when it flips out
<jcastro> committed and pushed
<jcastro> ok so basically, pull inbetween each time I work
 * jcastro is making a mess in the changelog
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I'm having the same issue, it's because jono fixed all the Ask Ubuntu category things
<mhall119> jcastro: use feature branches and only pull to your local trunk
<mhall119> keeps things cleaner that way
<mhall119> or use the new colocated branches
<jcastro> link to docs on that?
<marcoceppi> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> your diff looks way worse than mine
<marcoceppi> jcastro: http://i.imgur.com/aGmg3.png
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> mine is now resolved
<marcoceppi> \o/
<jcastro> ok we both appear sane now
<jcastro> let's hope he doesn't read the logs
<jcastro> "On second thought guys, stop touching my stuff"
<marcoceppi> haha
<marcoceppi> I keep filling up his inbox because I keep botching the merge proposal
 * george_e is back now.
<marcoceppi> starting to get pretty efficient at this
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I still think we should create a "Joined Ask Ubuntu" accomplishment and make all these a requirement of that
<jrgifford> marcoceppi: totally do it.
<marcoceppi> Well it's going to be pretty tedious to go through and add depends: ubuntu-community/askubuntu-registered
<marcoceppi> I'll wait until we have all the accomplishments
<marcoceppi> jrgifford: you should totally get in on this fun and do a few accomplishments :)
<jrgifford> marcoceppi: nah, i'm going to go finish cleaning up all those bad tags.
<jrgifford> and then about the time i'm finished
<jrgifford> there will be MOAR
<jrgifford> and the vicious cycle shall continue
<marcoceppi> yup
<nhandler> marcoceppi: I've thought about making a 'Jono Bacon Accomplishment'. You earn this accomplishment when your name is Jono Bacon ;)
<marcoceppi> ha
<marcoceppi> I think I'm just about done for the evening
<jcastro> me too
<cjohnston> bkerensa: ping
<jono> hey jcastro, marcoceppi
<jcastro> our MPs are noisy
<jcastro> but they should work. :)
<jono> cool :-)
<jono> reviewing now
<jono> jcastro, this looks good, but the summary sections are a bit thin
<jcastro> alot of these are really simple
<jono> I know we have a lot to get through, but we are going to want to make sure they are nice and expansive with information, explaining the concepts etc
<jono> jcastro, as an example
<jono> in the Autobiographer one
<jono> the summary is "Completed all user profile fields"
<jono> it would be useful to explain what a profile is, why the user needs to care, how to access it, and which fields are available
<jono> this is a good start though
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> can we put URLs in the summary?
<jono> sure
<jono> use HTML links
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> that will work then
<jcastro> I'll tell Marco tomorrow
<jono> think of each bit of info as a wikipedia page about it
<jono> thanks!
<jono> I will commit this work though
<jono> this is off to a great start :-)
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/3282/lets-integrate-ask-ubuntu-badges-with-the-operating-system
<jcastro> can you add your guidance to the answer?
<jcastro> that's the instructions people will be following
<jcastro> <--- bed now nite
<jono> will do
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> Its official I need to get rid of my new dell laptop and get a System76 :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: http://i.imgur.com/8L7hf.jpg
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> bkerensa, what is it?
<bkerensa> dholbach: a certain system76 laptop :P review should be on OMG sometime this week >.< when I wake up :P
<dholbach> ah cool
<bkerensa> did a full teardown :D
<czajkowski> morning folks
<cjohnston> afternoon
<czajkowski> cjohnston: hows things?
<cjohnston> goin well
<cjohnston> you?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: half way through, still coping?
<czajkowski> good mad busy but loving it :)
<cjohnston> ya.. other than the one issue we talked about, no issues that are related to me :-)
<cjohnston> and Hope is happy
<cjohnston> so life is good
<czajkowski> ah how is my tea lady :)
<cjohnston> having tea right now actually
<cjohnston> there is a high tea thing i guess
<dholbach> czajkowski, hey - how are you doing?
<dholbach> czajkowski, is there a bug open about work items in blueprints and LP autocorrecting the input?
<czajkowski> dholbach: hmm
<czajkowski> dholbach: lemmie go and see
<czajkowski> I know there is someone working on bp stuff
<czajkowski> jamestunnicliffe is the person
<dholbach> whenever I change things it automatically deletes or duplicates other work items
<czajkowski> dholbach: gimmie 2 mins to go and look
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1004416 I guess
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004416 in launchpad "Work Items not allowing users to edit them properly" [High,Triaged]
<czajkowski> dholbach: ah that one
<dholbach> it makes work items hard to work with
<dholbach> dpm, Alter!
<czajkowski> dholbach: nods
<dholbach> dpm, wie gehts?
<dpm> dholbach, hey, gut!, und dir?
<dholbach> auch gut :)
<dholbach> dpm, hast Du shell Zugriff auf auf developer.u.c?
<dpm> dholbach, ja, aber nur für die 'api' und 'packaging' Ordner. Ich nehme an, 'packaging' ist was du brauchst? ;-)
<dholbach> dpm, kannst Du schauen ob libjs-jquery installiert ist?
<czajkowski> not James sorry danilo
<dpm> dholbach, nicht installiert:
<dpm> $ aptitude show libjs-jquery
<dpm> Package: libjs-jquery
<dpm> New: yes
<dpm> State: not installed
<dpm> Version: 1.3.3-2ubuntu1
<dholbach> dpm, super, danke
<dpm> dholbach, du kannst vielleicht in #is fragen, wenn es nur um einen einzelnen Paket geht, sie können bestimmt es gleich installieren
<dholbach> mrevell, hey - how are you doing? any chance we can reprioritise https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1004416? in my case it deletes/changes data when I try to change work item states
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004416 in launchpad "Work Items not allowing users to edit them properly" [High,Triaged]
<dholbach> dpm, ich glaub ich werd es manuell einstricken - ich brauch wahrscheinlich auch eine neuere version
<dholbach> dpm, aber danke nochmal
<mrevell> dholbach, lemme look
<mrevell> dholbach, Leave it with me
<dholbach> mrevell, thanks a bunch!
<dholbach> mrevell, I'll work around it for now, just wanted to make sure it is on somebody's radar :)
<mrevell> dholbach, Yeah, sorry about that. I'll speak to James and Danilo.
<dholbach> mrevell, I'm sure it wasn't you sitting on the database server just to irk me :)
<mrevell> well...
<mrevell> :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: we do like to torment you , you know ;p
<dholbach> yeah, it'd be a random "accident" in the database
<dholbach> dpm, könntest du das update-packaging-guide script nochmal updaten und ausführen?
<dholbach> dpm, bitte bitte bitte
<dpm> with sugar on top? :)
<dholbach> (mit den Umgebungsvariablen)
<dholbach> und Sahne obendrauf :)
<dpm> super, dann ja :)
<dpm> gib mir 2 Minuten
 * dholbach queues http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wi8Fv0AJA4
 * czajkowski has http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsXX1ws739Y  blaring
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi0erY0WG6A&ob=av2e  nextin the queue ;) brilliant tune for training with
<dholbach> dpm, still there? :)
<dpm> dholbach, done. It turned out to be some very long 2 minutes, sorry
<dpm> it must have been the music :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> dpm, did you run it with the correct environment variables?
<dholbach> maybe I need to wait until the cache is updated?
<dpm> argh, I didn't pull the latest revision from bzr
 * dpm retries
<dpm> dholbach, try now
<dholbach> we're happy now :-D
<dpm> cool :)
<dholbach> check out http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/getting-set-up.html for example
<dholbach> the floating ToC on the right hand side
<dpm> ah, look at that floating TOC
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> nice :)
<dholbach> l3on rocks :)
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dpm> cool
<marcoceppi>  jono jcastro I updated the 7 accomplishments I did yesterday to be more detailed
<jcastro> marcoceppi: we can use html!
<jcastro> marcoceppi: that works out, we can link the FAQ, etc, even meta articles and all that.
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I know! I updated my accomplishments to use FAQ
<marcoceppi> this rules
<marcoceppi> I'm tempted to do more, but I'll hold off and work on the WP charm instead
<jcastro> we're less than 20 charms away from 100!
<marcoceppi> epic
<dpm> hey cjohnston, around? Do you know what needs to be done for a blueprint to appear on status.u.c? I've got mine approved, but not all of them appear on s.u.c.
<balloons> dpm, it takes awhile for the sync to occur, it's not realtime
<dpm> balloons, yeah yeah, I know. The issue is that the series goal was not set, I need to get jono to approve them.
<dpm> oh actually, as a track lead you have approval superpowers, right?
<dpm> so if I'm really nice to you...
<balloons> lol..
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> balloons, jono has approved them already, they just need to have the series goal set (which I've just done) and approved (which I can't). If I give you the links, would you mind approving the series goal (it's only 3 of them)?
<balloons> dpm, if you wish..
<balloons> I am confident in my ability to click a button :-)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> balloons,
<dpm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-loco-portal-design-iteration
<dpm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-appdevelopers-events
<dpm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-appdevelopers-site-incremental-improvements
<balloons> dpm, done
 * dpm hugs balloons
<dpm> thanks!
<bobweaver> hello there I am about to give a store some live cds to give out to the customers I have put togeather a "pack"  for ubuntu advantage but have nothing for the community support and was wondering if any one knew where to get a up-to-date pdf's of "where too get help " community
<bobweaver> I have this already http://ubuntustreetteam.tk/UA.pdf
<bobweaver> for Ubuntu advantage but nothing for community
<balloons> bobweaver, hmm.. you could just whip a pdf up if you wished listing things like askubuntu, the forums, IRC, mailing lists, etc
<balloons> I believe there is a wiki page linked from ubuntu.com that details the same
<bobweaver> yeah just wondering if there are anything already (bit lazy ) :)
<bobweaver> like I just found this http://princessleia.com/presentations/FindingHelpInUbuntuScale9x.pdf and it is nice but needs "dots" & "branding "
<cjohnston> dpm: so your good to go?
<dpm> cjohnston, yes I am, thanks! Actually, a quick question, how often does status.ubuntu.com update?
<cjohnston> right now three hours
<dpm> cool, thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> g'nite
<balloons> bobweaver, not to my knowledge, nothing ready to roll
<balloons> but it's still earlish for me, so heh..
<bobweaver> :)
<technoviking> morning all
<technoviking> jono: is the new AoC on O'Reilly yet?
<jono> technoviking, yup
<technoviking> found it :)
<jono> mhall119, balloons, jcastro, dpm, dholbach all set?
<dholbach> yep, in a sec :)
<dpm> ready to roll
<balloons> more than ready
<balloons> I'm set
<jono> ok firing this baby up
<jono> mhall119, balloons, jcastro, dpm, dholbach invite sent
<jono> marcoceppi, pushed your branch :-)
<marcoceppi> \o/
<jono> marcoceppi, so one of the things I was talking to jcastro about is the detail of the descriptions
<jono> I think we are going to need to provide more documentation in each one
<jono> you can think of each accomplishment as a small wikipedia page about how to get started
<jono> for example, if it is about someone's profile, it would explain what a profile is, why the user should care, etc
<marcoceppi> jono: I thought I did that, is there not enough detail?
<jono> marcoceppi, can you give me an example of one?
<jono> for me to look up
<marcoceppi> jono: the first seven, benefactor, autobiographer, etc
<jono> marcoceppi, so a good example is Analytical - it would be cool if the summary was fleshed out a little more explaining what a FAQ is, the kind of questions you can find in it, and why a user would care
<jono> you see what I mean?
<jono> marcoceppi, your work here is awesome btw
<marcoceppi> cool, makes sense
<jono> I just want to ensure these accomplishments are as complete as possible :-)
<marcoceppi> I guess it's hard because I *know* all this so it's like "duh, FAQ"
<jono> marcoceppi, lol, indeed
<jono> yeah, my recommendation to accomplishments creators is to assume the user doesn't know anything about that award
<jono> e.g. they don't know what a FAQ is
<technoviking> jono and jcastro: the forums theme is done, and as close to the branding guidelines as vBulletin will allow
<marcoceppi> gotchya
<jono> so we have to do a certain amount of explaining
<jono> thanks marcoceppi!
<jono> technoviking, nice work!
<marcoceppi> thank you jono!
<jono> marcoceppi, I *really* appreciate your work here, I think it is going to really help a lot of people get interested in Ask Ubuntu
<marcoceppi> Anything to help community awareness!
 * jono hi-fives marcoceppi
<jono> marcoceppi, quick q
<jono> how did you say I should check if a userid exists again?
<marcoceppi> jono: shoot
<marcoceppi> You can query the user directly: http://api.stackexchange.com/2.0/users/41?site=askubuntu (41 being the user_id) if items is empty (http://api.stackexchange.com/2.0/users/999999?site=askubuntu) , the user doesn't exist. Also you might want to get an API key as it's limited to 300 queries an hour otherwise
<marcoceppi> jono: http://stackapps.com/apps/oauth/register
<jono> marcoceppi, cool
<jono> and how do I exceed the API limit? there is a free key?
<marcoceppi> jono: the key is free
<marcoceppi> just tack &key=<API_KEY> to your queries
<jono> thanks marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> jono: each call has a few header items, mainly quota_remaining, quota_max, and has_more. the first two are pretty self explanatory, the third lets you know if there are more results, so you could tack on an &page=2 (and keep incrementing until has_more is false)
<marcoceppi> The last caveat that happens in API 2.0 that wasn't there in 1.X is a "backoff" key. If backoff exists in the list, it'll let you know how many seconds to sleep before you can make another request. I've only come across it once, if you don't obey the backoff it'll drop requests for X minutes. It's the API's way of saying "chill for a few"
<marcoceppi> But that was when I was building the email -> user service database, so I was querying the API a few times a second, around the four hundredth time backoff started appearing in the query
<marcoceppi> I don't think the Accomplishments system will be doing any load like that though, at least not right now
<jcastro> popey: marcoceppi: 3tb drives are here
<jcastro> tonight, we dine ... on BUTTER.
<popey> :D
<marcoceppi> niceeee
<popey> you missed the "MWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAAAA" on the end of that btw
<jcastro> I don't want to gloat
<jcastro> plenty can go wrong here
<popey> in the last week i have (online) dropped two devices from my array, and re-added them back in, and rebalanced..
<popey> all whilst rsnapshot is backing up stuff onto it
<popey> btrfs is pretty amazing
<marcoceppi> btrfs is pretty rock hard awesome
<popey> if you get problems, ask my mate darksatanic in #btrfs, he knows his onions
<jcastro> and his satan apparently
<popey> he also looks like linus torvalds
<jono> marcoceppi, hey
<marcoceppi> o/
<jono> I am registering
<jono> do I need to "Enable Client Side OAuth Flow"
<jono> I am not sure what thatmeans
<jono> I just want to access the API
<marcoceppi> That means "Does your app require OAuth access" which is a no for this
<jono> cool
<jono> seems I need an OAuth Domain
<jono> which I am not sure what this is
<marcoceppi> once you register you'll get a few keys, one will just be "key"
<marcoceppi> IIRC those domain fields are optional
<jono> it wont let me register without setting an OAuth Domain
<marcoceppi> I would just put ubuntu.com for now
<marcoceppi> it's not needed since you're not using OAuth, but you *can* enable it again in the future if you need to
<marcoceppi> which is probably why they're asking for it now
<jono> marcoceppi, ok, I have a key
<jono> so how do I add this?
<marcoceppi> each URL that calls api.stackexchange.com/2.0/ will need &key=<KEY> added to the end of the URL
<jono> ok cool
<marcoceppi> that should give you 10k an hour
<jono> ok, I think we are all set
<jono> I will add a few scripts now
<jono> the script works well
<marcoceppi> awesome
<jono> marcoceppi, what did you say is the best place to find all the badge IDs?
<jono> marcoceppi, this is the script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1015040/
<marcoceppi> jono: sticking with the 2.0 API this is the best endpoint: http://api.stackexchange.com/2.0/badges?pagesize=100&order=asc&sort=type&site=askubuntu&filter=!-rgl)2qV&key= that will give you a list of badges just make sure to check that badge_type is "named" and not "tag_based". All the badges will be under the "items" list
<jono> marcoceppi, have the badge IDs changed from the 1.x API?
<marcoceppi> jono: they should not have, let me do a quick check
<jono> thanks
<jono> I am adding them now from the 1.1 docs
<marcoceppi> jono: no change. You can use 1.1 - it's just been depreciated so it will be going away sooner or later. No idea qhen
<marcoceppi> http://stackapps.com/questions/3439/deprecating-api-v1-x
<jono> thanks marcoceppi
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: can you slap OMG's backend with a trout
<marcoceppi> jono: also, you can remove the import simplejson from the top, I went with the json module instead
<bkerensa> a hobgoblin scored an excellent hit on you
<hobgoblin> he would
<jono> thanks marcoceppi
<jono> marcoceppi, I am being pretty blunt with this right now, but I want to roll much of this common code into a lib, but we need to add support to that to the system
<jono> so I will fix that later
<marcoceppi> cool
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jono> marcoceppi, jcastro ok, all the scripts are now in
<jono> the thing we are now missing are the tests
<balloons> jono, you know you don't need tests :-)
<jono> balloons, lol
<jono> we do for this :-)
<jono> balloons, we need to hop on the phone today to sync up
<balloons> I'm transitioning now, so if you have time you have a fully fueled version of me right now
<jono> balloons, transitioning?
<czajkowski> what would happen if we locked balloons and jcastro in a room full up on energry drinks
<czajkowski> BOING BOING explosion!
<balloons> my mastery of the english language is sometimes so high it's impossible to understand (NOT!)
<jono> lol
<jono> balloons, don't have time now, will do in a few hours
<balloons> jono, suffice to say I have time now if you wish
<balloons> lol.. kk
<jono> marcoceppi, jcastro, ok I am adding all the tests now
<jono> what would be really handy is if you guys could figure out the dependencies
<jono> which accom depend on what
<marcoceppi> jono: I've been doing that in the ones I'm working on
<jono> marcoceppi, ahhh gotcha, well I am nearly half way through all of these so dont worry about the tests
<jono> marcoceppi, I didnt see any committed tests so I am ploughing through them
<marcoceppi> oh, I'm working on the dependencies, not any tests :)
<jono> oh sorry
<jono> my bad
<jono> cool
<jono> yeah, thats cool :-)
<jono> marcoceppi, another quick question
<marcoceppi> yup
<jono> with the key, is the traffic throttled if there are X number of requests a minute?
<marcoceppi> 30 req/s
<jono> oh 30 sec
<jono> that should be fine :-)
<marcoceppi> that's what the backoff thing was about
<jono> backoff thing?
<marcoceppi> Yeah, just like with quota_remaining and quota_max, there is a backoff key that pops up when the API sense either your key or IP hitting the API too many times per second. It's value is the number of seconds the API requests your application to sleep before it hits the API again
<marcoceppi> but I don't think you'll have any issue with that anytime soon
<jono> cool
<jono> this is another reason why the dependencies are important, so we don't hammer the API
<jono> well I have added all the tests now
<marcoceppi> aye
<jono> so we are basically in a situation where we just need all the .accomplishment files fixing up and then we can land this
<marcoceppi> Can you have multiple dependencies?
<jono> marcoceppi, yes
<jono> comma separated
<marcoceppi> one per line I assume
<marcoceppi> or comma separated
<jono> comma separated
<marcoceppi> cool
<jono> marcoceppi, I assume you are setting the correct icons as you go too?
<marcoceppi> but of course :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> you rock marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> can't wait to see them all lined up in the application
<marcoceppi> So this is what I did for depends:
<jono> indeed :-)
<marcoceppi> Archaeologist is a silver badge, you can't get it until you unlock the bronze badge excavator. In the archaeologist accomplishment file I have the following
<marcoceppi> depends=ubuntu-community/askubuntu-excavator
<jono> thats right
<jono> perfect
<marcoceppi> awesome, easy enough
<jono> :-)
<jono> marcoceppi, just committed a contribution from someone to selflearner
<jono> looks good
<marcoceppi> jono: sweet, just pulled it down
<jono> :-)
<jono> marcoceppi, I just read some of your recent accoms - look awesome!
<czajkowski> jono: can you please go and edit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-web/+edit  for this guy please. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/198320
<jono> czajkowski, I am subscribed, I saw it
<jono> czajkowski, fixed, thanks
<czajkowski> jono: thanks
<jono> bkerensa, hey
<jono> around for a chat at 3pm?
<bkerensa> jono: 3pm sounds good
<jono> thanks bkerensa
<balloons> pleia2, et la.. how's the membership board changes coming? everything fall into place?
<pleia2> balloons: we still need to update the docs and get the new board settled in, but all looks good :)
<pleia2> hopefully they'll have dates decided for their first meetings in June within a week or so
<balloons> pleia2, good to hear! Fresh faces is a good thing to have..
<balloons> I want to make sure I don't miss there first meeting in June :-)
<jcastro> popey: heh
<jcastro> yacy review is back
 * jcastro whistles about the service 
<jono> balloons, lets chat in the next hour, just wrapping some bits up here
<balloons> k -- standing ready
<bkerensa> jcastro: you about?
<jcastro> yo
<jcastro> busy but what's up
<bkerensa> I will hit you up some other time then ;)
<jcastro> not that busy
<jcastro> shoot
<bkerensa> PM
<jono> balloons, alright
<jono> lets do it
<balloons> ready, set, future!
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<jcastro> jono: man dude
<jcastro> look at the last 2 MPs
<jcastro> the level of detail has gone up
<jono> jcastro, indeed :-)
<jcastro> marcoceppi: we're going to have to step it up. :)
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I know, it's awesome
<s-fox> Hello community.
<bkerensa> s-fox: ello
<s-fox> Hello bkerensa , how are you?
<bkerensa> good s-fox ::)
<jono> jcastro, marcoceppi today I managed to run all the accomplishment tests pretty much without fail
<jono> just a few I need to fix
<marcoceppi> excellent! Just need to get these accomplishment files written up
 * marcoceppi goes to spur the community
<s-fox> sounds good jono
<jono> marcoceppi, thanks!
<jono> the new critic one is awesome
<marcoceppi> thanks! I've got a few more in the pipeline that I'll wrap up in a second
<bkerensa> jono: ready to go when you are let me know and I'll invite you!
<jono> marcoceppi, awesome
<jono> bkerensa, send over the invite, will be there in a sec
<greg-g> so uh, has anyone else complained about the yucky Canonical Blog event posts showing up on planet ubuntu. They are quite the ugly. Not full content in RSS feed, just event announcements. The feed content that does get into the RSS is ugly. etc.
<AlanBell> greg-g: there isn't one on the planet at the moment I think
<greg-g> I got this through my feed: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/news-and-events/events/2012/08/09/live-webinar/iaas-we-can-ubuntu-cloud-infrastructu
<greg-g> or, huh, should I say mea culpa? I might be subscribed to the canonical blog
<greg-g> haha
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> jono: you have a friend on G+ too ;P
<pleia2> there is a specific ubuntuplanet feed that Canonical gives to planet (CC encouraged it, since they are an important part of the Ubuntu Community), but it didn't include that
<greg-g> though, it is still the ugly drupal event rss feed (I dealt with this at my old job, there isn't much of a way to make Drupal output nice RSS of the events module): http://grossmeier.net/files/tmp/canonical_blog_feed.png
<pleia2> http://blog.canonical.com/tag/planetubuntu/feed/ is the one that goes to planet
<pleia2> I don't know what you're subscribed to :)
<greg-g> http://www.canonical.com/rss.xml
<pleia2> ah, that's the canonical news thing, blog feed is different
<pleia2> http://blog.canonical.com/feed/
<greg-g> ahh
<pleia2> (and more interesting :))
<jono> bkerensa, sent the flyer
<bkerensa> jono: excellent I will get it out :)
<jono> thanks bkerensa, I really appreciate it!
<bkerensa> jono: does the attendee list auto update?
<jono> bkerensa, not yet
<bkerensa> kk
<jono> I will do another update tonight
<bkerensa> kk that flyer is going out to yahoos campus now ;)
<jcastro> bkerensa: ah, ye olde torrent apt thing
<jcastro> again
<bkerensa> jcastro: it must happen
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> shrug
<jcastro> AWS mirrors + squid-deb-proxy ftw.
 * jcastro notes the AWS mirrors are kind of broken right now
<jono> bkerensa, nice!
<bkerensa> jcastro: do you have address for the AWS mirrors?
<bkerensa> I wanna see if its any faster than OSL's mirrors here in Oregon
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/a/125252/235
<jcastro> They're 403ing for a lot of people
<jcastro> bkerensa: lmk if they work for you
<bkerensa> jcastro: are you just using Squid to proxy packages locally?
<jcastro> squid-deb-proxy, yeah
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah the Oregon one works for me and its screaming fast
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> grrr, what!
<bkerensa> jcastro: how do we ensure the AWS mirrors are in sync though? No way of seeing if they are behind hours or days?
<jcastro> they sync every 30 minutes
<bkerensa> nice
<jcastro> actually
<jcastro> if it wasn't for the google.com apt repo being so horrible my updates would be alot more fun
<bkerensa> jcastro: ikr
<bkerensa> jcastro: cant you bug Thomas Bushnell tell them to fix their repo :P
<jcastro> it's not his team
<jcastro> I already asked, heh
<bkerensa> hmm
 * bkerensa will ask his friend who works at Google and see if he can find out who
<bkerensa> :D
<cjohnston> morning
<jono> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey jono
<marcoceppi> Protip: Comment out Google Repo
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: but then how u get updates?
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-31
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: I enable it about once a month
<bkerensa> ahh
<jono> marcoceppi, all tests pass now :-)
<jono> I had a few weird issues but they are fixed now
<jono> back later
<dholbach> good morning
<hobgoblin> good morning
<bkerensa> jcastro: this cloud situation with OMG is epic bad =/
<dpm> morning all
<bkerensa> Site has been down for nearly 12 hours now
 * dpm brb's
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: hello sir
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'll go and put together a shortened and condensed footer for all ubuntu-dev outreach today
<dholbach> and announce the bug fixing initiative
<dholbach> probably I'll do another "here's some new folks" blog post soon too
 * dholbach has been slacking on the blogging front
<bkerensa> dholbach: ok
<bkerensa> dholbach: for the time being also OMG seems to be pretty much down =/ (on and off for a day or two now)
<dholbach> at some stage we might want to talk about how we reorganise the dev news team
<bkerensa> ^ :)
<dholbach> highvoltage showed interest at the session at UDS
<bkerensa> yeah
<dholbach> well then we'll post it the fridge and put it back on OMG once it's back :)
 * dholbach crosses fingers for Joey and friends
<dholbach> bkerensa, still around?
<dholbach> bkerensa, I shared a 'Templates' doc
<popey> bkerensa: might wanna credit that pic on G+
<benonsoftware> Is there really only 100 days left in the cycle?
<dholbach> benonsoftware, according to my unscientific calculation it's 140
<dholbach> In [3]: a=datetime.strptime('2012-05-31', '%Y-%m-%d')
<dholbach> In [4]: b=datetime.strptime('2012-10-18', '%Y-%m-%d')
<dholbach> In [5]: (b-a).days
<dholbach> Out[5]: 140
<benonsoftware> dholbach: Ooh, status.ubuntu.com said 100
<AlanBell> status doesn't work weekends
<dholbach> maybe that's "working days"? ie 5 days a week
<benonsoftware> Ahh
<s-fox> Hello community team
<cjohnston> evenin s-fox
<s-fox> Hello cjohnston , how are you?
<cjohnston> tired today
<s-fox> me too
<s-fox> :/
<cjohnston> debating going to bed for a bit
<s-fox> bed +1
<czajkowski> cjohnston: need a nap do you :)
<cjohnston> yes
<dholbach> alright, lunch break - see you later from my old office :)
<AlanBell> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/12368.html are we going to get a microsoft signed first stage bootloader?
<daker> hello
<balloons> howdy daker
<daker> ツ
<jono> balloons, can you hop on a G+ hangout now?
<balloons> right-o
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cc6a4c008106721a333673b808587a2dc754f647?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> can you ensure you get the hardware list from Leann ASAP
<balloons> yes, and I'll find out who the contact is/will be
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> you kicked off the Alpha 1 testing yet?
<balloons> I'm syncing my iso's and making sure the script from last cycle is still scrapping.. Emails and tweets with info from yesterday coming soon
<jono> balloons, cool
<jono> 1 week. 100% mandatory tests. balloons.
<jono> :-)
<jono> dholbach, dpm, mhall119 all set?
<dholbach> yep
<balloons> looks like 2 results from yesterday.. uphill climb my firned
<balloons> :-0
<dpm> jono, yep!
<mhall119> yup
<dpm> jono, would you mind reinviting me? Can't seem to get in
<dpm> (pretty please)
<jono> dpm, done
<dpm> thanks :)
<dpm> jono, could you send a new invite?
<dpm> g+ hates me today
<mhall119> dpm: sent
<mhall119> jono: we lost you
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you tomorrow :)
<dpm> mhall119, jono, check this out: http://ubuntuone.com/4ougP6YlLDv1rnKqw9ZgUh
<mhall119> dpm: nice, does it use Webkit or Chrome/Chromium?
 * dpm digs into the foo_lib folder...
<jcastro> bkerensa: see -ubuntu-devel for HP Cloud stuff
<dpm> mhall119, Webkit, I'd say, 'from gi.repository import Webkit'
<dpm> lp:~didrocks/+junk/quickly-html-template
<jcastro> mhall119: see juju mailing list
<jcastro> a guy just posted working on a django charm
<jcastro> recommend you link up with him
<daker> woow the graphic tablet works out of the box ツ
<daker> plug it and it works ツ
<jono> dpm, nice!
<jono> dpm, does quickly package work?
<dpm> now, you just had to pick up the bit that doesn't work did you?
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> it seems to fail
<popey> can anyone see the point at which the UK internet connectivity kinda broke today? ☺  http://ubuntuone.com/3vk92NFYkbTo88Mg2RZwnG
<nigelb> popey: heh
<nigelb> popey: entire UK?
<popey> mostly
<nigelb> technoviking: I just saw the new forums theme. It looks great! :)
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm not on the list, can you  forward it to me?
<jcastro> you've got mail!
<nigelb> jcastro: I just imaginged your face instead of clippy telling mhall119 that.
<balloons> nice.. I want to see a mashup of that
<jono> upvote please! http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/ue5pk/new_humble_indie_bundle_announced_and_available/
<jcastro> WHOA
<jcastro> finally, a humble bundle
 * jcastro is on this like white on rice
<balloons> wow.. those are actually nice games
<popey> I am super impressed we pulled this off
<jcastro> doesn't work for me
<jcastro> software sources not found
<balloons> oh noes
<balloons> are you on precise jcastro ?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> anyone else try it yet?
<jcastro> popey: ^^ ?
<popey> yes
<popey> i have installed one of them
<marcoceppi> jcastro: sources were found, but software center keeps crashing
<jcastro> I got amnesia to work
<jcastro> either that or I inadvertantly bought it again
<popey> i suspect launchpad is getting a royal kicking
<popey> yeah, the price showing in usc is a shame
<jcastro> it's ok
<jcastro> it's not a deal breaker, like say .... USC crashing is. :-/
<jcastro> jono: do we get the rest of the day off to "support Indie Gaming vendors?" by playing the games?
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> The Limbo one is awesome, I have it on my xbox
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jcastro> it's like a weird dream 2d scroller
<jcastro> very dark, totally awesome
 * dpm +1's jcastro's suggestion
 * balloons 1's dpm's and jcastro's suggestion
<mhall119> jono: should we be linking to the individual games pages on FB so they can get to the 5000 "likes" and get their donation from Canonical?
<balloons> we should do a livestream of us playing together
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> look at that counter go up
<mhall119> jcastro: which counter?
 * jcastro donated more than # to get the average linux up
<jcastro> http://www.humblebundle.com/?utm_source=ubuntu
<jcastro> from jono's blog
<jcastro> there's like a counter
<marcoceppi> jcastro: same, worth it too
<mhall119> I wish there was more blue on that piechart
<jcastro> well, I'm sure with the USC it'll be easier for people
<jcastro> I never bought one before for example
<jcastro> I do like that the higher linux average shows that we're willing to pay for games though!
<snap-l> jcastro: That's been true of all of the humble bundles. Linux users pony up
<popey> yeah, every single time this happens
<popey> its the thing with averages... a bazillion windows users paying 1 buck outweighs a hundred linux people paying 20
<jcastro> well this is what we're fixing, I couldn't really buy it before
<jcastro> well, not easily
<popey> hah
<popey> i have bought every one.. easily
<marcoceppi> jcastro: totally, I skipped the last few because it annoys me to download and run it in opt.
<jcastro> ^^^^
<snap-l> Oh FFS
<jcastro> I've mailed the sublime 2 guy like 3 times begging him to put it in the software center
<mhall119> some of them had proper .debs
<snap-l> I hate /opt as much as the next guy, but seriously?
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ dpkg -L amnesia  | grep opt | wc -l
<popey> 12389
<marcoceppi> popey: but I didn't have to do it, USC did :)
<snap-l> It's not going way
<jcastro> snap-l: it just sucks hunting and pecking for games
<snap-l> I just make it a link to /usr/local/opt
<jcastro> I don't care where on disk it is
<popey> yeah
<marcoceppi> didn't have to make a desktop icon, etc
<popey> i like that its in USC because now I can install on any machine
<marcoceppi> USC made it magic for me
<jcastro> ^^^^
<popey> for previous releases I download and horde all the installers
<jcastro> right
<popey> my ubuntu one folder is full of them
<snap-l> popey: Same here
<snap-l> minus the ubuntu one folder
<jcastro> heh
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/Ubuntu One/Games$ du -hs Humble*
<popey> 2.1G	Humble1
 * snap-l has a bone to pick re U1 music store and banshee, btw
<popey> etc
<jcastro> and through USC you can just reinstall it on your other machines right?
<popey> yes
<jcastro> that's jawesome
<balloons> ubuntu.com is a rendering fail :-(
<popey> sometimes works
<popey> content isnt always loading
<jono> jcastro, http://omgubuntu.co.uk/
<jono> oh dear
<jono> still down?
<jussi> you know, the unity window manager whatever it is, is annoying sometimes :/ like when I click the rhythm box or spotifiy link thigns in the sound indicator and the damn thing just wiggles...
<jono> balloons, they are fixing it
<jono> caching issue
<mhall119> jono: OMG is posting on http://omgubuntu.wpengine.com/ now
<mhall119> jono: what are we doing to get 5000 likes on the app pages?
<jono> mhall119, we are doing that next week
<mhall119> oh, ok
<jono> when the launch buzz has died down
<mhall119> it's already mentioned on http://blog.canonical.com/2012/05/31/humble-indie-bundle-5-comes-to-the-ubuntu-software-centre/
<jussi> what is this 5000 likes thing?
<mhall119> jussi: read the above link
<jono> jussi, you will find out next week :-)
<jono> mhall119, I know
<jono> it is no big deal
<jono> if we get some likes then cool
<jussi> oh, I just read
<jono> but I want to have a big push next week
<mhall119> ok
<bkerensa> mhall119: yeah that who juju thing has not went so well for OMG =/ love how it was used as a model at UDS yet its had so many problems and hours of downtime :P
<bkerensa> whole*
<mhall119> bkerensa: the juju thing went fine for OMG
<mhall119> it's when they started changing things on the live server, instead of through the juju charm, that they started breaking it
<balloons> jcastro, if you need cheering up, my juju demo today went well
<balloons> I need to get my charm in the store.. i have to add me as a maintainer first..
<mhall119> bkerensa: basically OMG broke when they *stopped* using juju
<bkerensa> mhall119: ahh
<marcoceppi> mhall119: bkerensa exactly, the current environment isn't using any piece of juju atm
<marcoceppi> it's a static setup
<mhall119> jcastro: where's the code for that django charm?
<AlanBell> applications for the IRCC closing soon http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/05/17/ubuntu-irc-council-position/
<jcastro> mhall119: looks like he didn't push anywhere on lp
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> emailed him about it
<bobweaver> Hello there I am looking for some knowledge any one around ?
<bobweaver> it is about having stores stock Ubuntu
<bobweaver> and a new thing that I am doing
<mhall119> hi bobweaver
<mhall119> bobweaver: there's a lot of logistics involved in that, creating physical packaging and other material, investory, distribution, negotiating shelf space, etc
<mhall119> and ultimately, it's very hard to get somebody to drive to a store and spend $50 on something they can download at home for free
<snap-l> bobweaver: What are you planning on doing?
<bobweaver> well I have 13 stores that I just picked up today that want to stock Ubuntu
<bobweaver> 1st time I called in a bit
<bobweaver> so I am not really looking for cds
<snap-l> bobweaver: What are you looking for?
<bobweaver> just the nice piece of paper that they can bring up to the register
<snap-l> bobweaver: Which does what? :)
<bobweaver> documents for   where to get support via advantage and also community
<bobweaver> I have ubuntu advantage taken care of
<bobweaver> and I need cardboard cutouts to hold the preinstalled Ubuntu computers
<bobweaver> snap-l,  so if customer brings up cardboard slip then they will get Ubuntu installed  instead of some other OS
<bobweaver> so I am looking for Docs about Ubuntu Community and where to get support must look real nice
<bobweaver> thouse will go by the Computers that are pre-installed
<bobweaver> like a "Info section "
<bobweaver> but I can not fork out the doe as I am poor and can not afford water
<bobweaver> for the stands and what not.
<bobweaver> so I am looking for advice
<bobweaver> like before I only had 2 stores. But I thought what the heck I will try to call all the local stores
<bobweaver> and belive it or not 13 out of the 20 want it and like 7 or so have been thinking about it
<snap-l> bobweaver: That's awesome.
<snap-l> Hopefully someone in here can give some help
<jussi> bobweaver: something like: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=41 ?
<bobweaver> Yup and that is just one city ;)
<jono> marcoceppi, jcastro any other folks we can coral into writing Ask Ubuntu accomplishment docs?
<bobweaver> looking ^^
<jcastro> jono: an RT on g+ would help out
<jcastro> but yeah, we need to bang the drum more
<bobweaver> I am pushing alot data (Ubuntu tv iso )  so net is slow ..
<jcastro> sorry it's been a busy day with the HP Cloud stuff
<jono> jcastro, I G+ed it yesterday
<jono> jcastro, I will post to reddit too
<jono> and blog it
<jono> jcastro, np
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/b/107921963368679288414/107921963368679288414/posts
<bobweaver> jussi,  yup I give this out with the cds as it is atm http://ubuntustreetteam.tk/UA.pdf
<jcastro> Re+ that one pls.
<jcastro> jono: have someone else reddit it on your behalf
<jcastro> self-promition links on reddit attract a high # of downvotes
<jcastro> that's why I abuse bkerensa for this sort of thing
<bobweaver> I am more looking for ideas on stands to hold the laptops . Like the ones that I seen from the footage for UDS in China
<bobweaver> s|for|from
<bobweaver> are they paying for them ?  if so where are they getting them ?
<jono> jcastro, weird, I havent seen many downvotes when I have published something on my blog
<bkerensa> jcastro: do share link I will upvote it from multiple accts :)
<jcastro> jono: you're also famousish, just sayin
<jcastro> teflon bacon
<bkerensa> jcastro: which link?
<bobweaver> I will start this movment my-self if no one wants to help get Ubuntu into stores
<popey> bobweaver: i suspect the stores are budgeting some money for them
<popey> bobweaver: I am certain we don't make / provide them
<bobweaver> good point but what about china
<popey> i was talking about china :D
<bobweaver> how are they getting there stuff oem ?
<popey> i dont know the full details
<popey> the stores are owned by the OEMs I believe
<bobweaver> cool thanks again popey  I just want to make this work just like everything I am doing
<popey> so it stands to reason that the OEM sets aside budget for this stuff
<popey> and the more stores they have.. economies of scale.. and consistent look across the stores
<bobweaver> i mean for 500 usd that would by everything
<popey> (I am still just guessing, but this sounds plausible) :D
<bobweaver> for like 20 states
<popey> i have no idea how much it costs to kit out a store
<technoviking> nigelb: Thanks
<popey> the stores in china are quite small
<bobweaver> buy *
<popey> more like what you might call a boothe here
<bobweaver> one store that I talk to gets about 200 too 500 people a day
<bobweaver> it is in a mall
<bobweaver> the biggest in town
<popey> you in .ma ?
<bobweaver> what some Ubuntu banners would do at the fromt of there store
<popey> sorry, MA, US?
<bobweaver> I am in NY
<bobweaver> Up state
<popey> ah
<bobweaver> 6 hrs from the office
<bobweaver> in southie
<popey> pretty sure doctormo is in MA thereabouts
<bobweaver> but there is the dude that is in the white hills that works for canonical that is how I got the advantage stuff
<popey> dunno who that is
<bobweaver> white hills of new york like yonkers or something like that
<bkerensa> a Ubuntu Store in Portland would destroy :)
<popey> there's a lot of people over that way
<bobweaver> bkerensa,  not hard to set up and I know you got cds
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> what makes u think I got CD's
<bkerensa> :D
<bobweaver> I fight for my cds
<popey> hah
<bkerensa> bobweaver: I do too
<bobweaver> you are lead contact for orgon
<bkerensa> I have to do menial tasks for jono for CD's
<bkerensa> :D
<bobweaver> er spelling
 * popey looks at how much it costs for cds
<bkerensa> Will work for CD's (Sign)
<bobweaver> but I do not need cds
<bkerensa> popey: if you get the big bundle you get free shipping
<bobweaver> I need documentation and paraphinilia
<popey> bkerensa: 200?
<bkerensa> popey: Yeah
<bobweaver> Just like windows there is no cds most the time
<popey> oh, so you do
<bobweaver> it is all behind the counter
<mhall119> bobweaver: http://spreadubuntu.org/ has a lot of good stuff, but you'll have to get it printed yourself
<bkerensa> Apple is buying out a whole mall in Portland
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> iMall?
<bkerensa> to increase the size of their apple store which was in the mall
<bkerensa> :D
<bobweaver> so if there is a "nice" piece of cardboard that one can bring to the counter then there we go
<bobweaver> thanks mhall119
<bkerensa> I guess since the real estate market is tanked they think its a good opp to buy real estate
<bkerensa> We have too many malls here though imho
<bobweaver> well I will make mock up and drop here
<bkerensa> >.<
<popey> i still don't get what this cardboard thing is about ☺
<bkerensa> popey: you dont have it in UK?
<bobweaver> popey,  say a user comes into a store with bsod
<bkerensa> huh
<bobweaver> at the store in the sates at least there are two options one buy new windows and get virus wipped
<bobweaver> what if they got Ubuntu and not get that installed
<bobweaver> windows that is
<popey> oh
<bobweaver> it would just cost them man hours that is it
<popey> you might get offered those options, sure
<popey> but no concept of dead wood pulp is involved
<czajkowski> does sound a bit odd alright.
<pleia2> bobweaver: there is a fair amount of stuff on spreadubuntu.org: http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials/brochure
<pleia2> (of course you need to print it yourself)
<bobweaver> they would not throw that out but just put back on the self for the next persom
<bobweaver> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> a lot needs updating, but it gives you a place to start anyway
<mhall119> ha, I finally had an answer before pleia2 :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: loon ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah people have been asking what happened to Ubuntu Marketing on Forums lately
 * mhall119 feels that should be an Accomplishment for jono
<popey> "lately" hah!
 * bobweaver smiles 
<bkerensa> chelsea lately
<popey> what happened to ubuntu marketing _ever_ :D
<czajkowski> popey: what did it do...
<bkerensa> popey: ask Canonical :P
 * nothingspecial guffaws
<popey> it's all somewhat anarchic
<jono> mhall119, speaking of accomplishments ;-)
<popey> woah
<jono> mhall119, any progress?
<popey> nicely done there jono
<mhall119> jono: I haven't heard from cprofitt on the LTP ones I wrote
<jono> popey, :-)
<pleia2> bkerensa: as far as I can tell, spreadubuntu is the only successful ubuntu marketing project, and was only because someone "just did it"
<jono> mhall119, can you just write the docs?
<popey> +100000000000
<pleia2> aside from loco teams, of course, but they're really a class of their own
<mhall119> jono: sure
<jono> mhall119, thanks, man
<mhall119> jono: I have 2 others to write, IIRC
 * popey gets back to writing his book
<bkerensa> pleia2: its nice... I just wish I was skilled in GIMP/Inkscape enough to update the content ;)
<bobweaver> pleia2,  that is what the Ubuntu street team is all about !
<bkerensa> I talked to paul sladen about doing some stuff but idk he told me to file a bug and nothing yet ;)
<bobweaver> getting Ubuntu to people that never ever heard of it
<bkerensa> bobweaver: oh jeez street team
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> :d
<bobweaver> not to people that have heard of it
<pleia2> bobweaver: I hadn't heard of street team, but there there have been tons of teams over the years with the same goals
<bobweaver> there is a massive trouble with marketing
<czajkowski> bobweaver: I don't think it's necessary trouble
<popey> nah
<bobweaver> all I see is people bring cds to linux fests
<pleia2> admittedly even I've done a lousy job of adding my stuff to spreadubuntu, but I am making an effort now
<czajkowski> just people don't always have the time or skill, spredubuntu works
<bobweaver> thouse people know about linux
<czajkowski> pleia2: you do a great job!
<pleia2> czajkowski: it was our discussion at UDS about basic presentations that inspired me to upload my recent ones :)
<popey> bobweaver: did you setup http://ubuntustreetteam.tk/ ?
<bobweaver> need to put it places where no one has heard about it not conventions that are for Linux
<czajkowski> pleia2: see good chin wagging always with you :)
<bobweaver> popey,  yup
<czajkowski> pleia2: I've dedicated Saturday to do stuff on that in fact
<bobweaver> popey,  it has USSO if you like
<pleia2> czajkowski: yay!
<popey> so it does
<czajkowski> pleia2: making use out of 4 day weekend, the rest of the other 3 days are booked but saturday there is an opening :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: ah yes :)
<bkerensa> bobweaver: LoCo's do this already though it seem replicative of the purpose of LoCo's much like the Manual Team is to the Doc Team
<bobweaver> popey,  I have 2 people that are on tour right now but I can olny give tehm 5 cds each
<bkerensa> bobweaver: California for instance goes to some sort of Fairs that are unrelated to Linux
<bobweaver> that is not true at all ^^
<bobweaver> sorry I read wrong
<bobweaver> but as a loco member of NY I can not rep that at the orgeon country  fair
<bkerensa> Its better to pull resources into existing teams then to branch off into more and more individual groups with new names
<czajkowski> bobweaver: we do already have loco.ubuntu.com which show cases locoteams and their work, we have blog posts and picutres going there
<bkerensa> bobweaver: why not?
<czajkowski> *pictures
<bobweaver> that is where I come into play I have connections in that light
<bkerensa> bobweaver: Washington LoCo has people come down for stuff all the time in Oregon
<pleia2> bobweaver: btw, I am back from my trip now, if you want to talk about a classroom session on wifi that'd be great (particularly if you can do it during User Days, we have a lot of spots to fill: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/precise)
<bobweaver> bkerensa,  because it would take away from OR LOCO
<popey> sounds like politics
<popey> unnecessary politics
<bkerensa> bobweaver: we dont see it as taking away... We are all committed in the same goal of promoting and advancing FOSS and Ubuntu :)
<czajkowski> popey: +1
<popey> we are one big community
<bobweaver> BINGO
<popey> dont see us as silos
<bkerensa> A Circle of Friends
<popey> even jono
 * jono reads up
<not_found> lol
<bobweaver> bkerensa,  I hate to say this but I have heard different like I said that is the only reason I start the street team
<bobweaver> and there is goals behind that the LOCO can not do
<czajkowski> such as?
<bobweaver> set up charitys in there name
<pleia2> bobweaver: pennsylvania used to collaborate a fair amount with new york (I drove up to Waterloo, NY once to speak at one of their events even)
<bkerensa> bobweaver: nobody is trying to discourage your efforts because we can see they have good intentions however reinventing the wheel may not be the best way to go about it
<pleia2> so even in your team, collaboration has happened :)
<pleia2> and everyone was an honorary california team member during UDS!
<mhall119> there are no walls in the Ubuntu  community
<bkerensa> bobweaver: we would love for California to come up in fact MarkDude and PhilipBallew might be coming up for OSCON along with people from WA.
<jussi> only windows? :P
<bobweaver> like for poor schools that have crappy computers
 * mhall119 is currently writing the summary for the "attended a loco event for another team" accomplishment
<pleia2> bobweaver: in california the loco partners with a non-profit who does that
<jussi> ooh, pleia2's baby
<pleia2> so partimus.org is the non-profit that handles all that stuff, and those of us from the california loco help them (I'm actually on the board of Partimus ;))
<jussi> partimus :D
<bobweaver> I have heard that loco can not be 502 (c)
<pleia2> jussi: indeed!
<bobweaver> 501 *
<bkerensa> Why cant LoCo's help schools get computers? Oregon is partnered with FreeGeek and has dialogue with locoal EDU to get computers in along with free clinics
<bobweaver> bkerensa,  plz that is not what I am saying at all I love loco and help my loco a bunch and would love to help yours :)
<bkerensa> bobweaver: Their are LoCo's in Europes that are full blown corporations :P and in the U.S. you can do pass-through donations through a seed 501(c)3
<jono> can anyone help us write Ask Ubuntu docs?
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/05/31/help-needed-ask-ubuntu-accomplishment-documentation/
<czajkowski> many ubuntu ireland loco folks work with camara to get computers into schools using Ubuntu in ireland and in africa
<bobweaver> I just hear things and that is all I hear
<pleia2> there are plenty of non-profits out there that locos can work with, no need for them to become non-profits themselves (it's expensive and complicated, I'm doing it for partimus)
<nothingspecial> I thought bobweaver's question was about documentation for stores?
 * pleia2 strongly dislikes tax season now
<popey> pleia2: have you ever written up the way that relationship works?
<bobweaver> thanks nothingspecial
<popey> nothingspecial: it was initially but based on some assumptions we're clearing up
<pleia2> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Partimus
<bobweaver> I am glad to be learning thou
<pleia2> it's pretty simple, partimus just emails the mailing list when they need volunteers for stuff
<czajkowski> pleia2: it does seem to work well alright
<czajkowski> which is great to see
<pleia2> yeah, it's great :)
<pleia2> partimus does all the business work and establishes relationships, the california loco brings in their ubuntu tech expertise and enthusiastic volunteers
<bobweaver> bottom line is this I have 13 store to fill tomorro I call the next city next to me and then the next day ...
<bobweaver> setting up meetings with owners
<bobweaver> I would like to have more stuff to give to them and that is why I am here
<bobweaver> If I have to fork out some money I will I have no troubles with that But I am a poor man
<bobweaver> I am not looking for hand outs or things to even get sent to me
<nothingspecial> I think you already have the best links bobweaver
<bobweaver> rather they just go straight to the stores. On a personal not I hate the monetary system
<bobweaver> thanks I will use what I can
<bobweaver> but mark my words I am going to do something big here
<pleia2> bobweaver: berkeleylug here in california uses vistaprint.com for fliers to be printed up, they often have coupons and deals so you can get stuff pretty cheap
<bobweaver> pleia2,  I kno that this could be hard to understand but I am super super poor like I can hardly keep my elc on
<pleia2> just a thought in case you end up with someone willing to donate to the cause
<bobweaver> but that is a great idea
<czajkowski> bobweaver: good luck in your efforts
<bobweaver> great point and I love the input !
<bobweaver> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> bobweaver: it's good to bounce ideas off one another in here and learn from peoples past efforts
<czajkowski> if we cna help in any way we will
<czajkowski> *can
<bobweaver> +1 that is why I came right here :)
<bobweaver> you already have :)
<popey> \o/
<bkerensa> uhh these headphones are so nice :D
<bobweaver> Once again I would like to thank every one that has gave me ideas and helped me with there wisdom. It is priceless. Thanks. Please take these next words softly plz. There is 100% NO point in having Ubuntu at linux conventions every one knows Ubuntu there and if they don't they will hear about it or see it on computers. So I say Stop all that and do something different. I am not talking to anyone here I am just thinking and off
<bobweaver> ering feed back do what you want with it. But I would feel bad if I was not to say anything. Once again thank you so so much for your ideas and inspirations You are all in a class that is wonderful.! Thanks ttyl
<bkerensa> hmm
 * mhall119 likes conventions
<bkerensa> mhall119: indeed... and the notion that Linux related cons only have Linux users are a fallacy :P
<mhall119> but then again, the point of Ubuntu being at things like oscon isn't to inform geeks about our existence
<bkerensa> nope and I don't think OSCON wants that either
<mhall119> facetime still has a lot of value, and talking to someone involved in the community in person will do a lot more to attract more community participating and contribution
<bkerensa> they want us to be able to show what new things the community is doing
<mhall119> I knew about Ubuntu for a while, but it wasn't until I met some people in the community in person that I became involved in the community
 * jussi cries a little... http://www.etuovi.com/kohde/6980414
<AlanBell> are you selling that jussi?
<jussi> AlanBell: yes, we are. its a sad day
<AlanBell> looks like a really nice house
<jussi> It is. We love it very much and it pains me immensely to sell it
<bkerensa> mhall119: and then you became a rockstar :D
<JanC> 159k isn't too expensive, I guess?
<jussi> JanC: its pretty normal for that area - its a fair way north...
<JanC> hm, yeah, outside the areas where jobs are concentrated probably
<jcastro> woo, bundle is past a million!
<jussi> JanC: well there are a fair amount of jobs in oulu, but they are startign to dry up, mostly cause nokia management are idiots..
<jcastro> any idea what the record is?
<jussi> anyway, bed time for me
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'm still working on rockstar
<mhall119> so far I've only reached disco-star levels
<mhall119> jono_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/loco-portal-events-accomplishments/+merge/108259
<jono_> thanks, mhall119!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-01
<jbicha> ooh, ubuntu.com is down
<marcoceppi> weird. Didn't know ubuntu.com used Drupal
<jbicha> marcoceppi: quick, write a charm for ubuntu.com! ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> ello folks
<nigelb> *whee* http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120531172522459
<mhall119> breaking news: US judge makes sensible judgement on copyright case
<JanC> or: sensible judge makes judgement on copyright case
<JanC> ;)
<JanC> mhall119: not all that surprising considering the judge previously said he had some programming experience, but not with Java
<mhall119> yeah, anybody with any programming knowledge will understand the need to reproduce APIs
<mhall119> I would *love* to know what went through the Oracle legal team's minds when they found out he was a programmer
<mhall119> oh nice, there's a Humble Bundle widget on https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/limbo/ now
<JanC> I think Oracle's legal team already lost the SCO case in the past  ;)
<snap-l> I'm sure Oracle will appeal that they needed a MBA as a judge, not a filty hippie developer
<marcoceppi> jono: when do you need the accomplishment files for AU done by?
<marcoceppi> In order to make it in to the 0.2 release
<jono> marcoceppi, Tuesday
<marcoceppi> jono: cool, I'll see if we can't have them done by the weekend
<jono> marcoceppi, thanks so much!
<jcastro> I'll be able to do some today after I get 2 things out of the way
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, I've been sneaking a few in here and there when time presents itself
<jcastro> heh I'm opposite
<jcastro> I don't want to sneak them in I want to do each one detailed in one go
<marcoceppi> I wish I had time to sit and do them all
<jcastro> the fun things always happen in the middle of something busy
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> this would have been real fun in the lul the last few days after UDS, where my brain is more jelly
<jcastro> htorque is working on a few right now
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> jono: ^
<jono> nice!
<jono> marcoceppi, jcastro btw, I merged the branch into lp:ubuntu-community-accomplishments so make your merge proposal into that
<jono> I already updated the question instructions
<jcastro> I saw your edit
<jono> cool
<jcastro> the site notifies me when you edit stuff
<jcastro> George Edison wrote and indicator for the site, it's basically awesome
<jono> cool
<jcastro> and he's written like 3 charms
<jcastro> he's basically a ninja
<jcastro> ah nice, he's doing all the "P"s
<jcastro> marcoceppi: jrg got that data dump to chipaca so you can mark off that work item
<jcastro> low hanging fruit ftw!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: \o/
<jcastro> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/jorge.html
<jcastro> yay! screwed by the line, again!
<mhall119> 31 work items?
<mhall119> I did something wrong
<jcastro> I prefer the way you do it
<jcastro> go more granular
<jcastro> so you can bust them out in chunks
<jcastro> "Document charmer governance on the wiki page." can be like 3 or 4 individual steps, etc.
<jcastro> but whatever
<mhall119> jono: would you mind writing the summary and steps for the "member of an approved loco team" accomplishment?  I'm not sure what to say
<jono> mhall119, will do when I am done with calls
<jono> mhall119, dholbach, jcastro, dpm, balloons kick of the demo jam without me, going to be a few mins late, on a call with Rick
<dpm> jono, ok
<jcastro> marcoceppi: popey: 4.7TB copied over onto btrfs
<jcastro> ~2 days
<marcoceppi> nice, I'm still re-balancing after adding a disk yesterday
<marcoceppi> and converting to a RAID0
<dholbach> dpm, are you starting it?
<mhall119> jono: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/approved-loco-team has the current accomplishment
<jcastro> marcoceppi: does it balance eventually or is that something I should be doing after major things like adding/removing disks?
<dpm> dholbach, would you mind doing it? My laptop is low on resources and I'm closing things down as crazy to ensure the hangout works
<dholbach> sure
<marcoceppi> jcastro: there is no auto rebalancing, but it should only be used if you add a disk and your previous disk are nearly full
<dpm> dholbach, thanks, joining in now...
<daker> dholbach, so Real and Barca are playing in Tangier
<dholbach> nice :)
<popey> \o/ btrfs club!
<jono> dpm, can you invite me?
<dpm> jono, done
<jono> balloons, you joining us?
<daker> cjohnston, do you know why i am not here http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/people.html ? i don't have something like this http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/daker.html
<dpm> jono, dholbach, mhall119, balloons, jcastro, could one of you guys invite me back?
<dpm> thanks :)
<jcastro> jono: ah, we have a call apparently
<jono> jcastro, yeah, can we push it back a little
<jono> stuck in a discussion
<jcastro> me too
<jcastro> I need to eat, etc.
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<jcastro> jono: any idea where people file bugs on the games?
<jono> jcastro, no idea
<nigelb> popey: hi?
 * nigelb leaves a message in PM
<dpm> jcastro, mhall119, someone just pointed me to http://hanynowsky.wordpress.com/2012/05/12/integration-of-java-swing-applications-with-unity-global-menu-in-ubuntu-12-04/ - you might already have seen it, but I thought you might be interested in any case
<jcastro> whoa dude
<jcastro> we need that
<jcastro> mhall119: ^^^^
<dpm> http://code.google.com/p/java-swing-ayatana/downloads/list
<mhall119> jcastro: dpm: nice!
<mhall119> I wonder if we can patch this into OpenJDK
<mhall119> rather that making Java developers add it on a per-app basis
<bkerensa> jcastro: you have any idea what kind of juju material you are bringing up next month? (any brochures?)
<jcastro> we have these trifold pamphlet things
<jcastro> why?
<jcastro> hey balloons
<jcastro> up for a dumb idea?
<greg-g> who isn't?
<balloons> jcastro, always :-)
<greg-g> btw, hello from Minneapolis :)
<jcastro> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/desktop-environments-ram-use/
<jcastro> do we have a graph of memory consumption of like unity and friends over time?
<jcastro> greg-g: heya! It's looking like Ann Arbor, house shopping.
<greg-g> whoa!
<greg-g> nice!
 * greg-g is a bit jealous
<jcastro> balloons: so what I was thinking
<jcastro> was basically, how do we know/ensure that things in the default desktop just don't keep ballooning
<jcastro> so like today I did a fresh install
<jcastro> and went into top
<jcastro> and i was like "what _is_ all this crap"
<jcastro> and then I got all unix 1990's ...
<jcastro> but anyway, surely there's a happy medium of making sure we're leaner ootb and whatnot
<greg-g> jcastro: hah. killitall
<bkerensa> jcastro: can you bring some trifolds so we have something to give to people interested in Ubuntu/Cloud
<jcastro> I was planning on bringing a bunch
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> people are getting more and more interested in Juju up here
<jcastro> I'll see about just getting your loco a bunch
<bkerensa> <tgm4883> bkerensa, how much do you know about juju/other similar types of software?
<bkerensa> ^
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> or you can have the spares or something, we'll work something out
<balloons> jcastro, lol.. you didn't like that top had changed?
<AlanBell> install htop, more pretty colours and you can worry about the numbers of threads as well as the number of processes
<jcastro> balloons: I think we should just treat default memory usage like we treat boot time
<jcastro> measured and setting goals and stuff
<balloons> ahh.. there was some discussion about that at UDS actually
<jcastro> ah ok so someone is talking about it
<jcastro> <--- good enough for me, just wanted to see it on someone's radar, somewhere.
<jcastro> bkerensa: speaking of charms and whatnot, you and otto link up wrt. subway stuff?
<jcastro> bkerensa: jono: the Humble guys are doing an AMA on reddit in like 15 minutes
<jcastro> it'd be awesome to ask them some ubuntu/linux questions, show support, etc.
<bkerensa> jcastro: wrt?
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah I will go do u have link to the AMA?
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA probably
<bkerensa> found it
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> ask me in 11 minutes!
<jono> I would like to do an AMA, jcastro
<jono> how do I do it?
<jcastro> you just post
<jcastro> rick did one
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/rw6iu/iama_directory_of_engineering_for_canonical_i/
<jcastro> to prove your identity you need to like link to your lp page (or something) and then put something on there to show you control the account
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3
<jono> I already did that, I have flair :-)
<jono> cool
<jcastro> flair is only for the ubuntu subreddit
<jono> oh
<jono> so what do I do?
<jcastro> you basically post just what Rick Did
<jono> oh I see
<jcastro> but in your launchpad page put "I'm doing an AMA today!" so that the AMA moderators know you are you
<jono> I will do it for next week
<jcastro> yeah, you probably don't want to go up against the humble bundle today, heh
<jono> how do I set the time for my AMA?
<jcastro> you just do it whenever
<jcastro> the AMA subreddit is always constantly just going
<jono> but there is a Upcoming IAmAs
<jcastro> not really, some people say "We'll be doing an AMA next week!"
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/rpnqk/ubuntu_engineering_manager_is_a_redditor_should/
<jcastro> for rick's I gauged interest on the ubuntu subreddit first
<jono> cool, I will ask if people would be interested in one first
<jcastro> jono: don't go here, you'll spend your whole weekend there: http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/top/
<jcastro> jono: maybe gauge interest on like twitter/G+ first?
<jcastro> I mean, you're going up against Neil degrasse Tyson, and he knows science!
<bkerensa> jcastro: they didnt put up the AMA post for Humble Bundle although it was on schedule to start at 2pm :P
<jcastro> slackers
<jono> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/ufxqo/iama_would_you_folks_be_interested_if_i_did_one_i/
<jono> I posted in the Ubuntu sub-reddit to ask
<jcastro> Man, Ask Mark would be so much more efficient/better if it was on reddit instead of irc
 * jcastro runs away from pleia2 before it's too late ...
 * pleia2 shakesfist
<jcastro> man htorque did all the P accomplishments
 * jcastro hurries on his silly oscon paperwork
<jono> mhall119, I need a success email address for the ubuntu-hour accom
<jono> for the test
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ufxcg/were_humble_indie_bundle_v_creators_of/c4v19yp
<bkerensa> boom ^
<mhall119> jono: I'm going to go back and make them a little better too, will have an updated MP this afternoon
<jono> thanks mhall119!
 * jcastro upboats bkerensa 
<jono> jcastro, just landed a chunk of awesome docs from htorque
<jcastro> yeah he's amazing
<jono> so we are not far from completion
<jono> jcastro, can you write some more docs?
<jcastro> yeah I just claimed "T"
<jcastro> I've branched
<jcastro> I'll have something for you in a bit
<jono> jcastro, sweet, thanks!
<jono> good Friday afternoon
<jono> stuff
<jcastro> popey: hey
<jcastro> jcastro: yeah it's just I have deadlines for oscon and LF Cloud thing today in my way
<jcastro> but I just finished that
<jcastro> popey: hey, is your webapps chromium bamf thing in -updates yet?
<jcastro> or proposed?
<popey> proposed, but there's a further issue
<marcoceppi> jono: I've got a few things for you to merge in
<popey> well, try it :D
<jono> marcoceppi, cool!
<marcoceppi> let me get the proposal up
<jono> thanks marcoceppi
<jono> we are not far from having them all complete
<jono> can anyone else here help?
<jcastro> 1/3 of the way it looks like
<marcoceppi> jono proposed the merge against the main branch
<jcastro> the link format is just normal html for these right?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: that's what I assume, or rather, have been using
<jono> marcoceppi, reviewing now
<marcoceppi> jcastro: we might need to do a once over to make sure all the subcategories and depends are setup correctly
<marcoceppi> after all the files are done
<jono> marcoceppi, looks good, but you are adding subcats incorrectly
<jono> there is no subcategory field
<marcoceppi> oh?
<jono> categories look like this:
<jcastro> category=Ask Ubuntu:Bounty
<jono> category = Ask Ubuntu:Publicity
<jono> the subcat is after the ':'
<jcastro> who removed the category link on the meta post?
<jono> marcoceppi, I will fix the ones you just submitted though
<marcoceppi> fuuuuuuuu, I've got a lot of fixing to do
<marcoceppi> they're all like that IIRC
<marcoceppi> rather, all the ones I've been doing
<marcoceppi> I'll wait for your clean up and then fix the rest with my next batch of accomplishments
<jcastro> jono: you edited out the link to the categories
<jono> jcastro, did I?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> readding
<jcastro> no wonder people keep asking
<jcastro> hmm
<jono> marcoceppi, could you fix the remaining ones that have subcategory?
<marcoceppi> jono: definitely, next merge proposal will have those updated
<marcoceppi> I need to head out, I'll be back in an hour or so
<jcastro> marcoceppi: subblime is awesome for this
<jono> also, marcoceppi, while you do that, could you remove "badges" from the cats, so "Membership badges" should just be "Membership"
<jcastro> I have all mine open in tabs and it's so fast you can bash it out
<jono> just makes it consistent with the other ones
<jono> I fixed this for the ones you just submitted
<marcoceppi> jcastro's have badges too IIRC
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> I say we leave them and sed/awk them out later
<jono> jcastro, can you do that now?\
<jono> so we get them fixed for new contributors
<jcastro> otherwise we'll have to double the size of the post to explain all the categories
<jcastro> I say do it at the end
<jono> why do we need to double the post?
<jcastro> because meta SO has them all categorized for us
<jono> oh I see
<bkerensa> jono: your pal Mark is something else :P
<bkerensa> http://www.itworld.com/node/279368
<jono> you got the cats from meta
<jcastro> we'd have to list all the badges and all the categories again
<jono> gotcha
<jono> jcastro, that makes sense
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so make them all consistently wrong, so we can mass edit, instead of hand editing as they come in
<bkerensa> MarkDude got his conversation on our loco channel in the news so to speak ;p
<bkerensa> I told him not to cause a fuss :P
<jono> Mark is being lame here
<jcastro> it's funny he thinks OSCON is about OSS.
<jcastro> oh wait, was that outloud? :)
<jono> brb lunch
<bkerensa> jcastro: lol
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah I told him to pipe down that nonsense on our channel and not bring Ubuntu into it :P
<marcoceppi> I just got the accomplishments-contributor trophy \o/
 * marcoceppi is heading out.
<jcastro> hehe
<jcastro> jono: And then click on "Propose for merging" and then add a decription, paste in lp:ubuntu-community-accomplishments for the branch you want to propose into (NOT TRUNK!) and click "Submit".
<jcastro> the  NOT TRUNK is out of date now right?
<jcastro> since you merged it all?
<jono> jcastro, hey, your summaries are still too short I think
<jono> see how marcoceppi fleshed out a wider summary in each one
<jcastro> Oh I was putting the work into the tips and pitfalls
<jcastro> and the steps.
<jono> jcastro, yep NOT TRUNK is out of date
<jcastro> ok fixing the not trunk
<jono> jcastro, can you flesh out the full accomplishment? shouldnt take too long
<jcastro> yeah I'll finish these next 2 I am doing and then go back and polish those
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> Oh I see what you did there
<jono> eh?
<jcastro> I've been describing the badge in the tips and stuff
<jcastro> ok no problem
<popey> \o/ huats
<mhall119> jono: attend-uds and loco-portal-events-accomplishments MPs are ready
<jono> mhall119, thanks, added the Attend UDS one
<jono> mhall119, I literally just added it
<jono> I also added the missing test
<jono> mhall119, I already merged in the other events related ones that you added
<mhall119> jono: I added some more stuff to that branch
<mhall119> fixes to the global jam and ubuntu hour scripts
<mhall119> and added sub-categories
<jono> mhall119, ahhh I will try and merge and see what happens
<jono> mhall119, there are diff conflicts
<jono> mhall119, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/loco-portal-events-accomplishments/+merge/108410
<jcastro> ok so I have 2 new ones, but I need to go back and fix up the other ones
<jcastro> so I commit and push
<jcastro> and then pull and merge to "catch up" right?
<jcastro> oh dude, UDS badge! Nice!
<jcastro> can anyone explain this bzr thing I'm seeing here?
<jcastro> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged. Use the missing command to see how.
<jcastro> Use the merge command to reconcile them.
<jcastro> this seems to happen when jono commits to trunk and then I push and then do a pull
<jcastro> amd I doing this right?
<mhall119> jono: I merged in the changes from trunk
<jcastro> jono: ok my last 2 should be awesome
<jcastro> hmm, nevermind
<jcastro> it appears my 2 merge proposals are no colliding
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jcastro> ok I have no idea what happened here
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jcastro> ok so I did 2 new ones, pushed to a new branch, and then proposed it
<jcastro> but the diff shows things from my other MP in there.
<mhall119> jono: the one for being a member of an approved loco team is just needing a summary and steps, and it'll be ready
 * mhall119 is done with his accomplishments work items
<mhall119> \o/
<balloons> mhall119, ftw
<jono> jcastro, I am going to merge these in, thanks, but we need the summaries expanding some more
<jono> the other bits look awesome
<jcastro> yeah I can do that
<jcastro> but i'm stuck now
<jono> thanks, man
<jcastro> do I wait for your merge, then pull, merge?
<jcastro> I am confused on how I make my local branch stay up to date
<jono> jcastro, I just merged to trunk
<jono> now you pull
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> it worked that time
<jono> thanks mhall119!
<mhall119> jcastro: I follow the feature branch method
<jcastro> Ok I need to know what that is at some point. :)
<mhall119> keep a clean, up to date 'trunk' branch, and split from it for each  feature
<jcastro> split like, "bzr branch trunk-dir new-dir"?
<jono> mhall119, so I need a working email address for ubuntu hour
<jono> would yours work fine?
<mhall119> jcastro: http://micknelson.wordpress.com/2011/05/19/sharing-your-development-environment-across-branches/
<jcastro> ta
<mhall119> jono: it will now that I've fixed the script, yes
<jono> mhall119, what is your email address for LP?
<mhall119> the only ubuntu hour I've attended, the global event was "The Ubuntu Hour", not just "Ubuntu Hour"
<mhall119> jono: mhall119@ubuntu.com should work
<mhall119> jono: it should all be in my branch
<jono> mhall119, you didnt update the tests
<jono> mhall119, I just fixed the test
<jono> now we have 100% test coverage again :-)
<mhall119> oh, I did fix the test, but merging your changes from trunk set it to what you had
<jono> np
<jono> it is sorted now
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> jono: do you want me to make an MP for the approved-loco-team script, then you can just add the summary and steps when you  merge it?
<mhall119> or do you want to send me an MP to that branch with your text, and I'll merge it and submit it to trunk
<mhall119> jcastro: what's the current charm count?
<jcastro> 84
<mhall119> wow, nice
<jcastro> 5ish more incoming
<jcastro> we've only recently cleaned out the queue enough to hit the charm contest entrants
<jcastro> but the queue is down to like 5
<jcastro> so we'll be good soon
<jcastro> it's friday
<jcastro> time for some NWA.
<jono> jcastro, thanks, merged in the improved summaries
<jono> mhall119, yes please, submit a MP and I will edit it
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jono: done
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> mhall119, there is a merge conflict in https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/approved-loco-team/+merge/108424 with the CATEGORIES file
<jcastro> jono: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145256/accomplishment-viewer-not-displaying-askubuntu-badges
<jcastro> I suspect this is too localized
<jono> jcastro, can I add an ubuntu-accomplishments tag?
<jcastro> I think you need 300
<jcastro> I'll just do it for you
<jono> can you create one for me?
<jono> then I will point support queries there
<jono> thanks!
<jcastro> done
<jcastro> you can hover over it
<jcastro> and then subscribe via email or rss
<jono> cool
<jcastro> actually dude
<jcastro> do the tag wiki on it to get the badge
<jcastro> heh
<marcoceppi> man, I forgot about tag wikis
<marcoceppi> we're probably pretty behind on that
<jcastro> I just did the accomplishment description for it
<jono> jcastro, so I will add a link in the help menu to this page
<jcastro> yeah, one thing you can is this
<jcastro> link to this: http://www.askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=accomplishments
<jcastro> so it'll auto tag them
<jcastro> that will take them right to the question form
<jcastro> also, say something like "If you have any questions (not bug reports), see _link_"
<jcastro> don't just say "Problems? Go here!"
<jono> awesome, thanks jcastro
<jcastro> then people will think it's a bug report place
<jcastro> and will get their questions closed
<jcastro> marcoceppi: I think I'm winning, I put an app install link in one of mine
<jcastro> recommending like shutter for awesome answers
<marcoceppi> jcastro: Looks like you just got the overachiever achievement
<jcastro> it's the only way I can keep up with you!
<marcoceppi> That that's a seriously good idea
<marcoceppi> All the ones on editing and voting should have that tip
<jcastro> I am waiting to hit Strunk and White
<jcastro> I am going to make that one be totally epic
<jono> jcastro, Strunk and White is done
<jcastro> wait for it
<jcastro> I think I can .... flesh it out more ...
<jcastro> :-/ tough crowd
<jono> ok, I added an Ask Ubuntu option in the Help menu
<mhall119> jono: I merged from trunk and fixed the conflict
<mhall119> jcastro: jono: http://mhall119.com/2012/06/charming-django-with-naguine/
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> mhall119, nice blog :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-02
<jcastro> marcoceppi: I meant over here
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> jono: hey did you tweet the accomplishments/AU thing?
<jcastro> it's only got 299 views
<jcastro> we can't suck _that_ bad.
<marcoceppi> I figured you were just going to segue into "OH THIS SHOULD BE A CHARM"
<jcastro> olis thing?
<jcastro> it should be
<jono> jcastro, which thing?
<jcastro> so we can fire off different ones
<jcastro> jono: the call for help for writing the AU accomplishments
<marcoceppi> jcastro: it's a django app, maybe a good test for mhall119's thing
<jono> jcastro, yeah I blogged it, tweeted and G+ed it
<jcastro> marcoceppi: !
<marcoceppi> I'll have to track down Oli, haven't seen him in over a month
<jcastro> nor me
<jcastro> but, with a charm we could spin up targetted cleanups
<jcastro> so like "12.04 post-release"
<jcastro> up ... use it, take it down
 * marcoceppi nods
<jcastro> "ok guys, normal clean up time". Up, hit the goal, back down
<marcoceppi> better yet, config options :)
<jcastro> marcoceppi: I don't see a link, is his stuff oss?
<jcastro> right!
<jcastro> juju deploy cleanup
<jcastro> juju set config tag=12.04
<marcoceppi> jcastro not that I'm aware of - the source hasn't been released yet
<cjohnston> see yall on the other side of the world
 * popey wonders where one gets the source code for http://frenchfortunecookie.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/ubuntu-vancouver-simplifies-your-life-again/
<czajkowski> popey: checked lp to see if they've a branch there?
<czajkowski> lotta locos have code branches on there
<popey> they dont even use irc ☹
<czajkowski> how..........unusal
<popey> and lp is just timing out on me
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-vancouver-loco-portfolio fails to load for me
<popey> (Error ID: OOPS-1e7e38c87b2c64d5728956574a4f19cf)
<ubot2`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1e7e38c87b2c64d5728956574a4f19cf
<popey> lp is rubbish for me atm ☹
<czajkowski> no idea why you keep finding oops
<popey> refresh got it
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-vancouver-loco no code there
<czajkowski> :/
<popey> left a comment on the blog post about it
<bkerensa>  ☹
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-03
<cjohnston> long day
<cjohnston> morning
<s-fox> Hello community
<IdleOne> hello s-fox :)
<s-fox> Hello IdleOne  :)
<s-fox> How are you?
<IdleOne> Good thank you, yourself?
<IdleOne> looking forward to working with you and Congrats btw :)
<s-fox> Not bad, been a busy day. Written loads of python scripts
<s-fox> Oh thanks, the same to you
<IdleOne> write one that does the work for you :P
<IdleOne> thank you
<s-fox> IdleOne,  oh they all work and all do different things.
<s-fox> They are for the ubuntu accomplishments project - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments
 * s-fox has been learning "stuff" 
<IdleOne> cool
<s-fox> 10 python scripts, 10 data files and 10 tests. And an icon... lol. Busy indeed
<s-fox> Goodbye.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-27
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: you don't have any work items
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I do have, but I think the blueprints aren't targeted to the series
<cjohnston> they have to be accepted to show up
<JoseeAntonioR> you know who is accepting the blueprints?
<cjohnston> managers normally
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> balloons, do you think you could help with the comments about the quality page on http://91.189.93.108? (http://pad.ubuntu.com/aNBBojgxJg)
 * dholbach relocates to new office - bbiab
<dpm> dholbach, I think balloons is not in today, bank holiday in the US
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<dholbach> I'll mail him then :)
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<elfy> wb dholbach - was the move to the new office worth it :)
<dholbach> elfy, I used to work from this office for a while some years ago, but it was a separate office which didn't suit me very well
<elfy> my office is a seat in a van :)
<dholbach> now they have new offices which have a more free-floating aspect to it and I'll work together with a few friends of mine, which will be very nice
<elfy> or a desk in my front room :)
<elfy> oh that sounds nice :)
<dholbach> so later on today we'll set up desks and I guess I'll work from here most of the time then :)
<dholbach> and only on the rainy days I'll work from home ;-)
<elfy> sounds great - you don't know how lucky you are - or you might lol
<dholbach> yeah, there's things I absolutely can't complain about :)
<elfy> dholbach: I looked at the etherpad today - I'm completely confused now as to what's been looked at and what's not - so I closed it again ;)
<dholbach> so basically everything marked with strike-through should have been updated on the test instance
<dholbach> and there's a few very non-specific pieces of feedback which will be hard to eradicate
<dholbach> "remove repetition" :)
<elfy> yea understand that - probably my eyes - the lines all tend to merge into one and I see them where they are not there :)
<dholbach> drink less! :-P
<dholbach> so yeah, I'm going through some of the longer pages now, trying to shorten them somewhat
<elfy> yea - hard to do that - and I'm not even sure we should, if someone lands on one page because of their interest - not having something there becuase it's repeated elsewhere won't help
<dholbach> yeah, agreed - it's a hard problem to solve
<elfy> but long pages is a different kettle of fish - perhaps one person (you ;) ) shorten them and then just ask for review of those
<elfy> just a thought :)
 * elfy wanders off to check a testcase he's written 
<dholbach> in my opinion we should try to get something which looks good and has no grave typos in it out there, and then do a re-review together and maybe come up with some guidelines for the page
<dholbach> like "this is what we should say on the landing page" and "this is the kind of information we want on the specific subpages", so it will be easier to make a decision what should be where
<elfy> sounds like a plan, what no-one's going to want is a perpetual review with no real page landing :)
<dholbach> but I guess you need to get a bit of experience with it first
<elfy> yea
<dholbach> elfy, I filed an IS ticket and we basically have everything prepared for the move
<elfy> cool
<jcastro> elfy: I've gotten the goahead to set discourse up on hp cloud if you guys wanna give it a shot
<elfy> jcastro: ok - thanks for letting me know - we'll look I am sure :)
<elfy> hope you're having a good day today too
<jcastro> it's raining on my day off
<jcastro> so might as well do something for ubuntu, lol
<elfy> oh :(
<elfy> had two days of sun here - something of a minor miracle at the moment, due to chuck it down again tomorrow though
<mhall119> jcastro: when you do your charm schools, how do you make sure everybody comes to class with everything they need ot get started writing charms?
<mhall119> like, having Ubuntu installed, having the right packages installed, etc
<cjohnston> I can't run windows for charm school?
<cjohnston> how about Arch?
<mhall119> :P
<jcastro> they don't
<jcastro> most people just ask questions, usually they're not writing on the spot
<jcastro> though we do say on the flyer to have juju installed and your favorite dev environment/text editor
<mhall119> oh, ok
<jcastro> when the local provider comes back
<jcastro> we'll have to tell people to `juju init` or `juju download` or whatever the command will be
<jcastro> to get the cloud image on there, etc.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-28
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning.
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> dpm, hi Alter
<dholbach> dpm, kurz Zeit für 'nen Hangout?
<dholbach> dpm, unping - seb128 gave me the details
<dpm> ok, alles klar :)
<dholbach> do we know how often status.u.c is updated?
<dpm> dholbach, I don't know, it used to be hourly quite a while ago, but I'm not sure nowadays. cjohnston should know ^
<dholbach> yeah, it's fine
<dholbach> I still had to approve them, not only set the series goal
<cjohnston> i think every two hours
<dholbach> dpm, if the "core apps" are "core apps", how do we call the other apps, like "gallery"? :)
<dpm> dholbach, we've been vaguely calling them "system apps"
<popey> yup
<dholbach> ok
<popey> we should rename them again ☻
 * dpm has run out of names ;)
<dholbach> because we realised during the uds session, that the super project (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview) wasn't documented anywhere
<dholbach> and I just added it to Touch/Contribute
<dholbach> maybe it'd be worth mentioning it on the Core Apps page too - just to make sure people know where to check for "those other apps"? :)
<jcastro> HI POPEY
<popey> HELLO JORGE!
<dpm> dholbach, there is a link here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute but we could probably do a better job
<dholbach> dpm, yeah, I just made a few edits
<dholbach> on the /Contribute page
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> jono, having a good time off? :)
<jono> dholbach, yes indeed
<jono> awesome seeing my parents
<dholbach> great :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> dholbach, looks like the c.u.c site is really coming together
<dholbach> yeah, we're getting there
<jono> dholbach, one general piece of feedback I have though is that there is too much text
<jono> it needs making more concise
<dholbach> yeah, that's the hardest part :)
<dholbach> but I realise that we have a few walls of text
<jono> dholbach, as an example, below the birds on the main page
<jono> that should be moved to other pages
<jcastro> is an example site up somewhere?
<dholbach> jcastro, http://91.189.93.108/
<dholbach> jono, thanks - I'll take care of it
<jcastro> maybe pics where the whitespace is?
<jcastro> of people/locos doing cool stuff?
<jono> dholbach, cool
<dholbach> jcastro, yes, that's planned
<dholbach> pleia2 is looking for some nice pictures
<jono> dholbach, also, we may want to break up http://91.189.93.108/contribute/developers/
<jono> can we have sub-nav pages?
<jcastro> oh, nice pic on that one
<jono> so you click Developers and then there are sub-pages with Packaging, Programming, and Porting
<jono> ?
<dholbach> jono, yes, I think that should be possible somehow, but I need to find out how
<jono> that wouild be neater
<jcastro> other than Jos staring out into space for no reason, lol.
<jono> and then the main Developers page can just provide a single paragraph overview of Packaging, Programming, and Porting and then link to the sub-pages
<dholbach> right
<jcastro> dholbach: also on that page it says JuJu, it's either juju or Juju, never the camelcase </trademark>
<jono> dholbach, I think that will be much neater and easier to read
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> dholbach, are you wanting feedback as filed bugs?
<dholbach> jono, in the future yes, for now, we can just use http://pad.ubuntu.com/aNBBojgxJg
<jcastro> dholbach: actually, can I redo the little Juju section?
 * jcastro finds it on lp
<dholbach> jcastro, please do - do you want the markdown text for it?
<jcastro> is it on lp?
<jono> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> jcastro, it's a wordpress site
<jcastro> oh oh
<jcastro> well, I can either do the raw text or edit it right in, up to you
<dholbach> jcastro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710352/
<dholbach> jono, thanks - I noted it all down and will take care of it
<jono> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> jono, oh, and I moved in here for my office now: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-SbmdEeQRHk0/UaOmxi7tSpI/AAAAAAAAFUc/LWFkIUBOKZw/w1044-h434-no/IMAG0472.jpg :-)
<dholbach> all happy Ubuntu users, although I saw a machine running windows
<jono> dholbach, oh nice! :-)
<jono> that looks sweet
<dholbach> yeah, working together with friends who also work in open source
<dholbach> I'd show you guys around in a hangout, but I'm tied to ethernet right now as somebody is still figuring out the access point :)
<jcastro> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710362/
<jcastro> dholbach: I wanted to outline the "any language" aspect
<jcastro> since that's huge for new contributors
<jcastro> no need to learn a new language!
<dholbach> jcastro, updated
<dholbach> thanks
<philipballew> Good morning
<dholbach> all rightie - see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> bkerensa: rackspace's cloud isn't close enough to trunk openstack
<jcastro> but when it is, it'll be an easy config
<jcastro> someone is trying it right now
<dpm> ok, finally calling it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> anyone around?
<popey> yes
<cjohnston> no
<bkerensa> no
<daker> no
<jcastro> http://15.185.233.27/
<jcastro> so ....
<jcastro> no DNS yet
<jcastro> but TLDR
<jcastro> I'm kicking the tires on discourse
<pleia2> I recognise that ip space
<pleia2> (is that sad?)
<jcastro> HP CLOUD
<jcastro> NICE WORK.
<pleia2> haha
<jcastro> spinning shit up on openstack <--- never gets old
<popey> create topic button doesn't work in the categories view
<pleia2> jcastro: truth
<jcastro> that's because you can't create a topic there
<jcastro> popey: also, we're running trunk lol
<marcoceppi> interesting bug
<marcoceppi> popey: reported against upstream
<cjohnston> What are we discorsing?
<jcastro> hey so I think this is way better than vbulletin
<jcastro> so we set one up
<jcastro> going to let the community kick the tires
<jcastro> and see where it goes
<cjohnston> I like it better already.. feels current
<jcastro> don't post/tweet it yet
<jcastro> I need a real domain name
<jcastro> so waiting on IS for that
<jcastro> so likely tomorrow
<cjohnston> good luck
<jcastro> I've got responses already and ready to go
<cjohnston> cool
<jcastro> not my fault you can't talk to IS. :p
<jcastro> do you guys want to post a few example topics? Get a feel for it?
<jcastro> so others can respond etc?
 * popey creates http://15.185.233.27/t/what-generic-apps-should-ubuntu-phone-ship-with/15
<popey> to see what happens when people reply
<popey> and to try formatting
<jcastro> markdown baby
<jcastro> aquarius: ping
<popey> is mail from that box working?
<popey> (no)
<jcastro> lol cloud and SMTP
<jcastro> the great challenge
<marcoceppi> it *should* be
<popey> i changed my email address and it sent me a notification
<popey> not got it yet
 * marcoceppi pokes
<jcastro> popey: a precursory scan of the CSS tells me we could make this look real nice design wise
<marcoceppi> restarting discourse to fix email
<jcastro> hah nginx
<jcastro> marcoceppi: you know IS's want apache
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I know :( It's on my short list for charm todos
<marcoceppi> it'll be a config option like in the WP charm
<jcastro> marcoceppi: just got sluggish
<marcoceppi> jcastro: it's restarting (again)
<marcoceppi> upgrade-charm, the double-edged sword
<jcastro> scumbag ruby
<jcastro> takes too long
<marcoceppi> should be the last restart for a while
<jcastro> Sorry, new users can't put images in posts.
<jcastro> when I try to post a SS
<marcoceppi> popey: emailing fixed, thanks for the heads up
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I'll poke at the options. Should be configurable
<jcastro> marcoceppi: oh, I went from mod to new user
<jcastro> there's probably some post threshold
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, there's a "newuser_max_images" which was 0. Increased that
<jcastro> pleia2: wanna post something?
<jcastro> "HOLY CRAP HP CLOUD" or somesuch?
<popey> marcoceppi: still no mails arriving
<pleia2> well sure
<marcoceppi> popey: You might have to wait a few, not sure when the retry will be
<popey> i tried changing again to force a new mail
<jcastro> no one noticed the amazing ubuntu SSO integration?
<pleia2> it was pretty smooth
<pleia2> well done
<jcastro> that was all marcoceppi
<jcastro> pleia2: did you upload a picture or was all that automagic?
<popey> it uses gravatar doesnt it?
<popey> which for me fails because I used login.ubuntu.com which uses my canonical address which has no piccy
<popey> so i tried to change address to popey which does
<pleia2> jcastro: automagic
<popey> hence email fail
<jcastro> popey: that sounds fixable
<pleia2> popey: must do, it's not my lp photo
<marcoceppi> popey: It shows as sending and email 7 mins ago. You might need to check spam
<popey> ah, my bad, I have 3 mails in spam ⍨
<popey> sorry
<marcoceppi> popey: yeah, it's just using sendmail, aka sendspam, I'll hook it up to a real smtp server later
<jcastro> are they blah@ipaddress?
<jcastro> those are probably spamfilterable
<jcastro> in real life they'd come from real domains
<marcoceppi> jcastro: "info@discourse.org"
<popey> info@discourse.org
<jcastro> stay classy defaults
<jcastro> marcoceppi: way snappier since we tested it last
<jcastro> did you deploy the redis stuff?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: no, this is just an xsmall
<marcoceppi> If we need to scale, I'll throw in the redis server. Otherwise it just runs redis on the local unit
<jcastro> popey: your gravatar works again
<popey> yeah
<popey> sweet!
<jcastro> popey: I'm going to do a mention
<jcastro> lmk how it works
<jcastro> popey: hah, Mark's posted
<popey> how'd he find it?
<jcastro> I mailed him
<popey> ah
<jcastro> anything juju deployed is pretty much always in his face.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: http://15.185.233.27/t/ubuntu-forums-moderators-click-here/3/4
<marcoceppi> jcastro: hum, it's be an out-of-scope change that upstream probably would never use, but I think I could hack that in
<jcastro> don't tell me post it
<marcoceppi> I am
<marcoceppi> jcastro: can you flag something?
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> marcoceppi: can you increase the maximum filesize to upload a bit?
<marcoceppi> 5MB? Also we should just use imgur and get an API key
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> eventually
<marcoceppi> jcastro: that'll make scaleout story solid
<jcastro> nod
<marcoceppi> assets always trip people up
<jcastro> put that in the scaleout post
 * marcoceppi nods
<jcastro> 5mb is fine for now for uploads
<jcastro> I want to exercise this screenshot thread
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> let me flag something
<marcoceppi> jcastro: increased
<jcastro> still says 1024k
<jcastro> needs a restart?
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ^^
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I hope not. I hate restarting the discourse stuff
 * marcoceppi pokes
<jcastro> marcoceppi: still nogo on the upload
<marcoceppi> jcastro: let me finish this post and I'll restart discourse
<jcastro> ack
<jcastro> oh cute
<jcastro> when you scroll the title turns into an ubuntu logo
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, it was the discourse logo, but I've been going around updating them as I find them. The favicon is now ubuntu as well
<jcastro> badass
<marcoceppi> jcastro: bouncing
 * jcastro makes explosion sounds
<marcoceppi> I might drop a cuter 502 error page
<jcastro> does this nginx have the spdy support?
<marcoceppi> no, it's what's in archives
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I've also changed the automated message user. auto-messages will now come from "ubuntubot" instead of me
<jcastro> eggcerrent
<jcastro> marcoceppi: think I found a bug
<jcastro> my screenshots are like 1.5mb
<jcastro> but discourse thinks they're over 5mb
<marcoceppi> It might be nginx
<marcoceppi> let me check
<marcoceppi> jcastro: try now
<jcastro> Works!
<marcoceppi> yeah, it was nginx
 * marcoceppi updates charm
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-29
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach walks over to the office
<alourie> good morning team
<alourie> oops
<alourie> wrong window
<philipballew> hello Ubutnu
 * dholbach considers breaking up the support page into multiple small ones as well: http://91.189.93.108/contribute/support/
<dholbach> opinions?
<dholbach> it'd be kind of like 91.189.93.108/community/get-involved/developers
 * dholbach goes ahead. :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: ;)
<bkerensa> dholbach: you should move to Florida :P
<dholbach> why? :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: your team is asleep when your awake :P
<dholbach> that's their problem - not mine ;-)
<nigelb> bkerensa: It's a very productive advantage.
<dholbach> and there's always somebody awake :)
<dholbach> balloons: let's chat later on about the QA community page
<dholbach> dpm, got time for a brief hangout?
<dpm> dholbach, sure, give me 2 minutes
<dholbach> excellent, setting it up
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a32cb923052c147ac8c4ad325daeed29a1a601e9?hl=de
<jcastro> good morning!
<jcastro> dholbach: hey man!
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> wanna try something new and fresh this morning?
<jcastro> http://15.185.233.27/
<jcastro> dpm: ^^ you too!
<jcastro> http://15.185.233.27/t/let-s-kick-the-tires-aka-the-feedback-thread-read-me-first/2
<dholbach> jcastro, can you join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a32cb923052c147ac8c4ad325daeed29a1a601e9 for a sec?
<dholbach> jcastro, oi, you're muted
<dpm> jcastro, that's...
<dpm> pretty awesome!
<dpm> and it's open source too, wow
<dholbach> yeah, very nice
<jcastro> 100% Free Software folks
<jcastro> running on Ubuntu, on HP Cloud
<jcastro> I am fully buzzword compliant!
<nigelb> jcastro: You missed the opportunity to meantion Openstack somewhere.
<nigelb> *mention
<popey> nope
<popey> http://15.185.233.27/t/this-discourse-forum-brought-to-you-by-juju-and-openstack-on-hp-cloud/17
<popey> jcastro: 502 bad gateway on the discourse site
<jcastro> he's restarting it
<jcastro> takes a while. :-/
<dholbach> balloons: already there? :)
<balloons> dholbach, I'm guessing you want to talk about the community QA page :-) I
<dholbach> yes :)
<dholbach> http://91.189.93.108/contribute/quality/
<jcastro> guys wanna do it now and get it out of the way?
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/4651a0ad9757f821eefe2d56fc0b285110ab621e
<dholbach> balloons: and http://pad.ubuntu.com/aNBBojgxJg has the feedback about it
<balloons> dholbach, I know I added that feedback :-p
<balloons> nevertheless, I guess I can edit it today.. For you :-)
<dholbach> balloons: want to hop on the hangout?
<JoseAntonioR> dholbach: you on ubuntuonair right now?
<balloons> dholbach, if I can stop bumping my computer and knocking my graphics card loose :-(
<dholbach> JoseAntonioR, no, just chatting with the boys
<JoseAntonioR> oh ok :)
<balloons> dholbach, can I get the link to the markdown paste of the quality page?
<balloons> since I keep locking my pc, it would be nice to have it logged so I don't have to keep bugging you for it
<dholbach> paste.ubuntu.com/5713606/
<dholbach> balloons: ^
<balloons> dholbach, ty :-p
<jcastro> hey guys
<jcastro> I am having serious crashers today
<popey> on what?
<jcastro> raring with the smart scopes PPA
<popey> ah, i dont have that ppa enabled
<popey> too much crack ☻
<jcastro> my nvidia settings got borked so like, scrolling off the left edge on the center monitor wraps it to the right panel
<jcastro> heh
<JoseAntonioR> dholbach: can we have a chat next friday (the 7th)? bot is ready for its use
<dholbach> JoseAntonioR, nice - sure
<JoseAntonioR> ok, then :)
 * JoseAntonioR leaves for class
<dholbach> mhall119, can we bzr the theme and put it up on https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website somehow?
<mhall119> dholbach: did you make changes to it since I pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-community-website/new-theme?
<dholbach> mhall119, I don't know if ant did
<dholbach> I'll ask
<dholbach> mh
<dholbach> mhall119, ant might have done something one day afterwards O:-)
<mhall119> looks like it
<dholbach> thanks a bunch mhall119!
<mhall119> dholbach: updated that branch to rev 3 with the latest changes
<dholbach> YES
<dholbach> thanks mhall119!
<mhall119> np
<dholbach> hugs! :)
<dholbach> all right, I think I'm going to call it a day now and head out for dinner before it starts raining :)
<pleia2> dholbach: I have a pile of images for the site, just organizing, hope to have some to you by end of my day
<dholbach> pleia2, perfect - I'll put them in tomorrow then :-D
<dholbach> thanks a bunch pleia2
<dholbach> see you :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: y u no dogfood saucy yet?
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> shrug, nothing there for me yet.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-30
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey elfy
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<coolbhavi> hey dpm :)
<elfy> dholbach: page is looking ok - still needs pics - but we know that
<dholbach> yep, Liz mailed me about it - I'll look into it in a bit :)
<dpm> morning coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> morning dpm
<elfy> dholbach: I'm back on my long weekend thing again - I'm about more now if you want me for anything
<dholbach> great, thanks elfy!
<dholbach> balloons, thanks for the update!
<balloons> jcastro, I'm sorry.. red wings season, RIP . . .
<jcastro> 1.515.yeah
<jcastro> oh well, considering we barely made the playoffs, to take the hawks to a game 7 is nice
<jcastro> just not by losing a 3-1 series lead, lol
<jcastro> balloons: a horrible call enabled us to even get a chance to go into overtime
<jcastro> so really, we lost twice, hah
<balloons> that was the sad part.. but letting them tie after going 3-1 is really when it was over
<balloons> as you know.. it's so hard to finish after blowing it
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I'm not mad about losing in OT
<jcastro> to like, the best team in hockey
<jcastro> I am mad that we had them on the ropes and then spaced out for 3 games in a row
<daker> guys maybe you wanna look at https://news.ycombinator.com/
<balloons> daker, what did you do? :-p
<daker> balloons: nothing, submit -> wait a relax :D
<daker> and*
<balloons> BOOM
<balloons> daker, insta karma for you
<daker> balloons: :)
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> hi elfy
 * balloons awaits elfy's next merge :-)
<elfy> not done anything since weekedn - been working
<elfy> you done all 3 now?
<elfy> xchat for instance?
<elfy> balloons: also what would I do with the bugs that I assigned to me to create the testcases - and we can take this to quality if it's better
<balloons> sure
<popey> dpm: mhall119 we having a call now?
 * popey gets coffee
<mhall119> popey: I'm there
<mhall119> jono is still out though
<dpm> popey, yeah, joining in
<daker> wow i just won a Pocket TV https://www.facebook.com/infinitec/posts/10151503469627983
<balloons> daker, nice!
<daker> balloons: btw we are still #1 on HN https://news.ycombinator.com/
<balloons> karma train.. whoo-whoo
<dholbach> → off to diving! :-D
 * popey wonders if that's scuba or high-dive
<mhall119> or sky
<elfy> sky would be cool - but I won't go up a ladder so that's going to never happen ...
<jcastro_> balloons: how's saucy right this minute?
<jcastro_> I want to show bkerensa that I am not afraid
<balloons> jcastro_, lol.. do it
<elfy> it's a brave world jcastro_ - just do it
<jcastro_> jorge@jillceratops:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<popey> Password:
<jcastro_> DinosaursAreAwesome
<mhall119> no numbers or special characters?  I'm disappointed jcastro_
<balloons> capital letters!
<jcastro_> yeah so that crazy moment yesterday where I misplaced my yubikey
<jcastro_> and realized I don't have the google auth app on my phone
<mhall119> yeah, we need a 2-factor app for Touch
<balloons> ohh!
<jcastro_> <-- upgrading
<popey> mhall119: you have a terminal, use the 2fa.py ☻
<jcastro_> oh, nice one castro, 2398423mb of TEX packages, those seem useful to keep around. @_@
<mhall119> there's a python script for it?
<popey> yes
<mhall119> awesome
<popey> see the canonical wiki which explains 2fa and scroll down to the bit about it
<mhall119> jcastro_: ^^ there you go
<jcastro_> popey: you suck, you should have tricked him into writing a Qt one
<jcastro_> now I have to run a python script on my phone
<popey> hah
 * mhall119 might write one anyway
<popey> "Words cannot describe how awesome this is. Not only is it good information, but it's from +Alan Pope . Most famous person that's ever respond to me in the history of Google Plus.﻿"
<popey> BOW DOWN!
<mhall119> or tempt scrivener into the world of QML app development
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> popey: that's much different from the response you typically get on G+ :)
<popey> indeed it is
<mhall119> you should unfriend that guy and shutdown his account
<mhall119> you have a reputation to maintain, afterall
<jcastro_> man
<jcastro_> that guy needs better friends
<jcastro_> :p
<popey> These aren't my friends, they're just people who owe me money.
<mhall119> jcastro_: you should post about being his new friend without warning him first
<jcastro_> we should all friend the guy
<mhall119> popey: link?
<jcastro_> "No one should be stuck with just popey without a support group"
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112165994884068846092/posts/gCG8AX1Zyiq
<mhall119> aw man, 2fa.py calls out to oathtool....which isn't currently possible in QML
<popey> there is a 2fa app for the n9, sil wrote it
<popey> maybe use that as a base?
<mhall119> it might "just work" depending on how he wrote it
<mhall119> or at least only need porting to Qt5
 * popey pokes him on twitter
<jcastro_> "The closure comment reads like something agreed to as part of a deal with Microsoft. "
<jcastro_> hah
<jcastro_> awesome
<s-fox> jcastro_:  good news
<s-fox> the beta discourse testing site appears to be up again (for the moment) :)
<jcastro_> it's only been taken down when he does an upgrade
<popey> its been up most of the day
<jcastro_> the service takes like 65 seconds to restart though
<s-fox> i've had the loading screen for a few hours yesterday and 502 errors earlier
<jcastro_> you should have seen the 502's maybe twice today?
<jcastro_> I haven't had a loading screen problem
<popey> me either
<popey> i have visited it quite a bit today
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: hey did you up it to smalls from the xsmall?
<s-fox> popey:  this was yesterday, not today
<popey> same yesterday
<jcastro_> oh
<s-fox> what time?
<jcastro_> yesterday was a botched upgrade
<jcastro_> for ~10 minutes
<jcastro_> http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/discourse-juju-charm-operational-lessons-learned/17/11
<elfy> aah - the upgrade dealt with the PMs do you know?
<jcastro_> it was supposed to I think
<jcastro_> but Sam is on australian time
<jcastro_> so I don't expect him to be around for another few hours
<elfy> k
<jcastro_> the search should be fixed now though
<jcastro_> was last time I checked
<s-fox> i haven't checked since i saw it mentioned that my bug on the revision was corrected.
<elfy> still get the same issue as previously here - popey can you PM there yet?
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: was about to
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: there's probably no easy way to do service/charm upgrades without landscape is there?
<jcastro_> I mean, that doesn't involve a bunch of work, etc.
<s-fox> jcastro_:  any news on importing some real data ?
<jcastro_> no one's really stepped up to try yet
<jcastro_> mostly been doing normal maintenance afaict
<elfy> k - thanks jcastro_
<jcastro_> I'm kind of doing this on the side to my normal TODO list
<elfy> yep - we understand that - so are we ;)
<jcastro_> but once I get some charm stuff out the way for normal work hours then I'm free
<jcastro_> except tonight
<elfy> try not to do anything overnight ... :)
<jcastro_> and with the wings out of the running I now have exceptional amount of free time at night
<jcastro_> well, other than half life 2
<s-fox> Got to get the priorities right, some things are more important than others. 9-5 jobs are important
<elfy> and noit easy to find
<marcoceppi> Okay, about to do an upgrade, expect some downtime
<jcastro_> hey while that's bouncing
<jcastro_> do we want to set the front page to be the categories?
<jcastro_> instead of the latest?
<s-fox> i'm still not sure how the data import is going to work, given lack of sub categories
<s-fox> are you going to create 40 categories and have a really long front page?
<jcastro_> I have no clue
<jcastro_> they said they can do nested categories if demand is there
<jcastro_> know anyone who is good with SQL/postges? Maybe we can find someone to investigate
<s-fox> well, looking at it from a generic person looking to migrate i think it is a feature that should really be in there
<s-fox> i think category view would look better as the front view personally too jcastro_
<elfy> agreed
<jcastro_> k, let's do that after the upgrade then?
<s-fox> remind me, what is this upgrade in aid of?
<jcastro_> PMs hopefully?
<jcastro_> https://github.com/discourse/discourse/commits/master
<jcastro_> everything in front of "Version bump to v9.9.2"
<s-fox> ah okay :)
<popey> i love how rapidly they're revving the software
<popey> release early, release often
<jcastro_> hah, marco probably isn't right now
<popey> hehe
<jcastro_> I think if we do service upgrades without interruption we'll be able to do the upgrades transparently without the downtime
<s-fox> i guess that comes with bleeding edge
<jcastro_> but I need to ping the landscape guys on that.
<s-fox> but on the other side , i guess it is easy to find features of existing platforms to emulate.
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: going forward it'll be a lot easier after this charm-upgrade
<marcoceppi> the process won't require and entire charm-upgrade, just a configuration switch :)
<jcastro_> notbadobama.jpg
<marcoceppi> Well, unless I keep finding broken things in the charm
<s-fox> looking at the loading graphic again.  perhaps some sort of notice when you go into a maintenance mode?
<marcoceppi> s-fox: I noted at 14:44 that I was doing an upgrade
<jcastro_> I think he means for end users
<marcoceppi> in IRC, not sure where else to alert that I'm moving stuff around
<marcoceppi> OH
<s-fox> correct jcastro_
<s-fox> and what is that in UTC?
<marcoceppi> 18:44
<marcoceppi> Alright, it didn't blow up!
<s-fox> Ah, i have that as 18:47 on my irc logs
<s-fox> :)
<marcoceppi> Oh, my server is lagging a littlebit behind
<jcastro_> ntp dawg!
<marcoceppi> I'll put a new 502 error up for nginx, not sure what I can do about the infinite loader
<s-fox> no worries, but a web facing message when you are doing some maintenance would be a good feature
<marcoceppi> s-fox: agreed, a maintenance mode in general would be nice
<jcastro_> oh cool
<jcastro_> there's some kind of diagnostic thing now with the upgrade
<elfy> marcoceppi: blame me - everyone else does - 'Elfy broke it while muttering about voodoo'
<popey> http://chuck.goolsbee.org/images/uc.jpg
<popey> ㋛
<popey> marcoceppi: for your under maintence page
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: yeah, I just pulled the latest tip down. We're riding the bleeding edge!
<jcastro_> and you upped the instance size?
<marcoceppi> Admire as we're in sync with trunk for the next few mins until they add more commits :P
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: no, that's step two. Needed to upgrade the charm first
<jcastro_> k, I'll stop bothering you
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: is it done yet?
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: how about now?
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: hey, that splash page up yet?
 * marcoceppi juju destroy-environment
<marcoceppi> fixed it!
<s-fox> is it down again? lol
<marcoceppi> s-fox: yeah, sorry about that, trying to wrangle something
<s-fox> thought you had a new 502 page?
<marcoceppi> no, not yet sadly
<s-fox> i thought that had been done earlier :)
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: is it done yet?
 * jcastro_ snickers
<marcoceppi> it's going to continue to be wonky as I move it from an xsmall to a small. bare with me everyone
 * marcoceppi furiously takes notes
<s-fox> What is snickers? The chocolate bar?
 * popey picked a great time to mention the site on G+ :D
<popey> think muttley
<s-fox> A cartoon dog?
<popey> his laugh
<popey> imagine jcastro doing that
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: if you need a hand I can call brandon
 * jcastro_ runs away
<jcastro_> hah man, I go too far
<jcastro_> sorry
<marcoceppi> ಠ_ಠ
<s-fox> Oh, i see.  I guess that is an americanism :)
<jcastro_> "snickers" is like a grin
<s-fox> jcastro_:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NySN_plfiNI
<s-fox> snickers :D
<jcastro_> heh
<elfy> :)
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: dude, you can't supply constraints with add-unit in juju core.
<jcastro_> hah
<jcastro_> _what_.
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: wait so once you declare a constraint that's it?
<jcastro_> you're stuck with it?
<marcoceppi> for a service deployed, yes. This is such a regression
<jcastro_> file it pls
<marcoceppi> either that, or I severely underestimated add-unit
<jcastro_> I will ping the ramm
<jcastro_> yeah let's head to #juju-dev
 * marcoceppi runs down the hall
<marcoceppi> It's still down, but I put a nice maintenance page up
<popey> lol
<s-fox> time to go. goodbye.
<bkerensa> jcastro_: mm?
<marcoceppi> Migration done
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-31
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/05/31/mark-shuttleworth-closes-ubuntu-bug-1/
<pleia2> yeah yeah, slow news is slow ;)
<pleia2> but we got something up, go us
<pleia2> (go me)
<mhall119> go pleia2
<mhall119> :)
 * nigelb waves to mhall119 
<mhall119> morning nigelb
 * mhall119 heads off to bed
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> g'nite mhall119
<philipballew> this channel is pretty dead now
<philipballew> all the "normal" americans have gone to bed, and the people from other places are just starting work and stuff.
<IdleOne> lol "normal"
<nigelb> philipballew: hey you forgot canadians :P
 * philipballew went to Vancouver once.
<philipballew> nigelb, and Mexicans.
<nigelb> and central and south americans.
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> happy friday, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey pleia2 :-)
 * dholbach hugs pleia2
<dholbach> thanks again for all your help!
 * pleia2 hugs dholbach 
<pleia2> thank you for updating so much of it, I like the new navigation
<pleia2> should get some sleep, have a good one
<dholbach> sleep tight :)
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, good morning
<elfy> popey: is PM still broken for you on discourse?
<elfy> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<elfy> dholbach: you might be able to help me here - trying to test something on discourse
<dholbach> elfy, how can I help?
<elfy> do you have more than ubuntu openid to login with to it ?
<dholbach> no
<elfy> ok - you'll probably not be able to help then - we need to make sure that if we ban someone they get banned and can't just get in some other way
<elfy> thanks though
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> marcoceppi_ might know something about this
<dholbach> jcastro seems to be offline
<elfy> yea - I wanted to PM people but that's a bit elfied at the moment
<elfy> no rush :)
<marcoceppi_> elfy: if you ban someone on ubuntu forums, couldn't they just create a new account?
<marcoceppi_> elfy: pms are also broken, waiting for a fix from upstream. Going forward I'm only going to be updating the discourse app every week or so during a set maintenance window. I'll post about it on the site itself
<popey> they can ban by ip marcoceppi_
<marcoceppi_> popey: but that doesn't stop proxies, tor is still a very easy to obtains free proxy service :)
<marcoceppi_> if someone wanted to they could really become a nusance
<popey> yeah, they get that, which is one reason why they like having humans doing the moderation/admin
<dholbach> so for the new community page I'm looking for nice pictures for almost all pages which can be used in a 984x300 pixels format
<marcoceppi_> elfy: to your point, if you ban a person on discourse, there's nothing stopping them from using another openid provider. An ip ban would be needed to prevent them from signing up. I'll open a feature request with upstream
<dholbach> I'd appreciate help here :-)
<elfy> marcoceppi_: thanks for responses - yep if we ban of forum they can start a new account - PMing you with further, thanks for pushing that upstream
<jcastro> mhall119: hey
<jcastro> is there a time for the dogfood stuff or do I just flash normally?
<jcastro> or will there be like a snapshot release or something today?
<mhall119> jcastro: just flash normally
<mhall119> the dogfooding was a soft target, not something that's going to see a special release
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> mhall119: ugh lost that milestone link
<jcastro> is there a bug for data over mobile?
<jcastro> I think I'll just sub to that.
<mhall119> jcastro: you should be asking in #ubuntu-touch
<mhall119> :)
<jcastro> I like to just bother you though
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> noted though
<mhall119> :P
<dholbach> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/05/31/community-on-ubuntu-com/ :-D
<popey> \o/
<elfy> nice
<dholbach> :-)
<elfy> to see that done - also nice to see the grey bar at top of ubuntu.com
<dholbach> it'd be great if you all could let the world know about it too
<elfy> I'll post it on the forum at some point today dholbach
<dholbach> great!
<elfy> as far as the world goes - I don't have access :)
<dholbach> :)
<pleia2> dholbach: ^5
<dholbach> ⁵
<dholbach> :)
<pleia2> dholbach: want to email community-announce ?
<dholbach> in a call and have to rush off afterwards
<dholbach> if anyone else wants to do it, that'd be great
<pleia2> ok, I'll take care of it
<dholbach> thank YOU! :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - weekend time!
<dholbach> have a good one!
<pleia2> have a good one :)
<mhall119> jcastro: https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/6qRvuFNwj2a
<jcastro> OMG
<jcastro> I heart you
<popey> haha, aquarius ^^
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> I aim to please
<popey> I had a hatred of HTML5 apps which require connection when I was in spain
<popey> because I had near-zero connectivity
<popey> so I welcome locally installed applications
<popey> i had to stand on a balcony with my phone held 3 feet higher to get a wifi signal
<popey> or, not.
<jcastro> I am useless without a connection
<jcastro> doesn't matter if the app is native or web
<pleia2> popey: I just call it "a day off" :)
<jcastro> it's like
<jcastro> people who are like "chromebooks suck, you need the internet to use them!"
<jcastro> but to me a computer is worthless without the internet
<pleia2> yeah, even when I'm doing "offline work" it turns out I don't actually know anything and have to google for something every 3 minutes ;)
<popey> pleia2: are you allowed to decide that? don't you have to ask your _husband_!? ㋛
<pleia2> popey: hahaha
<popey> can't believe you got that comment
<pleia2> it happened a few years back with a UDS shirt too
<pleia2> "awesome, is your boyfriend an ubuntu developer?!"
<popey> haha
<pleia2> but it is annoying that in a major tech city that the assumption would still be so skewed
<jcastro> you should kick them in the neck
<pleia2> +1
<pleia2> they weren't old either, just some dudebro
<jcastro> http://imgur.com/ZoWmS
<pleia2> haha
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/HistoryPorn/top/
<jcastro> there really is a reddit for everything
<elfy> not at all sure how I managed to see Monty Python in that link :(
<elfy> but I did
<pleia2> elfy: we know all you english people just sit around all day while watching monty python while wearing funny hats, so we understandable that you'd see it everywhere
<elfy> :p
<pleia2> <3
<jcastro> hey look popey
<jcastro> monarchs!
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/vUBIWUf.jpg?1
<popey> just the bro's hangin'
<jcastro> popey: I kid I kid
<jcastro> here, I'll even it out.
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/bc1xBaG.jpg
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yCCcVJE54  if we ever do UDS again, we must do this sport
<jcastro> hmm, ricardo just g+'ed that tomorrow image should have my 3g data
<popey> indeed
<jcastro> man that looks painful
<mhall119>  /w aquarius
<aquarius> ?
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/EDJxstuEzMf I gave it an Ubuntu SDK theme
<jcastro> mhall119: all we need for you to do now is finish all of aquarius's half finished projects
<aquarius> oi!
<aquarius> less of that :)
<mhall119> jcastro: half-finished?  you're in a generous mood :)
<jcastro> I didn't want to offend him
<jcastro> too much
<jono> mhall119, around"
<jono> ?
<bkerensa> woah jono is alive
<bkerensa> jcastro: does the new juju-core have the working local provider?
<jono> bkerensa, I am indeed :-)
<bkerensa> jono: I sent you a e-mail but I know your box is full :) ping me when things are back to the normal level of craziness :)
<jono> thanks bkerensa :-)
<jcastro> bkerensa: not till next month, sorry
<bkerensa> jcastro: kk
<jcastro> when it does I'll be posting all over the world
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-01
<mhall119> jono: I am now
<jono> mhall119, nm, figured it out :-)
<mhall119> cool
<pleia2> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/05/30/187318344/ubuntu-marks-bug-no-1-as-fixed-after-nearly-nine-years
<pleia2> npr, huh!
<nigelb> apparently, it's a big deal :P
<pleia2> it's interesting how it's not to us
<nigelb> I know, right?
<nigelb> I haven't seen a blog post on the planet apart from the fridge post.
<pleia2> I was thinking about it today, Microsoft is so... irrelevant
<pleia2> anyway, time to make some dinner :d
<nigelb> And I need to go groccery shopping :)
<mhall119> pleia2: I think we all see it for what it is
<mhall119> Microsoft was the titanic of the computer industry, but we all know it's hit it's iceberg
<mhall119> it'll be slow sinking, but inevitable
<pleia2> mhall119: indeed, I am letting it take care of itself :)
<bkerensa> IdleOne: yo
<bkerensa> IdleOne: is all ok? :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-02
<IdleOne> bkerensa: yup, all is fine. Thanks for asking :)
<elfy> well I for one really like the way that the ubuntu.com site looks
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<elfy> o/
<popey> *sigh* http://www.linuxadvocates.com/2013/06/the-ubuntu-foss-community-merely-chumps.html
 * pleia2 eyeroll
<pleia2> too many insults and misconceptions in that article for me to take it seriously
<popey> he's written half a dozen similarly clueless posts over the last week
<pleia2> and the idealist in me really thought the "Ubuntu was ruined by Unity" once they realized Gnome2 was even abandoned by its authors and Gnome3 is a bit wonky too
<pleia2> +would stop
<jcastro> man that's an awesome article
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> jcastro: that's because you work at canonical and are happy to see someone is finally breaking it to the community how things really are, you don't have to hide your evil anymore!
<jcastro> I love it how he just makes things up without any references or evidence
<jcastro> he must be like hanging out with boycott novell guy or something
<pleia2> hahah
<popey> even the boycott novell guy wont write for that site
<popey> he wrote one article and then realised it was a bad idea and backed out
<popey> http://lxer.com/module/forums/t/34616/
<popey> " Dietrich, unlike Katherine, admits it's a kind of experiment to see who passes his "advocacy" test (I can find you the direct quote); he already used to site to attack -- in public -- some longterm advocates."
<mhall119> I particularly like his "For evidence of why I'm right, see my previous posts stating that I am right"
<mhall119> my god this article is so full of it, I can't even finish it
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-26
<czajkowski> aloha
<PabloRubianes> hi czajkowski
<elfy> hi czajkowski PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hi elfy
<czajkowski> PabloRubianes: elfy hi
<gioele> hello, (I hope this is the right channel.) Is there an email address at which one can report inappropriate behaviors by participants in bug discussions in Launchpad?
<czajkowski> PabloRubianes: hiya you can notify lp admins via the answers page https://answers.launchpad.net/
<elfy> gioele: ^^that
<elfy> :)
<popey> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad specifically
<elfy> hi popey
<popey> hello elfy
<gioele> czajkowski, elfy, popey: thanks for the pointer, I was actually looking at something more private (an email?) for a code of conduct violation. I think it is not appropriate to discuss these matters publicly
<popey> what kind of CoC violation?
<elfy> gioele: feedback@launchpad.net https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback
<gioele> thanks
<popey> gioele: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1320282 ?
<popey> I am experiencing the same bug ☹
<czajkowski> gioele: poked an admin
<gioele> thank you all again
<czajkowski> np
<jono> jose, hey
<jono> FYI: memorial today so won't be able to join the call
<jose> jono: o/
<jose> oh
<jose> hmm, well
<jono> I am on baby duty
<jono> can sync up later this week though
<jose> you enjoy taking care of that :)
<jose> that'd be good, if possible
<jono> :-)
<jono> sure
<jono> maybe wed?
<jose> wed after 11:30 pacific works for me
<jono> thanks jose
<jono> will be in touych
<jose> no prob :)
<jose> laters!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-27
<dholbach> good morning
<jcastro> popey, nice blog post
<jcastro> popey, let's pretend I want to run click apps on my desktop, what am I waiting for to land to make that possible?
<mhall119> jcastro: Mir
<jcastro> :-/
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jono> jose, final Q+A in two hours
<jose> jono: ack, all set
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-28
<czajkowski> Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> ello dholbach
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<jcastro> popey, nice work! I agree with you!
<jcastro> http://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/why-the-porting-method-doesnt-matter-for-linux-games.3784?utm_content=bufferbe14f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<popey> ☻
<pleia2> mhall119: do we know the blueprint format yet? will it be like community-1406-$team|$topic again?
<mhall119> pleia2: it's at the bottom of http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/, same format just some different track names
<pleia2> mhall119: ok thanks :)
<pleia2> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1406 shouldn't that say UOS 14.10 ?
<pleia2> 14.04 is already done :)
<mhall119> pleia2: IIRC, Launchpad doesn't like periods
<mhall119> last one was https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1403
<pleia2> I mean the title of the page
<pleia2> it says 14.04, not 14.06 or 14.10, very confusing
<jose> jono: hey, are we syncing today?
<jose> mhall119: hey, the sprint hasn't been registered on LP yet
<mhall119> jose: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1406
<mhall119> pleia2: fixed the title, thanks for catching that
<jose> oh, right, not uds anymore
 * mhall119 is like a chicken with his head cut off this week
<pleia2> ty \o/
<mhall119> "do all the things immediately after sprinting" may not have been my best idea ever
<pleia2> no doubt prompted by "must stop nagging from pleia2"
<pleia2> ;)
<mhall119> not *all* of it was prompted by that
<pleia2> hehe
<jose> Guest96631: hey, are we syncing today?
<jono__> jose, we can
<jono__> I don't have any topics
<jono__> do you?>
<jose> jono__: I think I have a couple
<jono__> jose, ok
<jono__> one sec
<jose> np
<jono__> jose, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gvkoni4do5xci46gn2eyazw27ya?authuser=1&hl=en
<jose> ok, joining
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-29
<jose> dpm, popey: ping
<jose> nvm, got a response on the other side of the line :)
<popey> ☻
<mhall119> jose: did you find someone to start the hangout?
<dpm> jose, sorry, I was lunching
<jose> dpm: not a prob :)
<jose> mhall119: yep, popey is doing it!
<mhall119> thanks popey
<mhall119> pleia2: jose: send another submission to the ubuntu-news ML
<bkerensa> jono: happy friday :)
<jono> thanks bkerensa!
<czajkowski> popey: mhall119 where's my pic!!!
<czajkowski> :0
<popey> eh?
<czajkowski> you two in the same t-shirt I sent
<popey> oh hah
<popey> i didnt take it with me
<czajkowski> booooo
<popey> and haven't been on a public call with mhall119 since
<czajkowski> popey: coming for curry saturday night ?
<czajkowski> bah wrong channel
<popey> heh
<popey> czajkowski: where you going?
<czajkowski> guildford
<czajkowski> Lankys bday
<czajkowski> beer and curry
<popey> ahh
<popey> dunno, out on friday with new train friend
<czajkowski> new train friend
<czajkowski> oh my :)
<mhall119> popey: I had my shirt in malta, but wore it on the flight home because it's so darn comfortable
<popey> heh
<mhall119> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> pleia2: hey, the Users track for UOS has fewer leads than any other, who else do you think would make a good track lead?
<pleia2> jose was always the one who helped me with user days, but he's already over-committed
<mhall119> heh, jose is already a lead for Community *and* Cloud Devops
<jose> o/
<mhall119> I can't wear him out too much
<jose> I would do it but don't think I'll be able to manage it
<pleia2> I'm not sure, I'll think about it
<mhall119> ok, if you have any ideas let me know and I'll ask them
<pleia2> and is this empty because nothing has been accepted yet? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1406
<pleia2> I'm not sure how to list ones that are proposed
<jose> I don't think you can list proposed ones
<pleia2> then how do we know people submitted ones for the sprint? :\
<mhall119> pleia2: I think there are just no BPs yet
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Scheduling seems to indicate I should have an "Actions" section on the page, but I don't
<mhall119> we've only had 3 sessions submitted to Summit so far
<mhall119> pleia2: are you logged in?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> ah, I see http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/all/
<pleia2> but the ubuntu women one isn't showing up
<mhall119> looks like the section is called "Quick Links" now
<pleia2> it's definitely proposed for the sprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1406-ubuntu-women
<mhall119> pleia2: it's on the ubuntu-women.org project, not the ubuntu project, I think that's the problem
<pleia2> it's always been that way
<mhall119> oh, it also wasn't accepted for uos-1406 yet
<jose> I think it won't be listed in summit unless it's approved
<jose> yep
<pleia2> so how do we see ones that aren't accepted yet?
<mhall119> hmmm, maybe LP is being funny, if you search for 'women' it shows up
<pleia2> there isn't a "Review proposed meeting" link like the wiki says
<mhall119> "accept sessions or topics that have been proposed." is the link
<pleia2> where?
<pleia2> quick links just has: All Meetings and Propose a Meeting
<pleia2> aha, now it magically has more!
<pleia2> My proposed meetings
<pleia2> Update registration
<pleia2> still not so helpful though
<mhall119> oh, you're not a track lead in the system yet, that's why
<mhall119> now that you've registered, I can add you
<pleia2> :)
<mhall119> ok, refresh and they should be there
<pleia2> hooray, thanks
<mhall119> np
 * pleia2 lunch meeting
<jose> mhall119: I'm checking http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22229/intermediate-package-management/ and has a pastebin instead of a pad. is that expected?
<mhall119> jose: no, but it won't hurt anything if they want to do that
<jose> ack
<mhall119> track leads should now all be able to approve BPs in summit
<mhall119> in LP that is
<mhall119> pleia2: jose: can one of you test that theory by going to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1406/+settopics
 * jose checks
<jose> correct
<jose> mhall119: works as expected
<mhall119> \o/ thanks jose
<jose> np :)
<mhall119> jose: feel free to approve any community or devops tracks then
<jose> cool!
<jose> pleia2: the ubuntu women session is approved now, should appear in summit shortly
<pleia2> jose: thanks :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-30
<pleia2> jose: any way we can get the Ubuntu Women session on the schedule for 1800 on the 10th? :) (that's our usual meeting time, so would be super helpful schedule-wise for most of us)
<jose> pleia2: lemme check
<jose> pleia2: it's set now, could you please check?
<pleia2> jose: perfect! thank you so much
<jose> not a problem :)
<jose> popey: hey, do you think an ubuntuonair webapp would work?
<jcastro> mhall119, submitting non-bp sessions should show in the sidebar instanly right?
<jcastro> mhall119, nm, forgot to accept!
<mhall119> jcastro: there ya go :)
<jose> mhall119: I don't know if it'll be good to indicate to track leads that only people listed as 'required to attend' are shown the hangout link?
<mhall119> jose: everybody should see the hangout link now, we changed that
<jose> well, as long as we don't have trolls in there it should be fine :)
<mhall119> whoever sets up the hangout can kick/ban people if needed
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-01
<pleia2> mhall119: that Mauritius post was a great find /me adds to UWN
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-26
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> hello, dholbach!
<bkerensa> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi jose, hi bkerensa
<jose> all going good?
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> yep - how about you?
<elfy> morning all
<bkerensa> elfy: morning
<jose> I'm good, long day
<jose> hey elfy, long time no see
<elfy> hi bkerensa jose
<elfy> jose: heh - I'm always somewhere :)
<jose> true
<dpm> morning all
<elfy> dpm: hi
<dpm> hey elfy
<silverlion> o/
 * jose goes to bed
<elfy> night night :)
<davidcalle> Morning all
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> popey, dpm, balloons, mhall119, davidcalle: any reason why the Q&A was moved to 17 UTC?
<dholbach> now it stops at 20:00 my time
<dholbach> which would be the second time in the week where I work until 20:00 which I'm really not looking forward to :-/
<dpm> dholbach, no idea, I'd rather move it to 15:00UTC as it was when we originally scheduled it the first time
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> I guess that'd conflict with our standup
<dholbach> maybe that's why it was moved(?)
<dpm> I don't know
<dpm> happy to move it
<silverlion> gosh. can somebody tell that guy on the mailing list to stop wasting our time?
<dholbach> if you want to make yourself heard, write to the list
<silverlion> dholbach: I would love to but I think I'd better not because my fear is that those words which are in my mind right now - would act as an insult
<balloons> wow, where did may go?
<knome> balloons, home
<knome> and if you didn't notice, there's still almost a week of it left :P
<balloons> knome, I didn't!
<balloons> weeee!
<elfy> there is ALWAYS a bonus - regardless of what other people might see or think
<davidcalle> balloons, not sure if you know about it, but there is an incoming scopes branch with a python-harness tutorial inside, could be interesting for you https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/sphinx-docs
<balloons> davidcalle, awesome.. that's what I was waiting for from Pawel
<balloons> with docs <3
<davidcalle> balloons, don't tell him I'm spying on his branches! :p
<balloons> davidcalle, hehe.. nice to have an insider!
<cprofitt> 8/names
<jose> hey guys, anyone around here knows how to make an rt ticket urgent? I'm not able to send emails to ANY mailing list, and kinda need that...
<knome> jose, i guess poke #canonical-sysadmin
<jose> knome: no one on vanguard, already checked :(
<knome> call mr. shuttleworth then
<knome> :P
<jose> phone's busy :(
 * jose scratches head
<knome> then you got no other chance than to retry aforementioned options
<mhall119> jose: what's going on?
<jose> mhall119: I can't send emails to any mailing list, reasons unknown
<jose> I don't get any error messages or anything, but my emails don't go through
<mhall119> jose: do you have an RT#?
<jose> no, was thinking there was maybe a way to mark it as urgent, but I can file one noe
<popey> jose: how do you know they aren't getting through, and can you give an example of a list this happened on?
<jose> popey:
<jose> Yesterday I was sending emails to ubuntu-news, loco-contacts and ubuntu-news-team as usual, but none of my emails went through (I had someone on the other side of the list check) or were archived. Same happened with ubuntu-pe, there are some emails are sent that are not on the archives.
<jose> mhall119: rt.u.c#26584
<jose> on ubuntu-news my email didn't go to the moderation queue and I checked with Lyz and she didn't get any emails, then I tried with the other two but same happened, no emails were sent out even though I contacted the list
<popey> jose: has anything changed? I mean, you sending from a different address?
<jose> popey: nope, still jose@ubuntu.com
<jose> same PC, same email cline
<jose> client*
<popey> does that address receive mail?
<jose> it does
<popey> i just sent you a test mail, can you reply?
<jose> reply sent
 * balloons waves to jono
<jono> howdy balloons!
<mhall119> jose: FYI, I'm trying to find someone to look into this for you
<jose> mhall119: cool, thanks a bunch!
<mhall119> jono: FYI, kubuntu-council as an entity has existed for a very long time, it's not a new thing
<jono> mhall119, that's what I thought
<mhall119> shadeslayer was proposing a change to it's constitution
<jono> ahh
<balloons> and indeed the proposed changes were adopted
<balloons> jcastro, nice comment on http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/37bedk/can_we_please_get_an_easier_way_to_submit_bugs/
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> it would be nice if we could just get apport to stfu though
<jcastro> I've only ever seen it hang up on junk in /var/crash
<jcastro> someone needs to ttl that stuff
<balloons> jcastro, bdmurray landed stuff to apport that should have shut it off for lts
<balloons> that's been a bit, so I'm sad to see this post again
<jcastro> I would just like it never to show up
<jcastro> just do the background thing
<balloons> right exactly. Unless you experienced something needing attention it really isn't supposed to appear
<balloons> but I agree with your statement about how to "solve" the problem. Automated reporting and better testing
<jcastro> I don't think I've had to manually file a bug in years
<jcastro> well, for a defect anyway
<jcastro> wishlist and others, then sure. :D
<jose> mhall119: did you get anyone available on IS?
<mhall119> jose: not yet, there doesn't seem to have been a vanguard all day
<jose> weird
<mhall119> jose: there's one there now, let me see if I can get some action on your rt
<jose> woot woot, thanks
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> jose: all good now?
<jose> mhall119: yup, looks like it was an unnoticed error on my side. thank you!
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-27
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning all
<popey> morning
<dpm> morning everyone
<silverlion> good morning indeed... a very good one ;)
<popey> mhall119: apologies for the dropbox spam :)
<czajkowski> popey: in the BQ phone which is the main sim port top of bottom sim reader?
<popey> top
<czajkowski> thanks
<popey> np
<czajkowski> bah wrong sim in the post
<czajkowski> it's large
 * popey sends czajkowski some scissors
<czajkowski> popey: I don't trust myself to cut a straight line
<czajkowski> will popover to Guildford and see if I can swap it out
<czajkowski> need it for the US tomorrow
<czajkowski> popey: any ideqa if the Bq works with bluetooth in the car?
<popey> it does.
<popey> But some have reported issues with it. Feel free to test and report :)
<popey> I think you need to pair _from_ the car, rather than pair from the phone
<popey> but I don't have a fancypants car like you :)
<czajkowski> popey: :p
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> car is normal
<popey> lulz
<czajkowski> driver less so :p
<popey> your car is far from normal :)
<czajkowski> right doing some updates now
<popey> mind you, my car is ~15 years old
<czajkowski> and then I cna have two phones for US trip one of which is my new 3 sim with unnlimited data in the US
<czajkowski> hmmm not seeing todays sms in on the new phone
<czajkowski> shall go and poke
<czajkowski> popey: one more Q. any plans for gesture writing the way you have an on android keyboard
<popey> like swype?
<popey> we have talked about it, but no current plans
<popey> would probably have to license something
<czajkowski> ack
<czajkowski> so not used to telegram
<czajkowski> I log in and have messages from many people
<czajkowski> oops
<popey> I use telegram on my desktop mostly
<popey> https://desktop.telegram.org/
<czajkowski> oh
<czajkowski> interesting
<czajkowski> see there I use viber to poke jon and others
<czajkowski> and then whats app for non geek mates
<czajkowski> skype for work and for family
<czajkowski> just want one tool :)
<popey> hah, good luck with that
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, balloons, popey, davidcalle: can we talk about the q&a times in the team meeting later on?
<czajkowski> bah stuck in telegram
<popey> good idea
<czajkowski> popey: may have just messaged you
<czajkowski> I miss my back arrow
<balloons> dholbach, we can.. full agenda today
<balloons> :p
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> when all fails restart
<dpm> dholbach, we discussed it yesterday, we decided on setting the time to 15:00UTC
<dpm> but we haven't changed it yet
<dholbach> ok
<jono> dpm, hey
<jono> dpm, still good for our usual catch up?
<dpm> jono, wrapping up a call, yes
<jono> cool
<jono> dpm, just dial me when you are done
<dholbach> jono, hippie!
<jono> dholbach, yessir :-)
<jono> hows it going dholbach ?
<dholbach> good good - how are you?
<mhall119> jono: how'd the food turn out? or is it still cooking?
<balloons> mhall119, given the size of that pork butt, he's likely still smoking it :p
<balloons> I mean, did you see how much charcoal he bought?
<jcastro> jono: yo yo
<mhall119> balloons: as far as butts go, I've seen bigger :)
<mhall119> jono: I've caved in and bought a propane smoker
<popey> that did look like an amazing piece of meat
<popey> I am tempted to get a smoker too
<jono> hey mhall119
<jono> food was questionable
<popey> :(
<jono> I think I hit the 40 - 140 danger zone
<jcastro> was going to grill today but it just started downpouring here
<jono> popey, smokers are so much fun
<jono> popey, get a Weber Smokey Mountain
<jono> the food that comes off that thing is incredible :-)
 * popey loves weber
<popey> 400 notes!
<popey> ooh, cheaper elsewhere
<mhall119> jono: if I had any free-time, I'd make rig an Arduino to my adjustable vents and a digital thermometer
<popey> snappy!
<jono> popey, worth it though
<popey> jono: http://www.notcutts.co.uk/weber-smokey-37cm-bbq-mountain-cooker/charcoal-barbecues/notcutts/fcp-product/15950 that one?
<jono> popey, thing is built like a tank
<popey> heh
<jono> popey, get the bigger one
<jono> there are two sizes - you want the 22" version
<popey> ahh
<jono> then you don't have to chop ribs in half to smoke them
 * balloons envisions popey's head popping out of the grill with a military helmet
<popey> 57 cm I think we call it ㋛
<jono> and you can do briskets and such
<jono> :-)
<jono> mhall119, I would just get a BBQGuru
<jono> they are the same thing, but less screwing around
<jono> the one I have has a web server in it :-)
<jono> popey, I promise you that the food you get off the weber will make every penny worthwhile
<popey> :)
<jono> popey, I can send you my ribs technique
<jono> it is simple
<jono> and fall of the bone ribs
<popey> ok, I am hungry now
<mhall119> jono: but screwing around is 90% of the fun
<jono> :-)
<jono> mhall119, maybe for you :-)
<jono> I just wanted something to work
<mhall119> jono: Gentoo all the way!
<popey> ricer
<jono> I would rather be smoking ribs :-)
<jono> lol
<popey> thats a bumper sticker right there
<mhall119> jono: BBQPad needs an API, so you can have your BBQGuru auto-updating it
<jono> mhall119, I know, but that is a tough challenge
<jono> and I haven;t had much time
<jono> brb
<mhall119> not much time? What, is there something going on at work? :)
<popey> do you have a massive sink in which to clean the grill trays etc/
<popey> i need to get something to clean my weber rack
<mhall119> popey: it's called a hose
<popey> hah
<popey> i want something i can submerge them in
<popey> to soak
<popey> holy cow that smoker can do 8 chickens at once
<mhall119> popey: things don't usually get stuck on that much
<mhall119> one of the benefits of low heat cooking
<popey> ah
<mhall119> also, high-fat cooking
<jono> some thoughts on this whole Kubuntu thing: http://www.jonobacon.org/2015/05/27/isupportcommunity/
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-28
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<elfy> hi dpm
<dpm> hi elfy
<dholbach> hi dpm
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> Morning
<silverlion> aloha
 * dholbach relocates to the office - brb
<dpm> dholbach, would you have time for a call, say, in 10-15 mins?
<dpm> good morning czajkowski, davidcalle, silverlion
<dpm> oh, just saw the message. dholbach or whenever you've relocated
<dholbach> dpm, team sprint in Berlin at around UbuCon time? http://ubucon.de/2015/ :-)
<dpm> dholbach, :)
<dpm> dholbach, actually, I wanted to have a talk about this. I think you, ogra and I could probably go to UbuconDE
 * dpm looks at dates again
<dholbach> yes, I think so too
<dpm> 23rd to 25th Oct it seems
<dpm> dholbach, do you have a minute for a call?
<dholbach> sure
<czajkowski> sitting at the airport to do my expenses and realise I've packed the receipts
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> bah!
<dpm> cool, let me set that up
<dpm> czajkowski, ugh
<czajkowski> dpm: see you can feel the pain!
<czajkowski> rooky mistake! :(
<dpm> czajkowski, we all make rookie mistakes over and over :(
<silverlion> rehi dholbach
<dholbach> hey silverlion :)
<dholbach> dpm, I found http://ubucon.de/2015/themenwunschliste already
<dholbach> but I'll still mail Svij and Torsten
<dholbach> dpm, svij just got back to me: 1) he pointed to the link above as well and said that app/scope workshops for beginners would be appreciated and snappy stuff plus an update about ubuntu in the near future too - sounds like anything goes. 2) at least 4 rooms on 2-3 floors, but we could have more if necessary. rooms can take up to 30 people, more if we remove tables. pictures from last time at the venue: http://ubucon.de/2012/i
<dholbach> mpressionen
<dholbach> sorry - http://ubucon.de/2012/impressionen
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
<cprofitt> morning all
<popey> hi cprofitt
<dpm> morning cprofitt
<cprofitt> how are you both today
<popey> super
<mhall119> dholbach: jose is using summit for ubuconla, if ubuconde needs a scheduler we can set them up too
<dholbach> oooooh nice
<dholbach> I'll drop them a mail
<dpm> dholbach, popey, davidcalle, balloons, mhall119. I've got a conflicting call for the standup. Please feel free to run it without me. As per the sprint review, I can only do 16:00 UTC - dholbach, is that too late for you?
<dholbach> dpm, no, wfm
<dpm> cool, will schedule that, then
<popey> i have a clash too
<dpm> popey, for which time?
<dpm> ah, landing meeting
<popey> well, both :)
<popey> landing and stand up :)
<dpm> popey, for the standup if both are IRC meetings, it should be manageable
<popey> ok. I'd rather not keep having to context switch all the time, and divide my attention between two things, doing neither well
<davidcalle> dpm, 16UTC doesn't work for me either (picking up kid at that time)
<dpm> popey, the standup is pretty lightweight
<popey> ok
<dpm> popey, but up to you, another option is to send the update after your other meeting has finished
<dpm> davidcalle, ah, thanks for the heads up
<dpm> davidcalle, popey, mhall119, balloons, dholbach. I'll schedule the meeting nevertheless, so that at least we see each other before I go on vacation, and then I'll follow up on e-mail for those who had other appointments
<dpm> would that work?
<dholbach> (yes, at least for me it would)
<davidcalle> dpm, wfm, when do you come back btw?
<dpm> davidcalle, on the 8th June
<popey> you not in tomorrow?
<dpm> popey, I'm not, but If any of you wants to catch up later, happy to jump on the phone
<popey> ok, didn't realise, sorry.
<dpm> just later, I have 3 calls in a row now
<dpm> actually, two
 * balloons is realizing he'll miss the Monday meetings next week 
<dpm> popey, balloons, dholbach, mhall119, davidcalle, could you make sure https://trello.com/b/JERbmM6O/community-team-sprint-3 is up-to-date in preparation for the call later on?
<dholbach> sure
<dpm> thanks!
<davidcalle> Standup?
<mhall119> everybody stand up!
<mhall119> put your hands up!
 * mhall119 waits for dholbach to drop the bass
<dholbach> how can I help? :-)
<mhall119> dholbach: put some music on
 * dholbach is listening to a mix which promised "100% sunshine vibes guaranteed" :)
<mhall119> I might like daily standups more if they had a soundtrack
<davidcalle> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<dholbach> somebody kickban davidcalle from the room
<mhall119> davidcalle: I hate you :(
<mhall119> you're a bad, bad man
 * davidcalle gets kicked from standup, as initially planned...
<dholbach> haha
<mhall119> aw man, he tricked us
<dholbach> the folks in #u-meeting are very quick at doing their lightning round
<mhall119> so are we doing a standup?
<mhall119> mine will be relatively short
<dholbach> sure
<mhall119> DONE:
<mhall119> finished fleshing out action items for the cycle
<mhall119> repeated banging of head on desk
<mhall119> NEXT:
<mhall119> looking into importer bug for doxygen API docs
<mhall119> preparing for 15.10 docs package imports
<mhall119> weeping quietly in the corner
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<mhall119> BLOCKED:
<mhall119> ENOTENOUGHALCOHOL
<mhall119> that's all
<dholbach> anyone wants to go next?
<davidcalle> I don't mind
<davidcalle> DONE: Snappy doc update and small fixes for Amazon ec2 intro, duc/start/platform re-design, rough tool to streamline the process of keeping snappy doc in sync with trunk
<davidcalle> NEXT: Start on CPP+QML apps tutorial (priority++)
<mhall119> oh, forgot to mention UbuCon LA and SELF planning is going well
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
 * mhall119 could use that tutorial for one of his apps
<davidcalle> BLOCKED: nope
<dholbach> if you need another look at the snappy tool, I'd be happy to learn more about it
<davidcalle> dholbach, yeah, I've let a comment about it on the trello card, it's super rough atm, but I'll share it asap
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> DONE:
<dholbach>  - (misc) email catchup after a long weekend
<dholbach>  - (misc) patch pilot planning, some sponsoring
<dholbach>  - (misc) more CC business
<dholbach>  - developer site: some bug triage and bug fixing
<dholbach>  - help-app: review selenium test MP, review selenium update
<dholbach>  - UbuConDE: some planning discussions
<dholbach> STARTED:
<dholbach>  - help-app: pad.lv/1433210 (reenable .link-cta-ubuntu, needs more work
<dholbach>    on tests)
<dholbach> BLOCKED:
<dholbach>  - help-app: part 1 of 1446493 (set up site for content negotiation)
<dholbach>    (with IS, RT#79340 - dpm to prod(?))
 * mhall119 return hugs dholbach 
 * dpm quits
<mhall119> lol
<dholbach> dpm, ¿whaaaaaaat?
<dpm> dholbach, incidentally, I did prod IS, but unsuccessfully
<dpm> last week
<dholbach> it's bizarre
<dholbach> the page is in polish for me now.........
<dholbach> https://help.ubuntu.com/devices/
<dpm> yeah, saw that, I pointed out to them
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks :)
<mhall119> is that a wiki or static content?
<dholbach> generated from lp:help-app
<mhall119> oh, that's the online version of it?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> it's basically what we push to https://code.launchpad.net/~help-app-dev/help-app/help-app-web
<dholbach> which is generated through 'make web'
<dholbach> that's it from me... anyone else?
<popey> DONE: Usual Thursday of core apps meetings, code reviews
<popey> DOING: Debugging wordpress issues on podcast site, then podcast release
<popey> NEXT: Reminders rename to Notes testing
<mhall119> popey: I'm checking again on a WP theme for the podcast site
<popey> ok
<popey> I reverted to the default
<popey> because the orange one looked terrible
<mhall119> popey: I saw, that'll do for now
<mhall119> most people will be interfacing with a podcast client anyway
<popey> exactly
 * mhall119 can't wait to see it in his podbird
<mhall119> right, balloons or dpm, who's next?
<balloons> mhall119, I can go now since dholbach is landing my change :p
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> good timing
<balloons> DONE: help-app functional test enablement, autopilot sandbox changes, re-test qml template changes   DOING: working on cleaning up issues with core apps ci, continuing work on landing qml testing updates, reviewing scopes harness changes. NEXT: scopes tutorial update
<mhall119> shame-driven-development works again
 * davidcalle goes picking kid
<davidcalle> dpm, enjoy your time off!
<dpm> mhall119, balloons, call?
<dholbach> I'll start the hangout
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g57ur4nnm4r5lltqwtr2peqo2ya
<dholbach> unfortunately my webcam still doesn't work :-/
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> oops
<dholbach> wrong channel
 * dholbach call it a day - see you around!
<dpm> off for a week, but will still be checking e-mails today
<dpm> see you all!
<popey> PAAAAARRTY!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-29
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> dholbach: good morning it is indeed :D
<dholbach> hi silverlion
<silverlion> o/ dholbach
<silverlion> I'm sorry I'm still a little bit freakin out about my new job opportunity ;)
<elfy> morning all
<silverlion> morning elfy
<dholbach> job opportunity? :)
 * silverlion has signed a three-year job training to become an it specialist 
<dholbach> nice! whereabouts?
<silverlion> Germany ;)
<dholbach> righhhhht :)
<elfy> ha
<silverlion> or did I get you wrong dholbach
<silverlion> ?
<silverlion> elfy: why ha?
<elfy> I think it was more specific than country dholbach was aiming for :)
<dholbach> no no - I just thought you were going to be a bit more specific, but that's alright :)
<silverlion> dholbach: then tell me what specifics you meant
<silverlion> ;)
<dholbach> in which part of Germany :)
<dholbach> because I always thought you were somewhere in Germany :)
<silverlion> dholbach: Nordrhein-Westfalen
<silverlion> near the famous "Movie Park Germany" ;)
<dholbach> ahhhh ok, cool
 * dholbach studied in Dortmund for a while :)
<dholbach> ... and got to know mvo there
<silverlion> Dortmund is 90 mins by train from my location
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey popey
<silverlion> o/ popey
<popey> uh. ubuntu-app-devel mailing list suddenly got a flood of very old mail
<popey> oh, i see dholbach has mailed :)
<popey> dholbach: gimmie the password and I'll add it to my listadmin
 * popey considers putting listadmin on his phone
<dholbach> popey, good luck putting perl on the phone :)
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ perl -v
<popey> This is perl 5, version 20, subversion 2 (v5.20.2) built for arm-linux-gnueabihf-thread-multi-64int
<popey> (with 39 registered patches, see perl -V for more detail)
<popey> :þ
<dholbach> oh
<czajkowski> c
<davidcalle> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> davidcalle, pong
<davidcalle> dholbach, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11431122/
<davidcalle> dholbach, I should probably add a few comments to that :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, in any case, tell me if that works for you
 * davidcalle is welcoming suggestions
<dholbach> cool - thanks a lot
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've removed all the "get published page and try to diff it against the new doc" bits, the source of the published page can be VERY confusing (eg. em tags added because why not and funky indentation)
<davidcalle> dholbach, btw, regarding jdstrand comments on "meta" (some nested list issues iirc), multiple markdown parsers gave the same result, so I "think" that the issue is on the doc itself.
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11431252/
<dholbach> maybe you can put it up in a branch?
<dholbach> maybe a +junk branch
<davidcalle> dholbach, heh, works on my machine :p
<davidcalle> dholbach, indeed
<dholbach> 'ippie!
<dholbach> where do I get MAP from?
<davidcalle> dholbach, constant at the top of the file
<davidcalle> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntudeveloperportal-editors/+junk/snappy-docs/
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, oh - I think that was removed in my attempts to remove the ^Ms
<davidcalle> dholbach, the "^Ms" ?
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11431359/
<dholbach> great work - the version from the branch works now
<dholbach> I'll poke a bit at it
<davidcalle> dholbach, huh, as long as it works now :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, new backlog item for the script : run a markdown linter on sources and automatically file a bug for each markdown issue...  0:-)
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> that's not as easy
<dholbach> the markdown command and the markdown library are both very forgiving
<dholbach> "yeah, not quite sure what this means, but I'll proceed anyway"
<balloons> a belated good morning to you all
<popey> hello balloons
<davidcalle> dholbach, popey, mhall119, balloons?
<mhall119> oh right, standup
<mhall119> so basically most of yesterday was CC work, I lost a speaker for UbuCon@SELF so I'm trying to fill that slot again. Had a sync call with willcooke about my convergence work items over the next cycle, no blockers
<balloons> indeed indeed
<balloons> For me, tidying up the MP dholbach agreed to yesterday but backed out on :-)  and fixing the qml templates after review. Next up is autopilot test runners and scopes docs
<dholbach> For me it was lots of small stuff, like:
<dholbach>  - snappy: reviewed markdown script from David and had a look at internal docs
<dholbach>  - help-app: pushed another web update
<dholbach>  - help-app: reviewed balloons' MP, need to think about a good way to
<dholbach>    separate web/phone tests
<dholbach>  - UbuConDE: discussion about an app contest
<dholbach>  - UbuConDE: some planning discussions
<dholbach>  - (misc) CC business
<dholbach> Still blocked on RT#79340
<davidcalle> DONE: duc/snappy fixes,trunk/snappy markdown fixes, some work on the blog post about obsoleting the scopes privacy flag in unity8 (waiting for thostr final touch)
<davidcalle> DOING a demo app for QML/C++ tutorial
<davidcalle> BLOCKED on nothing
<mhall119> dholbach: can you remind me what that RT is about?
<mhall119> davidcalle: are you unblocked on all the scope tutorials you had on your list?
<dholbach> help.ubuntu.com/devices doing content negotiation properly
<dholbach> like index.{de,es,pl,it,en}.html
<mhall119> dholbach: you mean it defaulting to Polish docs?
<dholbach> it's evidently not set up correctly
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> IS told me that it was more work than expected - I didn't quite understand why
<davidcalle> mhall119, yes, but the qml/c++ has been added at the top of the pile
<dholbach> but I'll ping them again on Monday
<mhall119> is that the one you've been asking dpm about, or a new one?
<dholbach> they're busy with prodstack now anyway
<mhall119> davidcalle: ack, I just wanted to make sure the other stuff was still being unblocked, thanks
<dholbach> it's nothing huge, but it'd still be nice to get it off my list :)
 * mhall119 nods
<dholbach> that's it from me
<popey> DONE: Fix issues with podcast site post release
<popey> Testing profile management in Terminal app
<popey> Setting up device for testing convergence of core apps
<popey> Supporting community developers on SDL issues
<popey> DOING: Testing Notes rename of reminders
<popey> NEXT: Convergence compliance testing of all core apps
<popey> BLOCKED: Nothing
<mhall119> popey: what device are you using for convergence testing?
<popey> A thinkpad.
<mhall119> touch screen?
<popey> not touch (which I think is a good thing)
<popey> nope
<mhall119> are you using Unity 7 or 8?
<popey> 8
<popey> because it has a keyboard and mouse
<popey> and as such, the apps should behave correctly, if they don't, it's a bug
<mhall119> popey: cool, can I get the model info from you? I'm going to setup a wiki page of "works for converged desktop" devices for people who want to test-drive it
<balloons> popey, did we hear back from CI at all? It's day 3 for me and still nothing. Did they talk with you?
<popey> i will once i get it working :)
<popey> no balloons nothing
<mhall119> popey: :)
<popey> its all intel though so shouldn't be a problem
<popey> (lulz)
<mhall119> famous last words
<davidcalle> popey, which image are you using for unity8, the "daily next" one or something else (or building trunk?)
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/backup-20150422/
<popey> that one
<popey> (currently)
<davidcalle> popey, "backup" because this is last vivid build?
<davidcalle> the last*
<popey> i think it's last known good, yes.
<popey> I'll test this and the daily one.
<mhall119> IIRC, they were going to stop providing .deb based images of Desktop Next so they could focus on snappy-based ones, but I'm not sure that's happened yet
<popey> yes
<popey> it doesn't work yet
<popey> problems booting on UEFI systems
<popey> hence why I'm using the above image
<mhall119> I'm not surprised, it's so very new
<popey> ya
<popey> so next week is all about convergence for me :)
<dholbach> woohoo
<dholbach> what a brave soul! :)
<davidcalle> Nice :)
<popey> hah
<dholbach> all rightie... are we done?
<popey> I am.
<dholbach> in which case I'm going to call it a day and a week and go out while the sun is still shining
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone
<popey> Excellent plan
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<popey> Have a great weekend!
<davidcalle> popey, dholbach, same to you!
<dholbach> thanks :)
 * davidcalle waves, have a nice weekend all
<popey> mhall119: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/ubuntu-update/id999805982
<czajkowski> hah
<popey> dammit, unity next doesn't work on my thinkpad
<popey> I thought Mir worked on all intel machines
<mhall119> popey: \o/
<mhall119> I'm famous now :)
<popey> haha
<mhall119> popey: Mir works on *all* intel machines that Mir works on
<mhall119> popey: what chipset do you have?
 * popey boots it to find out
<popey> I installed unity next onto a usb stick so I can boot it on various machines :)
<jcastro> hey have they merged the desktopish branch into the dailies yet?
<popey> mhall119: intel 965 - a bit old
<popey> mhall119: I think lunduke is just playing at being dumb _really_ well
<popey> He's clearly intentionally calling it the "Canonical Community Council" as he's been corrected multiple times.
<popey> just trolling now
<jcastro> well of course he is
<jcastro> he's also really fun to hang out with though
<jcastro> that's part of his charm I guess
<czajkowski> jcastro: charm usually means nice  not trolling
<jcastro> there's pretty much no escape from any of this
<jcastro> it's already a popularity contest, except everyone loses
<jcastro> if people who write linux blogs have to ask "does anyone know how to get ahold of such-and-such a council?"
<popey> its not helped by people with a big mouth(piece) being deliberately wrong to trigger reactions
<popey> it's maddeningly childish
<jcastro> well, some of us have the luxury of hitting "m" on their mail client
<jcastro> but councils don't have that.
<jcastro> czajkowski: this benchmark you guys did looks awesome
<czajkowski> thanks :)
<czajkowski> it's gonna be a manic week next week except more stuff like that coming
<czajkowski> popey: ot any mobile folks in SF/Ca area ?
<czajkowski> mobile workshops next Tuesday
<czajkowski> and server also
<czajkowski> if anyone else is interested
<jcastro> marcoceppi: http://blog.couchbase.com/couchbase-server-hits-1m-writes-with-3b-items-with-50-nodes-on-google-cloud
<czajkowski> jcastro: popey if you know folks in the area in san fran who are interested the event has a free reg code now and I can also see if I can get you a code for the workshops
<jcastro> czajkowski: hey you guys have offices on the west coast?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> two in fact
<czajkowski> one on Mission St in SF and our larger HQ in Mountain View
<czajkowski> the inbvasion takes place next week
<jcastro> hey so if you have people going to dockercon at the end of june
<czajkowski> tueday full day of workshops in the Levi's stadium wed and thurs 2 days of talks and keynotes
<jcastro> yelp is going to host an orchestration panel the night before
<jcastro> we're sponsoring, got booze, etc.
<czajkowski> ohh nice
<jcastro> https://insights.ubuntu.com/event/conducting-systems-and-services-an-evening-about-orchestration/
<jcastro> tell them to reg thru eventbrite as soon as they can, or I'll run out of shirts.
<czajkowski> nods will do
<pleia2> czajkowski: you're welcome to share in #ubuntu-us-ca too
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> yes
<marcoceppi> jcastro: nice!
<jcastro> pleia2: next week monday is when I'll start to push it more
<jcastro> now that all the ODS stuff is dying down
 * pleia2 self-imposed moratorium on events until book is done
<jcastro> oh there's a book?
<pleia2> not if I keep goofing off :)
<jcastro> what about tho?
 * jcastro takes a wild guess
<pleia2> openstack
<jcastro> oh, so NOT eucalyptus, that was going to be my guess
<pleia2> har
<jcastro> :p
<czajkowski> ohh thishotel has vending machines
<czajkowski> choclate tastes odd
<czajkowski> but bonus is I now have root beer!!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-30
<cprofitt> pleia2: what book?
<silverlion> good morning folks
<elfy> hi jono
<jono> howdy elfy
<elfy> just so you are completely aware - it does end - my 'nipper' is on the way to see dad 26 years after he annoyed me regularly at 3am :D
<elfy> and is obviously now old enough to buy me beer \o/
<popey> \o/
<jono> nice!
<popey> My dad first bought be beer when I was 26
<popey> is a nice feeling
<elfy> oh my - coincidences ...
<popey> :)
<elfy> on the downside he is half my age ...
<popey> heh
<jono> hah
<popey> we met up at a hotel he was at a conference at, he said "Meet you in the bar". I sat in the bar for ~40 mins wondering if he'd stood me up
<popey> he was also in the bar (the hotel has two bars) wondering if I'd done the same :)
<elfy> thank god I was a stonehenged teen or I'd look like my dad ...
<elfy> popey: lol
<elfy> well - have a good day jono and evening popey  - I'm off now he's turned up
<jono> later elfy!
<elfy> and I also should FA Cup Final too I guess now that the BBC wrenched it back :)
<silverlion> good morning from germany
<czajkowski> aloha from Boston
 * silverlion is just digging his way through this mountain of mails coming in from community mailing-list ^^
<czajkowski> make a cup of tea then reaad
<elfy> pot
<czajkowski> bucket
<silverlion> can someone give me a short-track?
<knome> o
<czajkowski> silverlion: requests for detailed info was asked for and provided
<knome> that's a short track
<czajkowski> it was posted to ml and fridge
<czajkowski> and folks have some further thougths on it also
<silverlion> this honestly is so ridiculous
<silverlion> but I'm not going to dive into that now
<silverlion> ^^
<cprofitt> silverlion: good weekend so far?
<silverlion> cprofitt: have spent the day at the office but tomorrow it's all about chilling ^^
<silverlion> how about you?
<cprofitt> its been good so far... had to cook dinner in the pouring rain... but it tasted good anyway.
<silverlion> *gg*
<silverlion> but I gotta lay low for now
<silverlion> tty in a couple of hours ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-31
<silverlion> good morning folks
<czajkowski> aloha
<elfy> oh dear - awake early?
<silverlion> elfy: if you were called by internal phone just to get notice that the computer of your mother does not function ... you would be too ^^
<elfy> silverlion: heh - was talking to czajkowski - who afaik is in Boston where it is 4:19am ;)
<silverlion> elfy: ups. my bad
<silverlion> my apologies
<czajkowski> elfy: aye
<czajkowski> going to be a long week
<czajkowski> have to leave hotel at 6 may as well stay up no w
<elfy> :(
<elfy> silverlion: no need to apologise :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-30
<dpm> good morning all
<PaulW2U> y
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<svij> morning
<Kilos> hi svij davidcalle
<svij> hi Kilos
<elacheche> Hey!
<popey> davidcalle: did you say we have no snaps that do audio yet?
<daker> anyone knows who is responsible for discourse.u.c ?
<popey> define "responsible" :)
<davidcalle> popey: scummvm should give you audio, if you let it access pulseaudio (I don't recall trying it in devmode, though)
<popey> ok
<popey> my mame one is segfaulting now, which is progress from not starting at all
<davidcalle> popey: can you ack https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/5092/rev/2/ ?
<davidcalle> popey: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/5092/rev/3/
<popey> davidcalle: I can't at the moment, sorry
<davidcalle> popey: np, that's nothing urgent :)
<daker> popey: responsible for the hosting, i can't open the site (fastly.net issues)
<popey> daker: pretty sure it's marcoceppi
<popey> daker: https://discourse-cdn.global.ssl.fastly.net/ubuntu/assets/application-140617837c7bf2e17718f04614d323d810b7a8862a3e162acf4417945b9bf314.js the problem?
<daker> now it's works
<popey> yay
<davidcalle> dpm, hey hey, can you ack https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/5092/rev/3/ ?
<dpm> done :)
<davidcalle> dpm: yay, feel free to test it (devmode required, though, as it downloads the file into your current dir)
<dpm> ok :)
<jose> popey: hey, would you say the brochure I sent your way was good enough so I can send it to legal for revision?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-31
<svij> jose: did you hear something regarding the sponsorship email?
<jose> svij: hey, not yet. I hope soon, though, because I have my sponsors on the line
<svij> jose: ok
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<jose> o/
<svij> jose: you have 8 sponsors!? wow.
<jose> svij: possible sponsors, yep
<svij> nice.
<jose> talked to several people at oscon, most of them were marketing so they pointed me in the right direction
<svij> ah, nice
 * knome points jose to the wrong direction
<knome> just for the variety
<jose> ohai knome!
<knome> hello :)
<jose> all set for California?
<knome> almost
<knome> i will be traveling VERY light which means i will have to see carefully what i take with me
<jose> I still haven't learnt how to travel light. the last time I tried, I ended up with a packed suitcase on my return
<knome> heh :)
<knome> my secret is that i'm usually throwing stuff away when traveling
<knome> kind of extreme, but... it helps me travel with a small backpack for up to a week
<knome> and yeah... no extra shoes, no extra sweater, nothing extra really
<knome> just prepare to buy something when traveling :)
<jose> I can't think of a time where I haven't checked a bag.
<jose> actually, yes, there was a time, but it was a one day trip
<knome> i did the UDS in copenhage with just the 20l~ish backpack
<knome> +n
<jose> oh wow, that's amazing
<knome> haha :)
<jose> I checked one bag because that was the maximum allowance, but in the return it was weighing 49.5lb out of the 50lb max
<knome> ugh
<knome> i mean, it's ok to have luggage if you travel with somebody else... then you can share the space and it is indeed more comfortable
<knome> but when traveling alone, i just like to go and not wait for luggage stuff and blah-di-blah, also helps navigating to/from the airport
<jose> miles <3 my bag always comes out first
<knome> hah, yeah
<knome> but nonetheless
<knome> then you need to take it to the hotel
<jose> last time Ian from S76 was waiting for me at the airport, and literally as I walked down the stairs the machine was spitting my bag out
<knome> :)
<jose> I actually tucked it under the table :P
<knome> hah
<jose> anyways, you do have a point - checked luggage can be bothersome. very.
<knome> yep
<knome> and what if it gets missing on the way...
<jose> oh! that happened to me in copenhagen, actually!
<jose> not missing, but delayed
<jose> they took it to my room the next day, but still
<knome> yeah
<knome> not funny when you have all your clothes there ;)
<jose> or if they give you a super small tshirt for backup
<knome> haha
<jose> anyways, time for me to go to bed
<jose> o/
<knome> nighty!
<czajkowski> Aloha
<popey> who is doing Ubuntu On Air today? Was dholbach and myself last week.
<dpm> mhall119 and I can probably do it
<dpm> svij, you might have seen the notification, but I've moved the UbuCon call to Thursday - I'm planning to spend some time on the blog template
<svij> dpm: yep, I've seen it
<svij> I'm in London for a couple of days, so I probably can't join on thursday
<dpm> svij, ok, nevertheless I can hopefully get the blog in shape in the next couple of days. Otherwise, have fun in London :)
<svij> thanks. :)
 * svij added Jane as the first Keynote speaker \o/ http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/talks/#keynotes
<dpm> \o/
<czajkowski> for Ubucon EU do all the talks have to be about Ubuntu, or can there be other topic presentations ?
<dpm> I think we'd favour talks that are related to Ubuntu in one way or another, rather than it being a generic Open Source event. But that said, we can always have a discussion about other topics, what do you say svij? ^
<mhall119> dpm: I can do the Q&A today
<marcoceppi> popey: while I have "admin" on the site, the Discourse guys host it (as an fyi)
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: same as us :)
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: do you guys create any dashboards for questions or interactions?
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: this site is sorely underutilized and failed to take hold because of friction with the ubuntu forums, so we're about two seconds away from killing it off. I ahven't really explored the admin portion of the platform for quite a while
<popey> i don't think the lack of use is soley due to friction with ubuntu forums, but that didn't help
<popey> many people didn't know discourse even existed
<svij> LauraFautley: what dpm said is correct. We have 4 rooms on two days available, so we can fit a lot of non-ubuntu stuff. :)
<dpm> mhall119, I've pre-scheduled the q&A hangout with the Ubuntu On Air account, but I don't seem to be able to start the hangout. Would you mind updating ubuntuonair.com with the links?
<mhall119> dpm: on it
<dpm> I had to reinstall the Google hangouts plugin, now I can start it
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-01
<popey> dholbach: hey, how was the weekend? :)
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> it was fantastic - how was yours? :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> super
<popey> and probably more relaxed :)
<davidcalle> Hello o/
<davidcalle> dholbach: was it fun? :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, very much so :)
<dholbach> and we were lucky with the weather - it only once rained for some time :)
<popey> ooh, a new contest. https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/06/01/still-and-rigid-or-adaptable-tell-us-about-your-app/
<davidcalle> dholbach: nice :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks for merging everything into the playpen this morning, until yesterday ci was down :)
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> I reran the tests and it looked good to me
<jose> g'morning, everyone!
<czajkowski> folks may find this useful https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/clvtvn4tpan6b1jbeuh7g44ponk?hl=en
<czajkowski> it's not at one specific group but many of us use social media to promote our works
<belkinsa> Speaking about Discourse, any stats updates on closing it?
 * belkinsa heard Discourse here
<popey> belkinsa: there have been no new threads about it that I recall.
 * svij wonders why his spamfilter eats all emails from jose
<jose> oh noes! I hope my emails don't go to spam for our sponsors :(
<svij> I hope too
<jose> does anyone have a contact over at Intel?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-02
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<czajkowski> jose: mail from you seems to have been eaten by the spam monster you may have to resend again
<belkinsa> popey: That's what I saw.  But any news from M$ on using it for Bash on Windows?
<jose> czajkowski: oh noes! I've gotten a reply or autoreply from most people :( I'll resend in a sec!
<pleia2> sethj: sent an email to the community team mailing list about the general outstanding struggles of the doc team, and mentioned the wiki woes
<pleia2> I'm sure it's incredibly frustrating for potential members to have folks encourage them to become members, only to find they can't even edit the wiki to create their pages
<sethj> pleia2, thanks a lot! I'm thinking since members of ubuntu-members on LP, and previously etherpad memebers, were given access it wouldn't be too hard to create a team just for people seeking membership and give them write access. They'd still have to ask, but at least no more proxies. Dunno how hard that would actually be though.
<pleia2> sethj: yeah, we could create a fully moderated team
<sethj> Indeed. Is belkinsa aware of these issues? It might throw a wrench in her membership workshops :/
<pleia2> no requests to join
<pleia2> (since we get buried in spam that way)
<sethj> do you? Wow.
<pleia2> oh yeah
<pleia2> like, non stop
<sethj> I did not know O_O
<pleia2> hundreds of requests to join
<sethj> but that would work.
<sethj> *still work
<pleia2> spammers getting sneaky about making their profiles look real, some even signed the CoC
<pleia2> it was crazy, and a huge time sink
<sethj> Wow! That's a lot of work!
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> even with a moderated team, admins are probably going to get lots of direct emails from spammers who want to join
<pleia2> so we'll need some volunteers who want to deal with that (not me again)
<sethj> That's insane. I didn't know LP had so many spam issues.
<pleia2> it's so bad that the OpenStack wiki is also on lockdown (we use Ubuntu SSO/lp)
<pleia2> we're working to switch to a new auth mechanism because there seems to be no interest in solving the problem
<nigelb> Oh man.
<nigelb> THe spam requests are so createive.
<nigelb> *creative
<pleia2> nigelb: it was pretty impressive actually :)
<pleia2> if they weren't evil...
<sethj> that's a real bummer. Ubuntu SSO and LP are almost perfect for these things in other regards. What with teams and keys and stuff.
<pleia2> sethj: yeah :\
<mhall119> sethj: the problem is that Ubuntu SSO prevents bot spam, but there are all (very dedicated) humans
<mhall119> it's not just us either, several people at CLS said they were having the same problem
<sethj> pleia2, could I get him added to the etherpad instance users? Then I could copy the page to a pad and that would make editing much easier for him. and maybe allow him to ask for testimonials without having them go directly through me.
<sethj> mhall119, sounds like a problem you would have period, then.
<pleia2> sethj: yep, what's their lp id?
<sethj> pleia2, https://launchpad.net/~fossfreedom
<pleia2> sethj: done
<pleia2> fossfreedom is already approved as a member of the team.
<pleia2> huh
<sethj> oh really? It wasn't showing on his wiki page.
<sethj> Thanks again!
<pleia2> sure
<sethj> s/wiki/LP/
<pleia2> it's on https://launchpad.net/~fossfreedom/+participation
<mhall119> sethj: make sure he's checking the team box when he logs in via SSO
<sethj> mhall199, yup. will do :)
<czajkowski> jose: mail from you seems to have been eaten by the spam monster you may have to resend again
<czajkowski> bah damn up tab
<jose> czajkowski: again?!
<czajkowski> nope got the last mail
<belkinsa> It's a shame that nothing is getting done with the issues on hand.
<belkinsa> sethj: I'm aware of the issues, but I forgotten to add it to my outline!
<belkinsa> Oi!  The topic of this channel needs to be updated.  ;)
<pleia2> belkinsa: anyone can change it :)
<belkinsa> Really?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> no topic lock (+t) on the channel
<pleia2> try it
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Welcome to the IRC Home of the Ubuntu Community Team| Home page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity| This channel is LOGGED: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sethj> belkinsa, oh okay. Good. I am going to email the docs team tomorrow and suggest that a special team be created with edit privs for the wiki to ease the editing process. I'm not sure how testimonials should be handled though..
<sethj> Right now I have my friend routing them all into a Google doc and I will edit them into the wiki as they come in, but I'm not sure that would scale well (although we could try)
<belkinsa> I feel like having a special team will get the spammers coming unless it's kept as a secret.
<sethj> belkinsa, hm. do you have a better idea?
<sethj> I guess what we did could work. etherpad with the template then a member edit it for them.
<belkinsa> Does Etherpad get spam edits?
<popey> no, because there's no value in doing it
<belkinsa> Then it would work.
<popey> if you make a new team, you will need to document it
<popey> as soon as you document it, bad actors will find that
<popey> and will abuse it
<belkinsa> Yup.
<belkinsa> Which will most likely happen if we doc the EtherPad.
<popey> I'd be happy to be on a team admin as I am for etherpad
<sethj> sounds like LP has some serious issues.
<popey> I'm also looking at longer term what we do
<popey> in terms of keeping the wiki or moving to something else
<sethj> popey: migrate the wiki
<popey> yes, I'm looking at that
<sethj> moinmoin is obviously not working..
<belkinsa> popey: are the suggested scripts from the MediaWiki's wiki not useful?
<sethj> popey: you would need to approve members for the etherpad instance, right?
<popey> belkinsa: I didn't say that
<popey> belkinsa: they are one option
<popey> sethj: i already do
<belkinsa> I know, but did you look at them?  Because we at Linux Padawan found that none worked.
<popey> sethj: so if there was an ~ubuntu-wikieditors too, I'd be happy to be an admin of that
<popey> belkinsa: yes
<belkinsa> Alright.
<sethj> I thought you both just said an ~ubuntu-wikieditors would be a bad idea?
<popey> I didnt
<popey> just that it's not a panacea
<popey> and will get us back where we were
 * belkinsa did say it's a bad idea if docuemented
<sethj> I see. Ok.
<popey> I'm just more willing to take on some of the admin burden, rather than have community people burn out on it
<pleia2> I think if there are at least 3 well-coordinated (who is replying to admin emails?) admins, it is a reasonable stopgap for now
<sethj> I'm willing to help wherever I can, in my spare time, although it would probably be better people more familiar with the related teams and work do it.
<PaulW2U> popey: re ~ubuntu-wikieditors, I would too. We seem to be avoiding the solution that might actually solve the problem.
<popey> so for the short term, that might be the least worst option.
<popey> so that would be 3 ACLs for the wiki, ~ubuntumembers, ~canonical and ~ubuntu-wikieditors ?
<PaulW2U> Just giving access to that group to all known Ubuntu contributors would be a start. Admins would only then need to deal with *unknown*  users
<popey> all non-canonical non-member contributors?
<popey> not convinced that is a massive list, but it's certainly a list we could pre-load in the team, yes
<popey> maybe collaborate on that list before adding en-masse?
<PaulW2U> I'd be willing to help whatever the workload  :)
<popey> next step would be to create a group, set the permissions on it and file an RT to get that added to the wikis ACLs
<PaulW2U>  popey: sounds good to me
<sethj> I guess I will forgo the email and let you guys do it then :)
<popey> hah
<popey> nicely done
<popey> :)
<PaulW2U> sethj: by all means send your email. not everyone is on IRC  :)
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Welcome to the IRC Home of the Ubuntu Community Team | Home page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity | This channel is LOGGED: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> the lack of a space was bugging me, I didn't change anything :P
<tsimonq2> s/a space/spaces/g
<tsimonq2> < pleia2> so we'll need some volunteers who want to deal with that (not me again) - I volunteer
<tsimonq2> summer
<tsimonq2> *summer's coming up and I'll have a significant amount of free time
 * tsimonq2 kicks his Enter key
<knome> tsimonq2, maybe kicking it is the cause for it not working properly...
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> no I accidentally pressed it
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-03
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dpm> good morning all
<svij> morning
<Kilos> hi svij davidcalle dpm
<davidcalle> Hey Kilos o/
<svij> dpm: hey! Did you have time to look into the blog on ubucon.org? Also, I guess there wasn't a meeting yesterday?
<dpm> hi svij, I started, but I didn't get too far trying to get the juju local deployment to work. It seems quite a bit has changed with the 2.0 release
<svij> ah okay
<dpm> it seems the time did not work for the others yesterday, as I hadn't received any confirmation to the new time - I joined the hangout nevertheless in case someone would show up, but after a few minutes I closed the hangout
<svij> ah ok, as I heard the others didn't have time either
<dpm> that's fine, we can talk on the next meeting. Other than that, I didn't have other updates
<svij> me neither.
<dpm> I think as the next announcement, we should work out and open registration
<svij> and we need a few sponsors
<dpm> jcastro, marcoceppi, that reminds me - I understand the local (lxc) provider is no longer available in juju 2.0. Is there a way at all to currently get local deployments to work with LXD, even if it's a bit of a hack? I read https://jujucharms.com/docs/devel/temp-release-notes#lxd-provider but I couldn not figure it out
<dpm> On juju 2.0 I could not even figure out how to generate the initial config
 * svij is going to visit Canonical HQ later today to play with all the devices \o/
<dpm> svij, nice!
<dpm> balloons, or I guess I can ping you now for questions on juju ^ ;)
<svij> and Im going out for a beer with thibaut
<svij> but I guess he will drink my beer :D
<marcoceppi> dpm: it's a lot easier in 2.0
<marcoceppi> dpm: just install lxd, run lxd init (answer questions), then do `juju bootstrap my-new-local-stuff lxd`
<dpm> marcoceppi, \o/
<dpm> marcoceppi, I figured out that bit, and I've got juju locally running, however
<dpm> I'm having trouble with the local charm for ubucon
<dpm> marcoceppi, $ juju deploy local:trusty/ubucon
<dpm> ERROR unknown schema for charm URL "local:trusty/ubucon"
<marcoceppi> dpm: yeah, all that goes away too
<marcoceppi> dpm: just do `juju deploy /abs/path/or/relative/path/to/ubucon`
<dpm> tried that too, that's where I got stuck. Let me re-run it and paste the output
<dpm> marcoceppi, $ juju deploy ~/charms/trusty/ubucon
<dpm> ERROR series not specified and charm does not define any
<dpm> I think I'd need to change some .yaml files in the charm or layer, but I wasn't sure which
<marcoceppi> dpm: ah, that's because I'm a horrible charm maintainer
<marcoceppi> dpm: you can just do this for now
<dpm> :)
<marcoceppi> `juju deploy ~/charms/trusty/ubucon --series trusty`
<dpm> on it
<dpm> ok, juju did it without complaints so far
<dpm> "Waiting for agent initialization to finish"
 * dpm crosses fingers
<marcoceppi> dpm: you'll also need to deploy postgresql, but I feel you may know that already
<dpm> yeah, did that and added the relation
<dpm> marcoceppi, I can update the charm/layer myself if you know off the top of your head which fields we should add and which yaml files to modify
<marcoceppi> dpm: you'll want to pull down the layer, edit metadata.yaml, add a series key, which is a list of one string "trusty", then charm build on that layer and you'll have an updated charm with series defined by the charm
<dpm> marcoceppi, great, will do that.
<dpm> marcoceppi, argh! -> ubucon/0     error           idle        2.0-beta7 2                      10.194.112.38  hook failed: "install"
<marcoceppi> dpm: pastebin me the logs from /var/log/juju/unit-ubucon-0* on that machine?
<dpm> marcoceppi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16944735/
<marcoceppi> dpm: huh, that's odd
<dpm> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/srv/ubucon/ubucon-site/".
<dpm> where's the install hook on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubucon-site-developers/ubucon-site/ubucon-layer/files ?
<dpm> brb
<marcoceppi> dpm: reactive/ubucon.py
<dpm> marcoceppi, hm, it seems the install hook is not explicitly defined here, so I'm guessing it's using a standard 'install' that simply checks out the repo. No idea what to do next
<marcoceppi> dpm: not quite
<marcoceppi> dpm: this may be a failure in the django layer
<dpm> marcoceppi, interesting, trying to run the command manually from inside that unit gives me the same error, seems to be bzr related? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16945198/
<dpm> ah, actually, that should be run as sudo, I guess
<marcoceppi> dpm: what does `bzr info` show in the /srv/ubucon/ubucon-site direcetory
<dpm> marcoceppi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16945242/
<marcoceppi> dpm: it's trying to merge before it did a bzr branch/pull
<marcoceppi> which is weird
<jcastro> dpm: yeah, lxd provider is fully supported, you want this page: https://jujucharms.com/docs/master/clouds-LXD
<dpm> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> our docs still haven't shifted over to the stable branch
<jcastro> so like you probably ended up on old docs. :/
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, but I figured it out from another doc in devel that looks similar to the one you showed me
<dpm> I can't believe I'm stuck with a bzr error now, though :/
<dpm> I wonder if this warning in `charm build` has anything to do with it, although it seems harmless
<dpm> build: Please add a `repo` key to your layer.yaml, e.g. repo: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubucon-site-developers/ubucon-site/ubucon-layer/
<dpm> marcoceppi, the django layer the ubucon charm uses is https://github.com/marcoceppi/layer-django, right?
<marcoceppi> dpm: yes
<dpm> marcoceppi, ok, cool. So I guess there I can 1) look at the install hook if it needs debugging and 2) add the update hook we need for the site
<dpm> or action, not sure of the right nomenclature
<marcoceppi> dpm: there are not more hooks in charms, all the code lives in reactive/<name>.py ;)
<marcoceppi> but otherwise, yes
<dholbach> picking up my niece from kindergarten, bbiab
<dpm> ok cool
<dpm> marcoceppi, ok, one last question before I give up -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16947271 - any ideas why no relations are being found?
<marcoceppi> dpm: you're deploying the wrong thing
<dpm> ouch
 * dpm re-reads pastebin
<marcoceppi> dpm: build: Destination charm directory: /home/dpm/charms/builds/ubucon
<marcoceppi> dpm: you should be deploying that path
<dpm> marcoceppi, argh, you're right, thanks! But should it not be ~/charms/trusty/ubucon instead? I can't recall having deployed from the 'builds' directory?
<dpm> I mean when I did it earlier on
<dpm> ah, they seem to have the same content
<marcoceppi> dpm: you added series flag to the charm, so it's a different output
<dpm> marcoceppi, so the right path to point to is always the build dir? Or does it make a difference? I just want to make sure we document the right thing in the site's deployment README
<marcoceppi> dpm: the build output directory
<dpm> ok, cool
<marcoceppi> charm build takes the layer and builds a charm, the charm is what you ultimately want to deploy
<dpm> running the install hook now
<dpm> crossing fingers that bzr is happy
<dpm> argh
<dpm> hook failed: "install"
<marcoceppi> dpm: i'll take a look in a min
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<czajkowski> c/
<dpm> hey czajkowski
 * svij waves from canonical hq.
<davidcalle> svij: nice :)
<dpm> svij, Telegram pics or it didn't happen! :-)
<popey> pics from the roof :)
<popey> (don't drop your phone)
<svij> dpm: check the insiders group :P
<svij> I mean outsiders group!
<svij> popey: hmm.. I could drop this Pro 5.
<popey> Don't! They're rare!  😃
<svij> currently no one is looking for me. I think I could go out with the pro 5, the bq m10 and a nexdock! 🤔
<davidcalle> svij: we won't tell on you :)
<svij> this channel is luckily not publically logged... oh wait.
<popey> you have the nexdock?
<popey> didnt realise we got hold of one o fthem
<svij> yep here is one beta thing as thibaut told me
<svij> not tested yet
<dholbach> see you next week
<dholbach> have a good one
<Kilos> cheers dholbach
<Kilos> you have a good one too
<Kilos> :D
<svij> Im either too dumb for the nexdock or it doesnt work right now...
<dpm> who let svij in at the office?
<dpm> I'm starting to get worried :-)
<svij> dpm: heh ;)
 * svij likes the hardware of the pro 5
<dpm> if there are news leaked about a super secret device over the weekend, we know who to ask where they came from...
<svij> if only the OS would be way better...
<dpm> such a troll...
<svij> haha
<popey> hehe
<svij> dpm: I ll tell jane that you're naughty!111!
<svij> too bad she is busy
<dpm> :)
<dpm> marcoceppi, have you had the chance to look at the ubucon charm install failure? I'm about to log off, but if you have a few pointers I can perhaps look at it some time during the weekend
<dpm> marcoceppi, actually, the issue seems to be here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charm-helpers/charm-helpers/devel/view/head:/charmhelpers/fetch/bzrurl.py#L48
<dpm> branch() checks if the location exists, but it does not check if it's a bzr branch. Probably something else mkdir's the directory before, and branch() was not expecting this case
<dpm> actually, that something is L62
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-05
<howefield>  /part
<svij> mhall119: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-05-30
<popey> mhall119: good luck on the first day of your new job, hope it's going well! :D
<pleia2> yay mhall119 new job \o/
<pleia2> that just happens to take him close to my home sometimes <3
<popey> :)
<mhall119> thanks everyone :)
<mhall119> pleia2: even closer still, they're moving offices up closer to Market st
<pleia2> hah, nice
<popey> s/they/we/g
<ahoneybun> mhall119: better not move without having that Ubuntu BBQ!
<popey> mmmm BBQ
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-05-31
<tsimonq2> Congrats mhall119 :D
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm not moving, just will be visiting SanFran more often
<mhall119> thanks tsimonq2 :)
<mhall119> popey: "they" being the SF locals, I'm not moving office :-P
<balloons> mhall119, a belated congrats to you! I had been wondering about your android learning game, nice to hear.
<mhall119> balloons: thanks, the game is still being developed, but we're no longer in the XPRIZE competition
<popey> mhall119: aw, you didn't make it through?
<k1l> hi, since canonical stopped the ubuntu-touch project there is the question what ubuntu wants to do with the community, especially the #ubuntu-touch channel and the different websites. i am an op on the irc channel and wonder if we should plain forward it to the ubports channel or such.
<mhall119> popey: nope, they picked the final 12 or so just before my holiday, and we didn't make it
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-01
<popey> mcs_: aw, shame
<popey> er, mhall119 (who isn't here)
<Kilos> hggdh thanks  for approving me
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-02
<hggdh> mhall119: there?
<hggdh> Kilos: you are welcome
<Kilos> :-)
<mhall119> hggdh: I am now, what's up?
